# Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte



## Maggats (12. November 2007)

*Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so dann schießt mal los

hab ne 

Logitech MX 510 mit mouseskates

Razer Exactmat

Raptor Gaming K2 (cherry)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab die mouse schon mindestens 3 jahre im einsatz, die sieht immer noch aus wie neu und funktioniert auch genauso


----------



## Masher (12. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab eine MX518 und eine G11...pic folgt morgen....mag jz nicht meine cam holen^^


----------



## SkastYX (12. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier ist mein Reich:
Der GKram natürlich für meinen Gamer PC
Die alte Tata für den Server
+ Speedlink Joystik
+ Saitek Command Unit

PS: Bitte nicht auf die Ordnung achten, ich räume gerade auf


----------



## Janny (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab ne G15 und ne Mx 530, läuft beides Super, Logitech halt


----------



## Caipi (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab ne MX518 in Kombination mit ner Cherry evolution Stream corded. Sorry, aber verzeiht mir, dass ich deswegen jetzt kein Bild mache ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hallo ich hab eine X-710 Gaming von A4Tech und ein  Ultra Flat Metal Keyboard von Speed Link


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



lefre4K schrieb:


> Hab ne G15 und ne Mx 530, läuft beides Super, Logitech halt




MX 530 

is die neu?

kenne nur die 510 (habe ich) und die 518


----------



## danone (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trust Predator Maus und son einfaches Speed Link klavier ^^


----------



## Spooky (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Leider habe ich keine Cam zur Hand gehabt, aber hier meine Ausstattung.

- Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard (wird wahrscheinlich bald durch die neue G15 ersetzt)
- Razor DeathAdder
- Gainpad


----------



## exa (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

bis vor kurzem noch ne Cherry Cymotion Master XPress, welche aber jetz durch eine G15 ersetzt wurde... und noch ne MX510 dazu, die mir seit mehr als 3 Jahren gute Dienste leistet (und im gegensatz zu den heutigen topmäusen damals schon nur 35 euro gekostet hat!!!)


----------



## Isengard412 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab leider grade keine cam, aber ich habe ne  G15 und ältere (aber noch gute) Logitech Mouse


----------



## EGThunder (26. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habe nur bekannte Geräte:

Maus - MX518
Tastatur - G15
Joystick - Extreme 3D Pro
Gamepad - Cordless Rumble Pad 2

Alles von Logitech. 

EG

Edit: Bilder brauch ich wohl keine Posten, das Zeug ist ja sehr bekannt.


----------



## Ace (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habe die Razer Tarantula,Logitech G15 Refresh und hatte die Saitek Eclipse  dazu die Razer Lachesis und das Razer exactMat
dazu die Razer Lachesis Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Kombination, die fast jeder sein Eigenen nennen darf:

Logitech G11 Tastatur mit einem No-Name Usb-Gamepad. Letzteres wird bald ersetzt, da es null Treiber dafür gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch die weit verbreitete MX518 von Logitech. Dürfte auch jedem ein Begriff sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alle, die eine G15 oder G11 haben, eine Bitte:*

Tippt mal bitte ziemlich stark links am äußersten Rand mit dem Finger auf die Leertaste. Bei mir verkantet sie und bleibt in einer starken Schrägstellung. Erst, wenn ich wieder relativ weit rechts auf die Leertaste drücke, stellt sich die Taste in Normalstellung. Das darf doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Bullveyr (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Tarantula
SteelSeries SX Pad
SteelSeries Ikari Laser


----------



## Atosch (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Raptor Gaming K2 als Board
und Razer Death Adder als Maus
 optional stehen moch ein Force Feedback Sidewinder und Sidewinder Gamepad zur Verfügung


----------



## Janny (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ Ace

Wofür hast du Zwei Tastaturen? und beides auch noch recht Teure


----------



## darkniz (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich benutze eine alte No-Name Tastatur und eine Cherry eVolution Ergo-Shark.


----------



## Ace (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



lefre4K schrieb:


> @ Ace
> 
> Wofür hast du Zwei Tastaturen? und beides auch noch recht Teure



Naja wollte mal Testen wie gut die sind habe sogar 3 getestet guckst du Hier!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine alte Tastatur (die neue nutz ich nicht weil ich nur 2 USB Ports hab X-D)


----------



## CrSt3r (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da habt ihr ... "LOGITECH G15 Refresh" und "LOGITECH G9 Laser"


----------



## Honk53 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

naja ich habe ne g11 die ich ein wenig im aussehen verändert habe


----------



## Player007 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hi

hier kommen meine Eingabegeräte

Eine 5 Jahre alte Medion Tastatur und die MS Sidewinder (eben per Post gekommen)


----------



## Honk53 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hey die gleiche tastatur habe ich och noch irgendwo rumliegen^^


----------



## Player007 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> hey die gleiche tastatur habe ich och noch irgendwo rumliegen^^



Ich kauf mir auch keine neue, bis die kaputt ist.
Den Druckpunkt find ich sehr gut, man kann gut drauf schreiben.

Hast du dir auch den Aldi PC gekauft??


----------



## culli1983 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine G15 und Microsoft Habu.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> naja ich habe ne g11 die ich ein wenig im aussehen verändert habe



Hey, Keyboard-Modding. Schick  Wäre eine Überlegung wert, Carbonfolie etc. auf meine G11 zu legen. Hmm, ob das aussehen würde?


----------



## Honk53 (27. Januar 2008)

@Player007 jo ich habe mir auch mal n Aldi PC gekauft bloß der war so oft kaputt dann habe ich mir meinen jetzigen gekauft^^(der is auch besser^^)

@Wannseesprinter naja mit Carbonfolie wäre es bestimmt auch cool^^ also n Kumpel von mir der hat ne g15 mit Spiegelfolie das sieht och ganz gut aus^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Honk53

Redest du von mir? xD



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hey, Keyboard-Modding. Schick  Wäre eine Überlegung wert, Carbonfolie etc. auf meine G11 zu legen. Hmm, ob das aussehen würde?



Meine G15 ist auch gemoddet
Mit Spiegelfolie und Grünen LED`s

(Sorry wegen schlechte Quali,is mit Handy gemacht)


----------



## Honk53 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Fr3@k jo die rede war von dir^^ oder kennst du noch n kumpel von mir der ne G15 hat und die mit Spiegelfolie "gemoddet" hat?^^xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> @Fr3@k jo die rede war von dir^^ oder kennst du noch n kumpel von mir der ne G15 hat und die mit Spiegelfolie "gemoddet" hat?^^xD



noch nich 

(Wehe das macht hier einer nach)


----------



## Honk53 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wird bestimmt auch dabei bleiben^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> @Honk53
> 
> Redest du von mir? xD
> 
> ...



Hey, das sieht richtig edel, wenn nicht sogar schon übertrieben aus mit der Folie  Würde es einen Shop mit vorgestanzten Folien für viele gängige Tastaturen geben, er hätte eine Marktlücke geschlossen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hey, das sieht richtig edel, wenn nicht sogar schon übertrieben aus mit der Folie  Würde es einen Shop mit vorgestanzten Folien für viele gängige Tastaturen geben, er hätte eine Marktlücke geschlossen.



Thx....übertrieben finde ich ist es nicht.....ich und mein Kumpel waren einfach im Baumarkt und haben uns ne Folie ausgesucht....wir wussten selber nicht wie es dann fertig aussieht...

Also los...besorg dir Carbonfolie und los gehtz.


----------



## Honk53 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Joa da muss ich mich Fr3@k anschließen^^ einfach in Baumarkt gehen und drauf los modden^^


----------



## CeresPK (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier sin meine Schmuckstücke:
MX518
G15 Refresh
Microsoft XBox 360 Wireless Controller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

mal ein etwas künstlerisches bild von meinen geräten (wo mir der verschliss an der maus und die fussel auf dem pad auffallen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holzkreuz (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So hier mal meine

-G11
-G5 Refresh
-Sharkoon Shooter Mousepad


----------



## FarscapeOne (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine G15R und die G7!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wow deine G15 finde ich ist mit der Karbon-Optik der Hammer


----------



## buzty (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

jo muss ich auch sagen TOP! war das schwer? sieht echt verlockend aus...^^


----------



## FarscapeOne (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Na ja bei der G15R geht einfacher als bei der alten G15 finde ich.
Aber 2-3 Std. Arbeit kann man schon einplanen. 
Aber ich denke wenn man sich Mühe gibt und nicht gerade 2 Linke Hände hat, bekommt man das hin.


----------



## buzty (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ok dann überleg ich linkshänder mir mal ob ich mich da auch ranwage  
dürfte bei ner recht gradlinigen cherry evo stream ja auch eher einfacher sein^^


----------



## SCUX (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

für _"alles_in_Kabellos"_ hat es leider immer noch nicht gereicht 

sorry für die Bildqualität..ist vom Handy


----------



## TBDQ2 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



FarscapeOne schrieb:


> Hier mal meine G15R und die G7!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mann das sieht ja mal richtig hammer aus.Nicht schlecht.

mfg

TBDQ2


----------



## TBDQ2 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Oh ich vergass.

Logitech G15
Razer DeathAdder

mfg

TBDQ2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So könnte ich nie zocken, tastatur unten und maus oben.....da kriegt man ja ein Krampf


----------



## TBDQ2 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> So könnte ich nie zocken, tastatur unten und maus oben.....da kriegt man ja ein Krampf


Ja das hab ich auch mal gedacht,aber wenn mann sich mal daran gewöhnt ist alles möglich.
Mitlerweile könnt ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen mit beiden auf gleicher höhe zu zocken.

mfg

TBDQ2


----------



## ED101 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine MX Air




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Eine Logitech G11 (Abo-Prämie ) und eine Habu (für große Hände...muahaha) mit einem Sharkoon 1337 XL Pad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

eine G15, die ich billig beim großen Planeten ergattern konnte, und eine G9, die ich hier im forum gewonnen hab (siehe signatur...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal noch meine Notebookmaus. (Logitech VX Nano)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

die hätt ich auch gern, is mir aber zu teuer...


----------



## ED101 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab auch lange überlegt, aber nach einem Test war ich überzeugt, funktioniert einwandfrei egal auf welchen Untergrund (ausser Glas  ) Da ich öfters unterwegs bin war das auch wichtig. Der Sender kann am Notebook verbleiben also alles iO


----------



## igoroff (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wenn wir scho bei Notebookmäusen sind.....kennt jemand ne gute Notebookmaus die per Bluetooth angebunden ist? Mein Dell Vostro sollte in gut 2-3 Wochen fertig sein und ich lass extra so nen Bluetooth Modul einbaun


----------



## ED101 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ja Microsoft hat eine, ich schick dir nachher mal ein Bild. Ist meine alte NB Maus.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal mein Schlachtfeld dargestellt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Shit meine Cam is mal wieder hinüber aber hab noch ein Bild in Reserve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man sieht hab ich als Masu ne Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als Keyboard hacke ich immernoch auf meiner Logitech Ultra Flat rum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so hier mal meine G15 ein wenig künstlerisch angehaucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, hier mal meine..

ne neue Maus muss mal her..


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wieso denn die MX510 ist doch wunderschön


----------



## Janny (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das Kabel stört mich sehr.
will lieber ne kabellose maus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bei mir genau andersum.
Hab noch so ein Wireless Keyboard und Maus - der Horror!
Manchmal registiert sie Klicke gar nicht, manchmal reagiert sie gar nicht und die piept andauert!
Naja, mit dem Kabel, das ist Ansichtssache!


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Janny wo lädst du denn deine Bilder hoch ist ja fett wie sich das ins PCGHX formum anfügt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Äh. Wenn du antwortest erst auf "Erweitert" und dann auf



> Dateien anhängen
> Erlaubte Dateierweiterungen: [..]
> 
> >>Anhänge verwalten<<


.

Dann lädst du die hoch - direkt auf den PCGHX-Server. Ja, ziemlich "fett".


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

thx

und dafür gibst auch ein Bildchen meiner MX518


----------



## killer89 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G15R und G5R auf Sharkoon 1337 Mat mit nem Gelpad um mein Handgelenk zu schonen  aber für schnelle Shooter ungeeignet... 

MfG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

MX510 rules


----------



## xxcenturioxx (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Entschuldigt die miese Bildquali.. Hab nur die handycam ausm E65..

Enermax Aurora Tastatur
Logitech G9
Razer Metall Mousepad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine Eingabegeräte 

Logitech G15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech MX1000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xbox 360 Controller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SpeedLink Racing Wheel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clock-king (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bei mir aufm Schreibtisch sind eine Logitech MX518, so eine Standardtastatur von Fujitsu Siemens, ein Gamepad von EasyLine(??), ein Lenkrad von Microsoft und diverse Joysticks aus vergangenen Zeiten.


----------



## Air0r (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bei mir steht eine MX518, eine (alte) G15, ein XBOX 360 Gamepad und ein alter Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick.
Außerdem liegen hier noch 4 Fernbedienungen rum...


----------



## ted88 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich bin Besitzer einer Raptor Gaming M3, davor hatte ich schon die M2, als Tastatur kommt ein einfaches Microsoft Internet Keyboard zum Einsatz.
Mein Bruder hat ne MX518 und ne HP Läppi Tastatur. 
und die
Eltern benutzen ne Logitech OEM Optical Wheel Mouse in schwarz und die Tastatur ist nicht erwähnenswert, uraltes Teil.
Das lohnt sich für mich gar net Bilder zu machen, bei mir schauts nich so gut aus wie bei manch anderen hier


----------



## Philster91 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Vor mir steht/liegt gerade eine G11, die Trust Predator, ein Hartplastik-Mousepad und irgendein NoName-Joystick aus'm Media Markt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, hier mal mein Klammeraffe und Nager.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech bauen halt die besten Keyboards

Aber wenn es um Mäuse geht, schwöre ich auf Bill, denn der weiß ja wie man Mäuse macht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hio

Ich stell mal mein "Werkzeug" rein^^( Ich glaub des gab es hier noch nicht)

Saitek Cyborg Keyboard
Razer Lachsis
Sennheiser PC350
Steelseries I-2(Glas-Pad)

Sry, für die Qualität, aber hab keine andere Cam da

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## auRiuM (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

für meinen lappy habe ich eine razer diamondback in rot auf nem steelpad qck und die standarttastatur des lappy's. wenn ich unterwegs bin, habe ich ein speedpad dabei.

mein pc hat eine billigtastatur für 5€ mit normalem tastenfeld. dazu kommt eine razer diamondback in blau auf nem steelpad qck heavy.


----------



## xdevilx (6. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier mal meine tastatur und maus    wem fällt der fehler am bild auf


----------



## Special_Flo (6. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



			
				xdevilx schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meine tastatur und maus  wem fällt der fehler am bild auf


Ist die Logitech G15 "refresh" nicht orange beleuchtet und nicht blau?
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## xdevilx (6. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

richtig    meine ist nichtmehr ind iesem eklichen orange sondern schön blau


----------



## Dustin91 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine G5:

Als Tastatur ein Logitech Media Keyboard, bei dem beide Füße nach dem 2. ausklappen abgebrochen sind
Und dafür verlangen diese Schweine 18 €


----------



## NBK (7. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so hier is mal meins ne :
g15+razer lachesis +razer destructor

mfg nbk


----------



## rabensang (7. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heute frisch eingetroffen meine G15 als Abopramie und letzte Woche meine G7.


Hammer. Find die G15 Refresh optisch ansprechender als die alte.
Die neue ist nicht so breit. Das orange Licht ist viel wärmer und gemütlicher als das blaue. Mein Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 hat blaue Power und HDD LEDs und die Nerven total ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine Gemoddete G15 + MX518 mit neuen Glidetapes dran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

*Update*
hab mir das MX5500er Revolution-Set zugelegt....
Tastartur 
Maus 

im Nachhinein hätte ich mir lieber eine G7 zulegen sollen und dazu das WirelessUltraFlat von SpeedLink (welches ich auch vorher kabelgebunden hatte / habe)...Preislich käme es fast auf das gleiche raus 

das  der Maus bezieht sich auf das Zocken...ob es an der ungewohnten Form liegt oder an den geringeren Dpi ist mir noch nicht so klar....
ich nutze zum Spielen deshalb weiterhin meine G5....


----------



## rabensang (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mach ein Garantiefall aus deinem Set und verlang das Geld zurück.

Davon kaufst du dir die G7 und deine Tastatur.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabensang schrieb:


> Mach ein Garantiefall aus deinem Set und verlang das Geld zurück.
> 
> Davon kaufst du dir die G7 und deine Tastatur.


  daran dachte ich auch schon....
aber die Handablage sieht schon benutzt aus  was soll ich denn da sagen?


----------



## rabensang (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> daran dachte ich auch schon....
> aber die Handablage sieht schon benutzt aus  was soll ich denn da sagen?




Wie lang hast du das Teil schon.Wo hast du die her.

Mach einfach eine Taste defekt und sag du willst dein Geld wieder.


----------



## CeresPK (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> daran dachte ich auch schon....
> aber die Handablage sieht schon benutzt aus  was soll ich denn da sagen?


schlechte Verarbeitung der Hnadballenauflage, nutzt sich viel zu schnell ab.^^


----------



## SCUX (9. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> schlechte Verarbeitung der Hnadballenauflage, nutzt sich viel zu schnell ab.^^


 neeee, ich frag heute morgen meine Freundin wo der Karton ist....und was sagt Sie 
hab ich weggeschmissen
(aber der beschissene Karton vom Fön...der flattert schon seit drei Umzügen im Keller rum)

Shice...ohne originalKarton is nix mit Umtauschen oder? 

(sorry für )


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Karton ist sch*** egal habe bei meiner 6600GT auch nicht den OrginalKarton genommen


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich glaub man brauch heutzutage den Original Karton nicht mehr.

Ich hatte damals meinen Karton auch weggeschmissen und da gings auch mitm anderen.


----------



## Air0r (9. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hier meine Gemoddete G15 + MX518 mit neuen Glidetapes dran



wau, eine gemoddete G15 O.o
wie haste das grüne licht realisiert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Air0r schrieb:


> wau, eine gemoddete G15 O.o
> wie haste das grüne licht realisiert?



G15 aufgeschraubt + Led-leisten ausgebaut, blaue gegen grüne Led`s getauscht, Led-Leisten wieder eingebaut


----------



## Air0r (9. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> G15 aufgeschraubt + Led-leisten ausgebaut, blaue gegen grüne Led`s getauscht, Led-Leisten wieder eingebaut



led leisten? hm, ich dachte da ist so ne folie drin  hast du bilde rvom innenleben?^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Air0r schrieb:


> led leisten? hm, ich dachte da ist so ne folie drin  hast du bilde rvom innenleben?^^



Google mal, es gibt genug anleitungen wie man bei der G15 die LED`s wechselt


----------



## mentalsurgery (1. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, zurück zum Threadthema ... hier meine Waffen . Razer Lycosa und Raptor M3 Platinum. Als Mauspad hab ich das Revoltec Gamepad Precision Basic (die M3 kommt ohne Mauspad auf dem Foto besser zur Geltung). Den Everglide S-500 Kopfhörer hab ich auch noch aufs Bild gepackt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (1. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



mentalsurgery schrieb:


> So, zurück zum Threadthema ... hier meine Waffen . Razer Lycosa und Raptor M3 Platinum. Als Mauspad hab ich das Revoltec Gamepad Precision Basic (die M3 kommt ohne Mauspad auf dem Foto besser zur Geltung). Den Everglide S-500 Kopfhörer hab ich auch noch aufs Bild gepackt.


ohne Handauflage sieht das Ding echt Hammr aus


----------



## kays (1. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> Ich stell mal mein "Werkzeug" rein^^( Ich glaub des gab es hier noch nicht)
> 
> ...



Die Saitek Cyborg schaut echt geil aus, ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir die Eclipse II oder die Cyborg kaufe. Schwere Entscheidung


----------



## Lee (3. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine G5 und ein kleiner Teil meiner G15 noch dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (3. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Enermax Aurora und G9*


----------



## mentalsurgery (4. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wie isn die Enermax zum Zocken, hat die nen guten Druckpunkt ?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (4. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Enermax würde ich mir jederzeit wieder kaufen..
Hat nen Druckpunkt wie die teuren Logitechs wie die Dinovo zum Beispiel.
Diese "Scissors" technologie..


----------



## SCUX (6. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so, habse doch behalten


----------



## Lee (6. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist das Schmuckstück neben der G5 ne MX Rev.?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (6. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ne, sieht mir eher wie ne MX 620 aus.


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

das ist das MX Set 
also eine Rev.


----------



## Lee (7. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Naja,ne gewisse ähnlichkeit gab es da schon...^^


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Lee schrieb:


> Naja,ne gewisse ähnlichkeit gab es da schon...^^


 wäre sogar naheliegend wegen Notebook 
(übrigens bringt das Schwungrad zockermäßig nicht so viel)

aufgebaut hab ich es jetzt so wie auf dem Bild....warum den LCD vom Book nicht nutzen...beim spielen hat man so immer ne Übersicht auf div.Tools 

(scheiß Quali, is vom Handy im Dunklen...)

*EDIT: was ist das eigentlich für ein rundes Ding bei Centurio oben auf dem Bild  *


----------



## xxcenturioxx (7. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> *EDIT: was ist das eigentlich für ein rundes Ding bei Centurio oben auf dem Bild  *



 Das is mein Lautstärkeregler für mein Bose Companion 3.


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Das is mein Lautstärkeregler für mein Bose Companion 3.


 aaah,
ich dacht schon das ist ein ultimativer an/aus Schalter 
sowas bräuchte ich nämlich....(will mir nen Schreibtisch selbst bauen mit Spielereien ohne Ende )

EDIT: also sowas nur mit USB uns Sound in/out


----------



## Xcruizer (11. September 2008)

*Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*

Hey,
Hab heute ne neue Gamer Maus bekommen. Die ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig hat aber Features wie, wie hieß das gleich? "On-The-Fly DPI Selector". Welche Stufe Man gerade hat, zeigt einem das leuchtende Scrollrad an:
-lila: 400, 600 DPI
-blau: 800, 1000, 1200 DPI
-rot: 1400, 1600, 200 DPI
Nunja, hab nur im Moment ein kleines Problem, das die beiden Knöpfe an der Seite, von COD2, beide als "Strg" angezeigt werden, das heißt ich kann sie nicht individuell programmieren - fürs erste, bald kommt der neue PC von meim Opa uuuuuund ja. Der Typ schaut sich das dann mal an .
Die Tastatur hab ich schon länger, verwende diesen Aufsatz aber nicht oft.

Zeigt doch mal eure Gamer Sachen her !


----------



## Lee (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*

Gibts schon... "Zeigt her eure Eingabegeräte" im Eingabegeräte Forum...


----------



## Xcruizer (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*

Entschuldigung, hab mir die Möglichen Threats die Dazu passen angeschaut und nichts gefunden.... naja.... ist das seeeeehr schlimm?


----------



## Fransen (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*



Xcruizer schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, hab mir die Möglichen Threats die Dazu passen angeschaut und nichts gefunden.... naja.... ist das seeeeehr schlimm?



Nö, nicht weiter tragisch.
-->>ein Admin oder Mod macht den Thread gleich dicht und gut ist's.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*



Fransen schrieb:


> -->>ein Admin oder Mod macht den Thread gleich dicht und gut ist's.


 
Noch nicht passiert.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*

Wenn du Glück hast drücken die Mods bei dir ein Auge zu, da du noch neu hier bist und manche Leute brauchen eben ein Weilchen, um das Forum kennen zu lernen ...  

@ Mods
Bitte lasst diesen Thread offen, da mir mein Gespür sagt, dass er hier noch öfters Fragen rund um sein PC-Problem stellen wird, bei denen er _(noch)_ nicht weiß, wo die hingehören.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xcruizer (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*

Mmmmmkay... Danke, ich werde dann dass hier einfach als mein "Fragen und bericht" forum verwenden, solang ich hier noch nichts außer fragen machen kann weil ich mich noch kein Stück mit Hardware auskenne


----------



## Xerver (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*

hm die maus sieht echt schräg aus und nur wegen dem On-The-Fly DPI Selector hätte ich sie nich genommen.
ich selbst hab die G5 von Logitech, kostet jetzt nur noch 40 eusen und hat auch das On-The-Fly DPI Selector, kann man in 5 (selbsteinstellbaren stufen wählen) und die knöpfe sind so angelegt dass du sie problemlos wärend eines gefechts benutzen kannst, ich z.b. benutz in BF2 jetzt die Vorsorgungssoldaten waffe weil die relatif genau ist und mit dem On-The-Fly DPI Selector fast so gut ist wie eine sniper, schießt nur schneller^^


----------



## emmaspapa (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meine neuen Gamer Sachen*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ Mods
> Bitte lasst diesen Thread offen, da mir mein Gespür sagt, dass er hier noch öfters Fragen rund um sein PC-Problem stellen wird, bei denen er _(noch)_ nicht weiß, wo die hingehören.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Hier wird nichts dicht gemacht, nur verschoben ....


----------



## xxcenturioxx (12. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hab mir vor Kurzem die Logitech G5 gekauft und ich muss sagen eine super maus die DPI umschaltungen taugen übel und  dank der tephlonbeschichtung leuft die super auf allen oberflächen ich benutz ein Logitech Stoffpad und kann mich nicht beklagen eine Super Maus der Preis von 40 ist zwar etwas hoch aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Uziflator (12. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Upgrayedd schrieb:


> hab mir vor Kurzem die Logitech G5 gekauft und ich muss sagen eine super maus die DPI umschaltungen taugen übel und  dank der tephlonbeschichtung leuft die super auf allen oberflächen ich benutz ein Logitech Stoffpad und kann mich nicht beklagen eine Super Maus der Preis von 40 ist zwar etwas hoch aber es lohnt sich



Hab für die G5 ja noch 60 Euro bezahlt und mit der G15 ein Spitzen gespann.


----------



## k-b (12. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab noch eine der ersten Generation .. also die mit Batman würde mich ja schon reizen


----------



## CeresPK (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dieser Thread hier ist ja eigentlich dazu da mal ein wenig seine Maus, Tasta und was sonst noch alles so aufm Schreibtisch ist zu presäntieren

deshalb hier mal wieder was von mir
4 Bilder, die Bilder können alle als 7zip datei in Orginalgröße runtergeladen werden
hier im Anhang versteht sich

Natürlich würde ich gerne eure Meinung zu den Bilderchen wissen wie ihr sie findet

also hier kommen sie meine G15 und MX518 (Ist ein Top Gespann)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nur einen 226BW? 
Das übertrumpf ich 

Die Tastatur an sich ist gar nicht so verstaubt, hab nur n ungünstigen Winkel getroffen


----------



## xxcenturioxx (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wie verstaubt ist denn die tastatur??


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

nich schlecht. aber why alles voller staub. mehl packung exploed  ???


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab nur n ungünstigen Winkel beim Fotografieren gewählt.. Ist halb so schlimm, aber durch den Blitz und so von schräg unten wird das verstärkt


----------



## CeresPK (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Hab nur n ungünstigen Winkel beim Fotografieren gewählt.. Ist halb so schlimm, aber durch den Blitz und so von schräg unten wird das verstärkt


ohh ja!
das kenne ich sieht man auch ganz stark bei meinem Bild der MX518
aber das war eines der Bilder wo man es nicht ganz so stark wahrnimmt.

och shice eigentlich wollte ich hier mal ein paar Bilder jetzt von meinem alten Saitek Eclipse Keyboard machen aber der Akku meiner Cam ist lehr
muss ich die Speicherkarte auch noch in den langsamen Kartenslot des Druckers reinknallen


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/img_05712m6.jpg



die tastatur is ma leicht crazy

aber das staubtuch hat sich auch nich auf deinem Schreibtisch wieder gefunden ne


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und hier auch mal mein Setup:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß zufällig jemand wann Logitechs Illuminated Keyboard auf den Markt kommt?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

sieht doch nett aus. 

der monitor is besonders gut...ach den hab ich ja auch


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Im Oktober kommen die neuen Logitech Tastaturen. Wie jedes Jahr


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sehr schön, dann wird die G15 wohl schon bald weichen müssen  ... nur schade, dass die Illuminated keine Makro-Tasten hat.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Warum fahren alle so auf die Illuminated ab? Hat die irgendwas, das ich übersehen habe?


----------



## CeresPK (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

kann ich auch nicht verstehen ich finde die G15 ist das geilste vom geilen


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Warum fahren alle so auf die Illuminated ab? Hat die irgendwas, das ich übersehen habe?



Ja, flache Tasten. Hab neulich den Vergleich gezogen und kam zu dem Schluss, dass ich damit besser tippen kann. Zum zocken hab ich kaum Zeit, also was soll ich noch mit der G15? ... ich glaub n paar weiße LEDs würden ihr auch gut stehen 

€: Abgesehen davon, schaut die Illuminated einfach nur schick aus.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CeresPK (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ja, flache Tasten. Hab neulich den Vergleich gezogen und kam zu dem Schluss, dass ich damit besser tippen kann. Zum zocken hab ich kaum Zeit, also was soll ich noch mit der G15? ... ich glaub n paar weiße LEDs würden ihr auch gut stehen
> 
> €: Abgesehen davon, schaut die Illuminated einfach nur schick aus.
> 
> ...


die G15 refresh schaut finde ich noch viel schicker aus


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Geschmackssache, ich finde das Teil ehrlich gesagt nicht so schön ^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also die Illuminated hat flache Tasten, ja...
aber zuviel Abstand fast schon dazwischen. 

Bin da eher auf das dinovo Keyboard gespannt!


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Haste mal n Bild von der?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## y33H@ (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Schon ziemlich abgegriffen, aber immer noch voll auf der Höhe der Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Ecle (21. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Übles Farbrauschen


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nu ma meine flinke Maus!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Nu ma meine flinke Maus!



Der war gut 

Das ist doch die mit 800dpi oder?


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Keine Ahnung.

Ich habe mehrere angaben gelesen 800, 1600, und 2000 dpi.

Eins kann ich sagen möchte die maus nicht missen.

Hab Laptop mit ner normalen optischen Maus da sind Welten zwischen.


----------



## Mojo (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jetzt kommts old school 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullveyr (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Ich habe mehrere angaben gelesen 800, 1600, und 2000 dpi.


so schwer ist es nun ja auch wieder nicht das ganze zu "messen"


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Aha wie kann man so etwas messen?? Neugier


----------



## k-b (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Zollstock! Schließslich sinds ja Dots per INCH


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Danke k-b!
Ich denke die LED misst man?


----------



## Mojo (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jetzt kommts old school 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Element009 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

alter das is der beste arbeitsplatz stefan^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe
- ein kabelloses Tastatur-Maus-Set von Lidl (SilverCrest MK10-DE)
- ein Sharkoon Rush Pad, eine Tastatur, die nur die fürs Zocken wichtigen Tasten hat. Die WASD-Tasten sind gummiert. Es liegen Tastaturschablonen für diverse Spiele bei, wo die Tastenbelegungen erklärt sind; momentan ist die für Counter-Strike drin.


Die Verarbeitungsqualität meiner normalen Tastatur lässt leider zu wünschen übrig. So ist die W-Taste etwas ausgeleiert, was beim Zocken stark gestört hat, bis ich mir das Rush Pad gekauft habe.


----------



## k-b (25. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitungsqualität meiner normalen Tastatur lässt leider zu wünschen übrig. So ist die W-Taste etwas ausgeleiert, was beim Zocken stark gestört hat, bis ich mir das Rush Pad gekauft habe.


Ja die Lidl-Tastatur hab ich letzt au weggeworfen als ich mal wieder am PC meines Vaters war


----------



## Lee (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.......


----------



## rabit (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ lee

ist gelungen das foto


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jo! 
Welche ist das? Sieht ja noch neu aus ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Jo!
> Welche ist das? Sieht ja noch neu aus ^^



Logitech G15 Refresh 

Mfg


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ah!
Meine alte hatte kein Logo dort unten in der Mitte


----------



## Lee (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also die Tastatur ist nicht neu. Die hat schon ein Jahr aufm Buckel

Und das Foto finde ich nicht so toll. Gestern Nacht um 10 vor 12 entstanden und nur Monitor als Beleuchtung () 

@K-B

Du hattest die non Refresh nicht? Die hat dort auch kein Logo


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jau! Das meint ich ja damit


----------



## rabit (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ Lee!

Du bist ja bescheiden

Mach man Foto was Dir gefällt


----------



## Gerii (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Will auch mal angeben: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

na bei den "Shooting" mach ich auch mit 

http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/CIMG0914a93ffb44JPG.jpg
 was ich eintippen das hier das Bild erscheint? 

ist aber schon nen weilchen her


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> na bei den "Shooting" mach ich auch mit
> 
> http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/CIMG0914a93ffb44JPG.jpg
> was ich eintippen das hier das Bild erscheint?
> ...



Es werden nur Bilder angezeigt die auf dem Server vom Forum liegen. Also musst du den Link deines Anhangs benutzen


----------



## CeresPK (26. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal wieder was von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Gerii
Colle Bilder.

@Cerespk
Ich sehe gerade ich bin nicht der einzige dessen Tastatur sich immer voller Staub setzt.


----------



## rabit (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also der G15 fehlt mir auch noch.

Manchmal sind beim Spielen die Infos auf dem Display schon interessant.

Zeigt das Ding auch Temps an?


----------



## CeresPK (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

mit CoreTemp kannst du dir die CPU-Temps anzeigen lassen mit Everest kannst du dir anzeigen lassen was du willst


----------



## Maggats (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Also der G15 fehlt mir auch noch.
> 
> Manchmal sind beim Spielen die Infos auf dem Display schon interessant.
> 
> Zeigt das Ding auch Temps an?



klar kannst das z.b. mit everest machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Maggats schrieb:


> klar kannst das z.b. mit everest machen



Du kannst dir alles auf dem Ding anzeigen lassen. 
Es gibt sogar Spiele wie snake für das ding xD

Was ich auch mal ne Zeit lang hatte...das die LED`s auf bass reagiert hatten. 
War ganz lustig, abe mit der Zeit wirds dann doch lästig xD


----------



## Maggats (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so dann will ich auch mal ne runde mitspielen

die gute alte mx 510 auf einer razer exact mat

dazu eine g15

zum display: links die temps, in der mitte ht speed, gesamttakt, vcore und rechts die lüfterdrehzahlen


----------



## Gerii (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du kannst dir alles auf dem Ding anzeigen lassen.
> Es gibt sogar Spiele wie snake für das ding xD
> 
> Was ich auch mal ne Zeit lang hatte...das die LED`s auf bass reagiert hatten.
> War ganz lustig, abe mit der Zeit wirds dann doch lästig xD



Ich glaub ich muss mich da mal auf die Suche nach ein paar so Progs machen, als ich damals für meine alte G15 gesucht habe gabs noch nicht so viel.


----------



## Maggats (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Gerii schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mich da mal auf die Suche nach ein paar so Progs machen, als ich damals für meine alte G15 gesucht habe gabs noch nicht so viel.



www.G15-Applets.de :: - G15 SDK-Applets


----------



## rabit (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ja die Progies kenn ich alle und hab se auch.

Ich meine während eines Spieles kann man die Progies laufen lassen aber man sieht sie nicht man muss unterbrechen.

Auf dem G15 kann man alles schön während der Sesion beobachten!


----------



## easteregg (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

mäuse sind doch was für anfänger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://stuff.siginfo.de/IMGP2100.JPG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



easteregg schrieb:


> mäuse sind doch was für anfänger
> 
> http://stuff.siginfo.de/IMGP2100.JPG



Wua das is geil


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wua das is geil



Oh Yeah!


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich finds unpraktisch


----------



## easteregg (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wasn daran unpraktisch?
man hat ja trotzdem noch den trackpoint?


----------



## Sesfontain (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wie teuer war das denn ??


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



easteregg schrieb:


> wasn daran unpraktisch?
> man hat ja trotzdem noch den trackpoint?


Gut dann ersetze es durch unnütz. Linux Konsole geht allemal schneller als auf so nem Ding rumzufuchteln, das ist ja noch unpraktischer als ne Maus.. da muss man seinen Arm ja auch noch vertikal bewegen und nicht nur Horizontal^^


----------



## Fransen (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



easteregg schrieb:


> mäuse sind doch was für anfänger
> 
> http://stuff.siginfo.de/IMGP2100.JPG



Cool....
-->>zum zocken ist das Gamepad im Hintergrund wohl bequemer.


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Empfehlt mir mal ne Maus. Hatte vorher ne mx 510, 518, jetzt ne G5..

Egal ob Kabellos oder mit Kabel, zocke eh nicht. Muss angenehm in der Hand liegen. Habe sehr große Hände. Kann ruhig auch etwas schwerer sein. viele Sondertasten brauche ich auch nicht.
Gute Verarbeitung ist wichtig, so ala Logitech. Also keine klapprigen Tasten!

Die G9 ist nix für mich, die ist zu kurz irgendwie, und mir zu sehr Pro-Gamer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Empfehlt mir mal ne Maus. Hatte vorher ne mx 510, 518, jetzt ne G5..
> 
> Egal ob Kabellos oder mit Kabel, zocke eh nicht. Muss angenehm in der Hand liegen. Habe sehr große Hände. Kann ruhig auch etwas schwerer sein. viele Sondertasten brauche ich auch nicht.
> Gute Verarbeitung ist wichtig, so ala Logitech. Also keine klapprigen Tasten!
> ...



Mmmh.....wie wärs mit na MX518


----------



## SCUX (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Empfehlt mir mal ne Maus.
> Egal ob Kabellos oder mit Kabel.
> Muss angenehm in der Hand liegen.
> Habe sehr große Hände.
> Gute Verarbeitung ist wichtig, so ala Logitech.


 also die Revolution liegt schon sehr gut in der Hand 
und wurde nicht grad so eine riesen Maus getestet bei PCGH 
NZXT...oder MZXT war der Name...Model AVATAR oder sowas...


----------



## rabensang (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> also die Revolution liegt schon sehr gut in der Hand
> und wurde nicht grad so eine riesen Maus getestet bei PCGH
> NZXT...oder MZXT war der Name...Model AVATAR oder sowas...



Hätte hier noch ne G7 rumliegen zu verkauf


----------



## aurionkratos (27. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich will mir demnächst die hier gönnen: Amazon.de: Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard USB mit Audio I/O und einem USB-Anschluss: Elektronik

Die neuen Revisionen sind fehlerfrei und sie hat es mir einfach angetan


----------



## rabit (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ K-b

Also ich habe auch kein BOCK da am Bildschirm zu Fuchteln.

Also die Mx Revolution ist echt sehr Praktisch und pass gut in die Hand auch a lot of Function.

Hab ich hi hi aber ich werde dir eine empfehlen in die hab ich mich verliebt ist leider Kabelgebunden.

Oberhammer vom Design habs nicht getestet.

Guckst Du hier:
Cyborg Mouse

Und Foto:


----------



## k-b (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabensang schrieb:


> Hätte hier noch ne G7 rumliegen zu verkauf


Ist das nicht die G5 ohne Kabel?
Generell ist mir aufgefallen, als ich gestern meine MX 500 (sorry war keine 518, bin zu oldschool) neben die G5 gehalten habe, dass die ja komplett das gleiche Gehäuse haben.. Einzig, dass die mx500 noch so nen Infrarotsensor hat.


----------



## k-b (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> also die Revolution liegt schon sehr gut in der Hand


Mit der hatte ich au schon angedacht. Bringt Logitech nich bald neue Mäuse? Lohnt es sich zu warten?


> und wurde nicht grad so eine riesen Maus getestet bei PCGH
> NZXT...oder MZXT war der Name...Model AVATAR oder sowas...


Hi-res image of NZXT's Avatar
Jau, die sieht doch schonmal ganz ansprechend aus. Auch wenn man NZXT wegen diesen hässlichen Gehäusen aus Prinzip nicht kaufen sollte 
Seh ich das richtig, dass die komplett symmetrisch ist? Das ist allerdings blöd..


----------



## easteregg (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

die revolution solls irgendwann als bluetooth geben!
ich hab die funk version, die ist spitzenklasse, das "mausraddurchleierfeature" ist ein übelstes killerding, überall anders vermiss ich das sofort!

zum thema tablet, das ist nen tablet, das ist nich dafür entwickelt worden, dass man damit in ner console arbeitet. falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, aber rings um den trackpoint gibts ne tastatur !! 

versuch doch mal mit deiner console deine handschrift oder zeichnungen zu digitalisieren (ohne den umweg, das vorher auf nen blatt zu malen!  )
du kannst nich einfach sagen unnütz oder sinnfrei, sondern solltest erstmal überlegen, wozu es sowas gibt!


----------



## k-b (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



easteregg schrieb:


> die revolution solls irgendwann als bluetooth geben!
> ich hab die funk version, die ist spitzenklasse, das "mausraddurchleierfeature" ist ein übelstes killerding, überall anders vermiss ich das sofort!



Ja kenn ich von der Nano 


> versuch doch mal mit deiner console deine handschrift oder zeichnungen zu digitalisieren (ohne den umweg, das vorher auf nen blatt zu malen!  )
> du kannst nich einfach sagen unnütz oder sinnfrei, sondern solltest erstmal überlegen, wozu es sowas gibt!


Natürlich weiß ich WOZU es sowas gibt, nur ich brauchs halt nicht


----------



## rabit (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kennt hier jemand die Cyborg maus von Saitek?

Obwohl ich von Saitek selber wenig halte!

Danke k-b


----------



## Bullveyr (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> und wurde nicht grad so eine riesen Maus getestet bei PCGH
> NZXT...oder MZXT war der Name...Model AVATAR oder sowas...


also riesig ist die Avatar sicher nicht



k-b schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass die komplett symmetrisch ist? Das ist allerdings blöd..


jup ist symetrisch

hab zwar gewissen Bedenken werde sie aber ziemlich sicher mal antesten




rabit schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand die Cyborg maus von Saitek?


imho viel zu schwer, aber jeder hat andere Vorlieben


----------



## k-b (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Danke k-b


Hö, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## king_hoe (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ne maus für große hände? da fallen mir spontan nur die mäuse von razer ein.


----------



## k-b (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Boomslang war fett. Aber nach der Wiedergeburt von Razor ham se nur noch so bunt leuchtenden Progamermüll produziert


----------



## Shibi (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



> Die Tastatur an sich ist gar nicht so verstaubt, hab nur n ungünstigen Winkel getroffen


Ich glaub dir ja, dass die Tastatur an der Unterseite nicht so verstaubt ist. 

Ich kenne das Problem, habe ich auch regelmäßig. Wenn man etwas leicht angestaubtes von der Seite fotografiert erscheint der Staub auf einmal viel schlimmer als er in wirklichkeit ist. Durch den Blitz fängt er auchnoch an weiss zu "leuchten".
Kannst ja trotzdem mal mit nem Druckluftspray und einem feuchten Lappen rüber. 

mfg, shibi


----------



## k-b (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ahwa, kauf ich vorher ne neue. Da die eh ansteht


----------



## emmaspapa (29. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Maus ist eine Trust Predator, super Gerät für den schmalen Geldbeutel. Da kann sich manche sogenannte Progamermaus eine Scheibe von abschneiden (bis zu 1600dpi).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch das Revoltec Fightboard Advanced und gut ist. Viele Zusatztasten mit Macros belegbar usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für den Sound und die Sprache ein Sennheiser PC 151




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Als maus für große Hände/Finger kann ich nur die Razer Copperhead empfehlen


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine "Zockermaus" von Fujitsu, die auf dem Bild ist von Logitech allerdings hat Fujitsu siemens dieses Modell gecovert


----------



## exa (29. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

interessante "zockermaus"^^, da hab ich dann doch lieber meine g9


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

das glaub ich dir der sensor ist namlich oft überfordert allerdings spiel ich wenig ,deshalb lohnt sich für mich immo keine Besser sonst hätte ich ja auch eine Diamondback 3G


----------



## SCUX (29. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



easteregg schrieb:


> die revolution solls irgendwann als bluetooth geben!!


 
*gibt es schon,*
*hab ich schon,*
*und man kann sie von mir kaufen* 

PCGH - Community - Foren





k-b schrieb:


> Mit der hatte ich au schon angedacht. Bringt Logitech nich bald neue Mäuse? Lohnt es sich zu warten?





k-b schrieb:


> Hi-res image of NZXT's Avatar
> Jau, die sieht doch schonmal ganz ansprechend aus. Auch wenn man NZXT wegen diesen hässlichen Gehäusen aus Prinzip nicht kaufen sollte
> Seh ich das richtig, dass die komplett symmetrisch ist? Das ist allerdings blöd..




naja warten kann man immer 
und joar, sieht so aus, auch wenn die Bilder immer ein klein wenig seitlich geknippst sind.....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

da mein pc immo eh nicht läuft kann ich sie auch mal fotografieren


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabit (30. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Nichtraucher

Sehr gute Wahl getrofen!

Tastatur als auch Maus!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@nichtraucher91

Geile Tastatur! Mann, das waren noch Zeiten, als die G15 noch 18 Makrotasten hatte, das Display einklappbar war und sie in coolem Blau statt Gay-Orange leuchtete. Gar nicht zu verstehen, warum Logitech die Tastatur so verschlechtert hat. Logitech sollte parallel zum Refresh eine an die alte G15 angelehnte Tastatur rausbringen, die würde ich mir vielleicht kaufen.

Und ich Tor habe damals eine billig verarbeitete Lidl-Tastatur gekauft, anstatt eine schöne, gute, alte G15 zu nehmen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ich hätte statt der MX Revo lieber ne G7 auf'm tisch liegen aber auch die gibt es ja nicht mehr

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## benjasso (30. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine Kombi, das Beste, was ich bis jetzt hatte. Ist bis jetzt nur ein oder zweimal vertreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojo (30. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Will zufällig jemand ne G11 verkaufen.

Ne will eh keiner.


----------



## rabit (30. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Mojo schrieb:


> Will zufällig jemand ne G11 verkaufen.
> 
> Ne will eh keiner.


 

Wieso gibt es doch hier!
Logitech G11 Keyboard schwarz: Logitech: Computer & Zubehör: Amazon.de


----------



## rabit (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hochglanzpoliert schön!


----------



## Mojo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ja für 46€. Gebraucht is sie ja billiger. Wenn ich die mir auch noch bestell killn mich meine Eltern glaub ich nachdem jetzt eh schon CPU-Kühler, Festplatte und Ram eingetrudelt sind


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich hätte statt der MX Revo lieber ne G7 auf'm tisch liegen aber auch die gibt es ja nicht mehr



Ich hätte hier noch eine gute rumliegen. Im Carbon Design.

Hab die vor 2 Monaten gekauft und danach ne G9 gewonnen.

Würde meine verkaufen. Hat noch Garantie und ist kaum gebraucht.

*Angebote*


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier bitte keine Bilder von Herstellerseiten posten - nur Eigene ...wäre sonst ja auch langweilig


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier noch eine gute rumliegen. Im Carbon Design.
> 
> Hab die vor 2 Monaten gekauft und danach ne G9 gewonnen.
> 
> ...




Danke für das Angebot aber ich komm mit der MX revo ganz gut klar und ich muss erst mal nen bissel Geld zusammen kratzen um mir die schätze her zu hohlen >Klick< >Klick<
Die sind dann natürlich für den zweit PC


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabit (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Is ja bekannt für Ultraflat


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Is ja bekannt für Ultraflat



meinst jetzt mich oder wie?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabit (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ nichtraucher

Ja ich meine dich.

Apple macht ja auch den extrem Flat Laptop.

Mac book Air


----------



## Mojo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich glaube er wollt nicht dass Bild der G11 posten sondern mir zeigen dass es da eine G11 gibt.
Aber nichts für ungut^^


----------



## CeresPK (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Klutten meinte nicht euch er meinte jemanden schon lange über euch der seine Maus Tasta und Headset mit Firmenbildern gepostet hat


----------



## SCUX (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Klutten meinte nicht euch er meinte jemanden schon lange über euch der seine Maus Tasta und Headset mit Firmenbildern gepostet hat


 mich 
ich hab das im Zusammenhang mit "was ich mir bald kaufen möchte" gepostet 
da ich das Zeugs noch nicht hatte, hab ich Bilder aus dem Netz geholt....was ich nicht wusste das man das nicht so machen soll 
Post ist weg


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

*Verschwundibus  ...hex hex*


----------



## rabit (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Klutten is nun mal gewisswnhaft!


----------



## Mojo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kurzer Prozess^^

Genauso wie meine Signatur. Passt die jetzt eig? Ach ich könnte da ja so viel reinschreiben^^


----------



## k-b (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Fast schon noch etwas groß. Mach das Zitat doch einfach in Kursiv ohne diese störende Box drumrum


----------



## SCUX (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wiedermal umgebaut  


also die ganzen Kabel gehn mir voll auf´n Sack


----------



## SlimShady99 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hi!
Im Anhang meine Logitech G15 (in blau! Eine der letzten die Karstadt noch hatte  )Als Maus verwende ich die G3, habe aber leider kein Bild von ihr(reiche ich evtl. noch nach)

Cya


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ SlimShady99
Das erste Bild ist echt gut geworden

@SCUX
Das kenne ich. immer sind überall diese sche!ß Kabel


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> also die ganzen Kabel gehn mir voll auf´n Sack


lol - was stellst du dann au alles so nah beieinander, bzw. hast so nen Puppenhaustisch? Wenn ich wieder in meiner eigenen Wohnung bin am Montag, zeig ich dir wie man 2 22" Monitore und Laptop und mit allen Kabeln so hinbekommt, dass man Platz hat und man sich noch bewegen kann. Und zwar in allen Einzelheiten  
Das Bild, was hier gepostet wurde ist zwar recht aktuell, aber ich möchte noch auf ein paar Details eingehen, deshalb suche ich es jetzt erst gar net raus ^


----------



## bleifuß90 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hi
ich will mir das Saitek Cyborg Keyboard holen. Nur hab ich das Problem das ich nicht weis wie hoch es ist. Kann mal jemand der das Saitek Cyborg Keyboard sein Eigen nennt bitte die Höhe für mich messen?
thx


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich würde mir generell nix von Saitek holen. Rein von der Qualität her ^^


----------



## CeresPK (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

für den Preis einer Cyborgs bekommst du schon eine G15 refresh.
Also diese Schmuckstück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bleifuß90 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

also sagen wirs mal anderst rum. Ich hab so ein Tastatur Ausziehteil unterm Schreibtisch und da hab ich max. 5,5cm Platz in sachen höhe. Die Alte G15 mit dem klappbaren Display ist zu hoch. Wie es mit der Refresh auschaut weis ich nicht. Du könntest ja so freundlich sein und mal nachmessen. Bzw. G11 wäre auch eine alternative, müsste nur die Höhe wissen.

Aber um jetzt nochmal auf die Saitek Cyborg Keyboard zurück zu kommen. Wie meint ihr das mit Qualität. Von der hab ich bis jetzt nichts negatives gelesen.


----------



## CeresPK (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



bleifuß90 schrieb:


> also sagen wirs mal anderst rum. Ich hab so ein Tastatur Ausziehteil unterm Schreibtisch und da hab ich max. 5,5cm Platz in sachen höhe. Die Alte G15 mit dem klappbaren Display ist zu hoch. Wie es mit der Refresh auschaut weis ich nicht. Du könntest ja so freundlich sein und mal nachmessen. Bzw. G11 wäre auch eine alternative, müsste nur die Höhe wissen.
> 
> Aber um jetzt nochmal auf die Saitek Cyborg Keyboard zurück zu kommen. Wie meint ihr das mit Qualität. Von der hab ich bis jetzt nichts negatives gelesen.


ohne Standfüßchen ist sie ca. 4.5cm hoch und wenn du die Standfüßchen ausklappst ist sie ca. 5,8cm hoch

es scheint bei der Cyborg viele defekte Modelle zu geben (werden schon so ausgeliefert)


----------



## Janny (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



bleifuß90 schrieb:


> also sagen wirs mal anderst rum. Ich hab so ein Tastatur Ausziehteil unterm Schreibtisch und da hab ich max. 5,5cm Platz in sachen höhe. Die Alte G15 mit dem klappbaren Display ist zu hoch. Wie es mit der Refresh auschaut weis ich nicht. Du könntest ja so freundlich sein und mal nachmessen. Bzw. G11 wäre auch eine alternative, müsste nur die Höhe wissen.
> 
> Aber um jetzt nochmal auf die Saitek Cyborg Keyboard zurück zu kommen. Wie meint ihr das mit Qualität. Von der hab ich bis jetzt nichts negatives gelesen.



Die G15 Refresh passt aufjedenfall drunter, und die alte G15 würde nicht drunter passen, und naja die G11 passt auch, aber ist hässlich 

lG


----------



## SlimShady99 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @ SlimShady99
> Das erste Bild ist echt gut geworden
> 
> @SCUX
> Das kenne ich. immer sind überall diese sche!ß Kabel


@nichtraucher91:
thx^^ Ich bin erst grade dabei nen bisl mit der EOS 350D von meinem Vater rumzuspielen, hab da noch nen paar gute Aufnahmen von meiner alten 7600GS(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-53.html#post252959). Leider habe ich vergessen die Tastatur zu entstauben^^


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also nachdem ich jetzt tagelang den Markt von Tastaturen durchleuchtet habe, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen das es momentan keine bessere Tastatur als die Wave gibt. Die Wave habe ich schon, die möchte ich nicht nochmal neu kaufen. Auch wenn man durchaus merkt, dass sie bald ihr Jahr voll hat indem ich sie benutze. Betonung auf "ich" als extremuser. War aber bis jetzt die beste Tastatur..
Echt schade.


----------



## Menthe (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So dann mach ich auch mal meine Eingabegeräte rein

Die beste Maus ever die Razer Deathadder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Logitech Tastatur für 15€ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry, aber ich hab leider nur eine billige Handycam zur verfügung. 

(Ist auch kaum Staub drauf nur die Cam macht des irgendwie so )


----------



## rabit (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mit der Maus hsst Du bestimmt schon ein Lan Marathon hinter dir oder?


----------



## Menthe (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mhm, joa schon


----------



## SCUX (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> lol - was stellst du dann au alles so nah beieinander, bzw. hast so nen Puppenhaustisch?


 was glaubs´t wie lang ich nach dem Ding gesucht habe...
meine Vorgaben waren: 
*- Glas* (sieht schick aus)
*- auf Rollen* (das ich das ganze Gelump auch mal ins Wohnzimmer schieben kann)
*- nicht so breit* (das es dort hin passt wo es jetzt steht)



> Wenn ich wieder in meiner eigenen Wohnung bin am Montag, zeig ich dir wie man 2 22" Monitore und Laptop und mit allen Kabeln so hinbekommt, dass man Platz hat und man sich noch bewegen kann. Und zwar in allen Einzelheiten


mit den Kabel bin ich mal gespannt 

nen 22"er wollt ich ja auch...aber mit der 8700mGT funzt das nich


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> nen 22"er wollt ich ja auch...aber mit der 8700mGT funzt das nich


Wieso nich? Ich betreibe meine 2 22" mit onboard! AMD 780G machts möglich


----------



## SCUX (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Wieso nich? Ich betreibe meine 2 22" mit onboard! AMD 780G machts möglich


  beim zocken  (mehr mache ich zuhause auf dem Rechner eigentlich nicht)
also bei CoD4 auf "recht hübsch" kommt die 8700er schon inst schwitzen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Deswegen mag ich Desktop-PCs lieber. Aber jedem sein Ding.


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> beim zocken  (mehr mache ich zuhause auf dem Rechner eigentlich nicht)
> also bei CoD4 auf "recht hübsch" kommt die 8700er schon inst schwitzen


Siehste, ich mach so ziemlich alles außer zocken am PC  Dafür gibts doch viel spezialisiertere Geräte


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Lieblingsbild - wegen der Linienführung. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hammermäßig geil! beantworte mal meine Linuxfrage in deinem Thread


----------



## SCUX (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Klutten schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbild - wegen der Linienführung. ^^


Die sieht schon recht geil aus....wirklich schick...
mir persönlich wirkt sie allerdings vorne etwas abgehackt 
die Maus wirkt im Allgemeinen recht geschmeidig....und daher fehlt vorne irgendwie ein "runder" Abschluss


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Im Gegenteil. Vorne passt perfekt. Wirkt aber im gesammten irgendwie gestauchter, also höher und net so lang wie auf den Pics von der HP.


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe deine Frage nun beantwortet. Das Gestauchte täuscht übrigens, wegen der Perspektive. Die Kone ist exakt so lang wie eine MX518 ...und die ist ja nun wirklich flach und lang.


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Danke 
Die G5 (ja eh das gleiche Gehäuse, zumindest wie die MX 500), habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren. Geht eigentlich noch, aber man will ja au n neues Spielzeug  Und ich glaub das dauert eh noch ewig, bis man die mal im Mediamarkt angreifen kann. (Im Sinne von greifen  )


----------



## Biosman (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Tastertur: Razer Tarantula + Battle Light
Maus: Microsoft/Razer Habu
Mauspad: Razer Mantis Control

Foto folgt bei zeiten :o


----------



## k-b (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Der Thread heißt ja nicht umsonst "Zeigt her" und nicht "Schreibt nieder"


----------



## Honk53 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade ich bin nicht der einzige dessen Tastatur sich immer voller Staub setzt.


joa das kenn ich auch
naja manchmal lass ich mich dann herab und wische da auch mal staub


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich glaube das sollte ich auch mal machen


----------



## Janny (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine G15, Maus kommt auch noch.


----------



## benjasso (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Eine MX510?!?


----------



## rabit (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Oder doch ne MX Revolution?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Oder doch ne MX Revolution?



ne die MX Rev hat kein kabel! ich denke mal ne mx 518

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## CeresPK (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

nein das ist ne MX510 denn die MX518 ist nicht so farbich bei ihr geht das Blau mehr ins Grau diese Maus dort hat aber nen schönen satten Blauton also MX510


----------



## Janny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jau MX 510


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> nein das ist ne MX510 denn die MX518 ist nicht so farbich bei ihr geht das Blau mehr ins Grau diese Maus dort hat aber nen schönen satten Blauton also MX510



okay knap daneben is acuh vorbei

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## CeresPK (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> okay knap daneben is acuh vorbei
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


naja ist aj nicht schlimm die beiden Mäuschen unterscheiden sich auch nur durch diese Plastikabdeckung(518 ist mehr grau) und die Tasten (MX518 schwarz mit orangenen Zeichen, MX510 grau mit Schwarz) vom optischen her
aber von der Form her sind das eineiige Zwillinge

ich hoffe das Freitag meine Kone da ist dann Poste ich gleich mal hier ein oder 2 Bildchen(dann muss Amazon morgen aber noch schreiben das sie die Kone losgeschickt haben, was wahrscheinlich eh nicht passieren wird)


----------



## rabensang (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die werden schreiben, dass sie wegen knappen Lagerbeständen , nicht vor 3 Wochen liefern können.........


----------



## CeresPK (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabensang schrieb:


> Die werden schreiben, dass sie wegen knappen Lagerbeständen , nicht vor 3 Wochen liefern können.........


Danke für die sehr große Hoffung


----------



## rabit (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und werdet bestimmt keine schweren Schäden davon tragen und werdet es überleben!


----------



## k-b (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> naja ist aj nicht schlimm die beiden Mäuschen unterscheiden sich auch nur durch diese Plastikabdeckung(518 ist mehr grau) und die Tasten (MX518 schwarz mit orangenen Zeichen, MX510 grau mit Schwarz) vom optischen her
> aber von der Form her sind das eineiige Zwillinge)


Genauso wie die MX 500, die G5 und die G7.


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G11 + OCZ Equalizer + Razer PRO|SOLUTIONS =


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ich hqb hir aqs vor ,ir dqs geht gqr nicht!!! ne fr. Tasta  ich beko,mme noch das 

bild gibt es noch

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## pixelflair (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier nun auch mal was von mir ;D

Tastur ist nen Media Keyboard 3000 
und die Intelli 1.1 auf nem Fnatic Mousepad


----------



## xxcenturioxx (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Tastatur mal abgelichtet.. 
Gut oder was hätte ich anders machen sollen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Gut oder was hätte ich anders machen sollen?


Du hättest es direkt hier im Forum hochladen können. Externes verlinken von Grafiken ist leider nicht mehr möglich, stattdessen wird, wie du siehst, ein Link angezeigt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Meine Tastatur mal abgelichtet..
> Gut oder was hätte ich anders machen sollen?




Mac Book, richtig? oder hast du sone Apple-Tasta?



hier noch wie versprochen die Tasta mit fr. Layout. 
ich kam damit garnet klar.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Irgendwie ist es eine Horrorvorstellung, meine geliebten WASD-Tasten nicht zu haben und stattdessen ZQSD nehmen zu müssen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es eine Horrorvorstellung, meine geliebten WASD-Tasten nicht zu haben und stattdessen ZQSD nehmen zu müssen...




es ist auch Horror! eine kurze e-mail mit rund 100 wörtern. ich habe 15 min dafür gebraucht.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> es ist auch Horror! eine kurze e-mail mit rund 100 wörtern. ich habe 15 min dafür gebraucht.


Ich hätte wahrscheinlich die Bildschirmtastatur genommen.


----------



## k-b (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hätte einfach das Tastaturlayout umgestellt - dann sind deine Tasten wieder da wo sie sein sollen. Nur anders beschriftet


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich hätte wahrscheinlich die Bildschirmtastatur genommen.



war auch fr. und man konnte auch nich umstellen in der taskleiste. das war nen pc in nem hotel und da konnte ich auch keinen rechtsklick machen und der moni hatte schicke 1024x768 pixel

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

In Tunesien soll es ja auch Internetzensur geben, habe ich mal in CHIP gelesen. Ein Redakteur war mal da und hat das dann berichtet. E-Mails wurden mitgelesen und er konnte eine eCard nicht ansehen. Und die Internetcafés sind heruntergekommene Gammelstuben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

stimmt myspace kam ich zb nich rein
die Rechner da sind "aktuel" für dortige verhältnisse. 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## xxcenturioxx (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mac Book, richtig? oder hast du sone Apple-Tasta?



hab ne Apple tastatur..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> hab ne Apple tastatur..




unter win? oder hast nen mac?
will mir auch ne mac tasta hohlen aber ich weiss nich ob das funktioniert.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## xxcenturioxx (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nix Mac, sowat kommt mir net ins Haus..^^
Die is an nem Windows PC. 
ich mag keine G15 Verschnitte die nach Plastikbomber aussehen..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Nix Mac, sowat kommt mir net ins Haus..^^
> Die is an nem Windows PC.
> ich mag keine G15 Verschnitte die nach Plastikbomber aussehen..




du hast also einfach die Tast an deinen Win Pc angeschlossen und dan lief es oder wie? hast du die kabellose oder mit Kabel und vllt. noch die Maus?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## korfe (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Moin!

Meine Eingabegeräte!

Die "neue" G 15 ist zum Verkauf freigegeben!

Mir gefällt halt die "alte" besser!

Greetz!

Korfe


----------



## xxcenturioxx (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> du hast also einfach die Tast an deinen Win Pc angeschlossen und dan lief es oder wie? hast du die kabellose oder mit Kabel und vllt. noch die Maus?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



jap, einfach angeklemmt.. 
Geht problemlos.
Ne, Maus is G9.


----------



## korfe (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> jap, einfach angeklemmt..
> Geht problemlos.
> Ne, Maus is G9.



Der Thread lautet:* Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte

und nicht,was hab ich gemacht,oder falsch gemacht,oder was ist besser!
*


----------



## xxcenturioxx (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



korfe schrieb:


> Der Thread lautet:* Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte
> 
> und nicht,was hab ich gemacht,oder falsch gemacht,oder was ist besser!
> *



Njo Papa..


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@nichtraucher
Deine Tastatur sieht ja ganz schön abgemagegert aus!

Hast Du die Tastatur auf Diät gesetzt

@Korfe steht auch nix davon das no koment ist.

Räum mal deine Butze auf!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> @nichtraucher
> Deine Tastatur sieht ja ganz schön abgemagegert aus!
> 
> Hast Du die Tastatur auf Diät gesetzt



wie bist du denn drauf? denkst du wirklich ich würde meine Goldhände dauerhaft an so was lassen?!?!

ne war nur die Tasta aus'm Hotel in Tunesien. Ne fr. tasta 

@korfe
geil du hast die gleiche Kombo wie ich
g15 + mx revo

ach und das von xxcenturioxx war gar nich so off topic
er hat mir nur auf meine frage geantwortet und die war thematisch passend 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die MX revo hab ich auch!
Wieviel dpi hat die eigentlich!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

zarte 800
musste ich damals auch erst anfragen bis iich das rausbekam


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal ganz ehrlich das Ding besitze ich ca. 2Jahre Top zufrieden!
Muss aber gestehen ca70€ fürzarte 800dpi ist echt peinlich oder!


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal ganz ehrlich das Ding besitze ich ca. 2Jahre Top zufrieden!
Muss aber gestehen ca70€ fürzarte 800dpi ist echt peinlich oder!


----------



## johnnyGT (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sieht aus wie ein Hase!


----------



## CeresPK (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Hase!


keine Sorge der Hase kommt bestimmt auch noch in die Pfanne


----------



## GIROL-GTX (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hoffentlich erkennt man noch meine G15 und die G9  .. hab kein andere bild gefunden ^^ 
BILD0100.jpg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@rabit
ich hab meine als Austauschgerät für ne defekte G7 bekommen.
hätte auch ne G9 bekommen können aber nen Kabel auf meinem Schreibtisch is tötlich

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## xxcenturioxx (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So mal im Vollbild.


----------



## rabit (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@xxxxxxxcenturioxtrebndsxxxxxx............

Schon wieder ne Diättastatur!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

muhaaa die Tasta is so P0rn

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## k-b (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hammer - wer kauft sich sowas eigentlich freiwillig?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> @xxxxxxxcenturioxtrebndsxxxxxx............
> 
> Schon wieder ne Diättastatur!



 Sind mir lieber als schwartge Plastik brummer.. 
 ICH find die klassischen Tastatuen wie G15 grenzenlos häßlich..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab auch nochma neue Bilder. Jetzt mit Roccat Sense Adrenalin Blue Mauspad  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine Frisch angekommene Kone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich muss das ding mal Testen diese schwärmerei "kone" tse tse tse


----------



## Janny (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ Fr3ak

 was ist mit deiner G15 passiert ?


----------



## benjasso (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich würde mal meinen, die ist grün angelaufen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Janny schrieb:


> @ Fr3ak
> 
> was ist mit deiner G15 passiert ?



Höh was meinsten? 

Die Spiegelfolie? Oder die grünen LED`s ? Oder was anderes?  

Hier noch 2: 
(leider kommt die Beleuchtung am Tage nicht sogut rüber, und ja ich weis, ich muss mal wieder entstauben ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## uuodan (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nicht spektakulär, aber zuverlässig... ^^


----------



## Janny (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ Fr3ak 

asoo Spiegelfolie ist das.. ich dachte die hat ihre Farbe verloren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

na welche Tasta is das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
nichtraucher


----------



## CeresPK (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hmmm ist bestimmt ne Razer


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> hmmm ist bestimmt ne Razer



ne das gibt kein keks

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## CeresPK (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

OK dann hier mal die richtige Antwort:
Logitech G15 (alte Version) aber bitte, jetzt will ich nen Loli


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> OK dann hier mal die richtige Antwort:
> Logitech G15 (alte Version) aber bitte, jetzt will ich nen Loli




sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was oder wie?! 
(loli hab ich grade den letzten genommen)

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## CeresPK (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

OK dafür bekommst du aber ein unschön gewordenes Bild der Roccat Kone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ich hab schon schlimmere Bilder gesehen xD

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## CeresPK (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

und auf diesen Schauder will ich gleich nen relativ gut gelungenes Bild posten
Ich musste auch nur 2 mal den Rauschfilter von Paint.net drüberjagen (shice Casio Exilim EX Z80 bei der ich immer noch nicht die optimalen Einstellungen gefunden habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

mhh ich hab mit der 5jahre alten cam von meinem Vater die photos gemacht und dann nur verkleinert... nix mit optimalen Einstellungen oder Rauschfilter...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## rabit (1. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Viel Licht niedrigen Isowert dan klappts auch!


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Viel Licht niedrigen Isowert dan klappts auch!




So jetzt hab ich gedacht ich poste doch
auch mal meine Maus und tastatur
Habe eine razer Salmosa Als Maus ist
ein geiles Ding Hab ich im Mediamarkt
für 25€ ergattert und meine Tastatur
ist eine Logitch cordless Internet Pro
Bin sehr zufrieden mit beidem


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rabit schrieb:


> Viel Licht niedrigen Isowert dan klappts auch!



Ich: Isowert, Isowert, Isowert wo is der Isowert (durch das Menü tacker)....
Cam: *WTF?!* Isowert!? was willsten du honk von mir?!
Ich: Fresse sonnst gehts zu Ebay!!!
Cam: Okay. Also Isowert hab ich noch nicht.
Ich: Ebay!
Papa: *NIX EBAY!!!*



lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich: Isowert, Isowert, Isowert wo is der Isowert (durch das Menü tacker)....
> Cam: *WTF?!* Isowert!? was willsten du honk von mir?!
> Ich: Fresse sonnst gehts zu Ebay!!!
> Cam: Okay. Also Isowert hab ich noch nicht.
> ...


----------



## Stomper (3. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Lachesis 
Razer eXactMat
Razer Lycosa

ich bin ein Razer verfechter! *From Gamers for Gamers!*
Meiner meinung nach liegt nichts besser in der Hand als die wunderbare Lachesis... perfekte verarbeitung, ideale Form.... bevor ich ne logitech anfasse hol ich lieber meine alte Krait aus der Versenkung...

zumal... wer benutzt nen Razer Pad mit ner Logitech Maus? xDDD Razer Pad's funzen nur richtig mit ner Razer maus das ist und bleibt eine Tatsache da die Oberfläche für Razer Mäuse entwickelt wurde!
Mit dem  Firmware Update ist die Lachesis meiner Meinung nach Präziser geworden und an Präzision unübertroffen!

Frage zum Schluss...: wer braucht schon funktionen? Seitentasten?O.o Präzise mäuse werden meist für Shooter al'a UT3, CoD4 usw. gebraucht und wer will mir weiß machen das er in nem schnellen Gefecht die Seitentasten nutzt? wichtige Befehle hab ich auf der Tasta da meine finger direkt auf den knöpfen oder direkt daneben sind... die Seitentasten sind im Eifer des Gefechts nun wirklich nicht so schnell zu erreichen!

lg
Stomper


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Tja bei Logitechmäusen sind die Seitentasten sehr schnell zu erreichen. Ich will die nicht mehr missen. Ich zocke ja nicht nur, sondern surfe auch viel. Dort brauch ich die Seitentasten unbedingt.  Und ich würde mir keine Razer holen, die scheinen alle Probleme mit den Mausrädern zu haben. Die beschichtung löst sich wohl auf o.O 

Bei meinem Kumpel ist es auch passiert, er hat dies also bestätigt. Außerdem sind die Razermäuse kein bisschen ergonomisch, und auch so klein die Dinger  
Die Logitechmäuse liegen Perfekt in der Hand, an ergonomie für mich unübertroffen.  

Wenn meine alte MX518 (die nach Jahren immernoch so geil ist) mal kaputt geht, werde ich die Kone probieren. 

Edit: das ist eigentlich ein Bilderthread, upste plz noch Bilder? 

Gruß


----------



## k-b (3. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Stomper schrieb:


> zumal... wer benutzt nen Razer Pad mit ner Logitech Maus? xDDD Razer Pad's funzen nur richtig mit ner Razer maus das ist und bleibt eine Tatsache da die Oberfläche für Razer Mäuse entwickelt wurde!


Ich nutze das Speedpad, das bei der Boomslang vor 5 Jahren dabei war. Seitdem schon mit der 5ten Logitech Maus  Geht Problemlos.


----------



## Bullveyr (3. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Stomper schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach liegt nichts besser in der Hand als die wunderbare Lachesis... perfekte verarbeitung, ideale Form.... bevor ich ne logitech anfasse hol ich lieber meine alte Krait aus der Versenkung...


tja, das ist eben Präferenz  (persönlich kann ich mit MX518 od. G5 auch nichts anfangen)



> zumal... wer benutzt nen Razer Pad mit ner Logitech Maus? xDDD Razer Pad's funzen nur richtig mit ner Razer maus das ist und bleibt eine Tatsache da die Oberfläche für Razer Mäuse entwickelt wurde!



Sry, aber das ist Blödsinn.
Kein Hersteller ist so blöd Mauspads herzustellen, die nur richtig mit den eigenen Mäusen "funzen". Hast du z.B. gewusst, dass die Obefläche des Mantis Speed von Everglide lizensiert ist?



> Frage zum Schluss...: wer braucht schon funktionen? Seitentasten?O.o Präzise mäuse werden meist für Shooter al'a UT3, CoD4 usw. gebraucht und wer will mir weiß machen das er in nem schnellen Gefecht die Seitentasten nutzt? wichtige Befehle hab ich auf der Tasta da meine finger direkt auf den knöpfen oder direkt daneben sind... die Seitentasten sind im Eifer des Gefechts nun wirklich nicht so schnell zu erreichen!


das ist auch wieder Präferenz, jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden welche "Funktionen" er auf Maus oder Tastatur legt, beides hat Vor- u. Nachteile 

PS: Bild von der SteelSeries 7G kommt heute Abend


----------



## Stomper (4. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist Blödsinn.
> Kein Hersteller ist so blöd Mauspads herzustellen, die nur richtig mit den eigenen Mäusen "funzen". Hast du z.B. gewusst, dass die Obefläche des Mantis Speed von Everglide lizensiert ist?


Mag ja sein das es von Everglide lizensiert ist.
Aber das als Referenz für die Pads nunmal Razer Mäuse genommen werden ist nunmal klar! 
Natürlich ist damit auch klar das die Pads für die Vorliegende Referenz von der Öberfläche her abgestimmt werden.
Die Mäuse von Razer haben andere Gleitfüße als z.b. die von Logitech. 
Es macht sicher keinen RIESIGEN Unterschied aber es ist Fakt das die Mäuse von Razer einen kleinen Tick besser auf Razer Pads gleiten.

PS: ein Freund benutzt Selber eine G5 auf einer eXactMat und ist mit dem Gleitverhalten nicht so zufrieden wie z.b. mit meiner Lachesis. 


Ich wüsste nicht das sich irgendeine Beschichtung lösen sollte, mit der Ergonomie ist das so ne sache... ich bin sehr groß und habe nunmal auch große Hände und trotzdem liegen die Flachen Razer Mäuse in meiner Hand einfach besser.... ich komm mit den recht globigen und hohen Logitech Mäusen einfach nicht klar! Auch diese Matte Oberflächenbeschichtung der Lachesis finde ich einfach genial... es fühlt sich so viel besser als bei anderen Mäusen an!   Zum Glück alles Geschmackssache... sonst würde es ja kaum so eine Große auswahl geben und viele Leute wären Arbeitslos 

mFg Stomper


----------



## Mojo (5. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab gar kein mauspad


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier nochmal meine Maus, diesmal auf einem wunderschönen Mauspad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lidl hat übrigens bei Revoltec geklaut: Revoltec LightMouse Precision 2 Wireless, USB (RE112) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Tja bei Logitechmäusen sind die Seitentasten sehr schnell zu erreichen. Ich will die nicht mehr missen. Ich zocke ja nicht nur, sondern surfe auch viel. Dort brauch ich die Seitentasten unbedingt.  Und ich würde mir keine Razer holen, die scheinen alle Probleme mit den Mausrädern zu haben. Die beschichtung löst sich wohl auf o.O
> 
> Bei meinem Kumpel ist es auch passiert, er hat dies also bestätigt. Außerdem sind die Razermäuse kein bisschen ergonomisch, und auch so klein die Dinger
> Die Logitechmäuse liegen Perfekt in der Hand, an ergonomie für mich unübertroffen.
> ...



echt? wo löst sich die mausradbeschichtung?? ^^ hat das ne razer überhaupt?? also ich hab die Razer Deathadder, und ich merk da iwie keinerlei abnutzung....

naja zur ergonomie: finde die Deathadder liegt perfekt in meiner hand ^^ aber das is ja eh von mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich ^^
und die seitentasten sind auch eig relativ leicht zu erreichen..
ich probier nach meiner auch ma die kone ^^ 
aber die deathadder wird hoff ich noch laaaaange halten


----------



## Stomper (6. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

lol Katamaranoid endlich sind wir mal einer Meinug


----------



## rabit (6. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Auf Mäuse schiesst der Farcray net


----------



## k-b (6. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein wunderschönes Mousepad .. mit einer LIDL-Maus


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes Mousepad .. mit einer LIDL-Maus


Wenn ich wieder ausreichend bei Kasse bin, wird sie durch eine Kone ersetzt. Aber erstmal kommt eine Valo. Das ist mMn die geilste Tastatur, die es gibt.

Früher habe ich rumgejammert, weil es die alte Logitech G15 nicht mehr gibt und ich die neue sch***e finde. Aber was will ich mit 18 Makrotasten, wenn ich auch 41 haben kann?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder ausreichend bei Kasse bin, wird sie durch eine Kone ersetzt. Aber erstmal kommt eine Valo. Das ist mMn die geilste Tastatur, die es gibt.
> 
> Früher habe ich rumgejammert, weil es die alte Logitech G15 nicht mehr gibt und ich die neue sch***e finde. *Aber was will ich mit 18 Makrotasten, wenn ich auch 41 haben kann?*



um das mal richtig zu stellen. die Valo hat 41 M-Tasten, die G15 (alt) "nur" 18 M-Tasten. Dies kann man aber dreifach belegen.
Das heißt also 3x18=54
Ätsch die G15 (alt) is doch besser!!!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> um das mal richtig zu stellen. die Valo hat 41 M-Tasten, die G15 (alt) "nur" 18 M-Tasten. Dies kann man aber dreifach belegen.
> Das heißt also 3x18=54
> Ätsch die G15 (alt) is doch besser!!!
> 
> ...



Zählen zu den M-Tasten nicht auch alle anderen wie Vorspulen/Zurückspulen, leiser/lauter ect? Weil dann hätte die G15 auch noch mal mehr ^^ 

Außerdem sind die "G"-Tasten besser zu erreichen als die "M"-Tasten der Valo.  Leider gibts die alte ja nicht mehr....hat sich Logitech selber ins Knie geschossen  

Gruß


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hi,

frage wegen dem Belkin Nostromo SpeedPad n52te. lohnt sich die anschaffung von so einem teil?
oder ist das geldverschwendung. suche eine alternative zum keyboard.

danke
diu


----------



## k-b (8. November 2008)

Ich nutz den Thread einfach mal.
Gestern im Mediamarkt sah ich eine Maus, die hatte die xakt gleiche form wie die Razer Boomslang. War auch von Razor. Nur hatte sie halt einen optischen Sensor. Leider stand da kein Name dran.

Wie heißt diese Maus, und taugt sie was? Die Boomslang-Form passt recht gut für meine männlichen Hände.

Oh die heißt immer noch Boomslang 
Amazon.de: Razer Boomslang Collectors Edition 2007 USB-Maus: Elektronik

saftiger Preis..


----------



## Janny (8. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

bei der Valo findet man alles, was eine G15 auch hat, sieht ein bisschen nachgemacht aus, und alles aber anderes versetzt. Trotzdem sieht se Geil aus


----------



## Stomper (9. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich nutz den Thread einfach mal.
> Gestern im Mediamarkt sah ich eine Maus, die hatte die xakt gleiche form wie die Razer Boomslang. War auch von Razor. Nur hatte sie halt einen optischen Sensor. Leider stand da kein Name dran.
> 
> Wie heißt diese Maus, und taugt sie was? Die Boomslang-Form passt recht gut für meine männlichen Hände.
> ...




Ok das wird wohl das 1. und letzte mal sein das ich Razer kritisier aber....
95 tacken für nen 1.800 dpi infrarot sensor? xDDD ok 1000hz übertragung... aber das hat ne Lachesis auch dafür halt 4000dpi Laser =(
Sicher die Boomslang ist ne hammer maus... aber wenn man schon soviel blechen muss dann hätte sie zumindest nen 3,600 dpi Laser Sensor noch einbauen können... das Titan Gehäuse klingt zumindest Robust 

Hätte sie eine bessere Technik verbaut wäre sie schon in meiner Maus Sammlung


----------



## k-b (9. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die kostet nur so 55 Euro rum wenn man bei Geizhals sucht.


----------



## Stomper (9. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

immernoch viel für nen 1.800 dpi optik sensor... die Nostalgie mal außen vor gelassen


----------



## Bullveyr (10. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

verstehe deine Kritik nicht wirklich, der Sensor wird von vielen als der beste am Markt angesehen und von allen möglichen Specs sagt DPI am wenigsten über die Qualität aus


----------



## k-b (10. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Der Sensor is mir wurscht egal da ich eh ne "progame" dafür hab ich ne ps3


----------



## Stomper (10. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

das DPI nicht viel über die Qualtität aussagt ist sicher richtig... aber MIR wäre es einfach zu langsam und nen Optik Sensor ist wie ich Finde 1. nicht mehr Aktuell und 2. nicht so zuverlässig wie ein laser Sensor 
naja wie gesagt hätte die maus eine bessere Technik Verbaut wäre sie schon meine


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich bring jetzt auch mal meine Diener...
Sind aber nur 0815 Teile, bei Eingabegeräten hab ich immer am meisten gespart.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Honk53 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Railroads schrieb:


> Ich bring jetzt auch mal meine Diener...
> Sind aber nur 0815 Teile, bei Eingabegeräten hab ich immer am meisten gespart.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



naja hautsache die tastatur schreibt sich gut xD


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Na ja durch die leichte Kurve in der Tastatur ist es am Anfang etwas umgewöhnung, aber mit der Zeit gehts gut.


----------



## Honk53 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Railroads schrieb:


> Na ja durch die leichte Kurve in der Tastatur ist es am Anfang etwas umgewöhnung, aber mit der Zeit gehts gut.


kann ich mir vorstellen hast anfangs dich bestimmt n paar mal vertippt wa?


----------



## Lee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honk53 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Lee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und den benutzte am pc oder was?^^


----------



## Lee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nö, ist aber auch ein Eingabegerät


----------



## Honk53 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Lee schrieb:


> Nö, ist aber auch ein Eingabegerät


hätte ja sein könn das du son adapter hast^^


----------



## k-b (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wozu Adapter? Das USB-Kabel wird doch mitgeliefert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Wozu Adapter? Das USB-Kabel wird doch mitgeliefert



Ich hab nen Adapter für mein PS1 Controller


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> und den benutzte am pc oder was?^^


Also ich tue das  

Allerdings den Vorgänger...


----------



## Lee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bei mir wollte es nicht klappen, den PS3 Controller am PC zu nutzen

Wenn mir jemand erklären kann wie, mache ich es sofort. Mein Gamepad ist nämlich defekt...


----------



## k-b (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bluetooth probiert`?


----------



## Lee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habe kein Bluetooth im Rechner


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Lee schrieb:


> Habe kein Bluetooth im Rechner


Dann kannst du dir einen Stick kaufen. Guck mal hier: Bluetooth-Adapter Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Für 24€ kriege ich schon wieder ein neues Gamepad, das ich dann auch an der PS3 benutzen kann


----------



## El-Hanfo (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe ihn schon mehrmals zum laufen bekommen. (per USB)
Ich weiß jetzt nur spontan nicht mehr, wie ich es hinbekommen habe.
Sicher weiß ich allerdings, dass es unter vista x64 nicht so ganz leicht ist .


----------



## Lee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habe XP 32

*Update*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

*Aktuell ne A4Tech X-750F (Gamermaus?)*
Die Qualität ist beschkackt! Das Mausrad hat nach ca. einem Jahr den Geist aufgegeben, der seitliche gummierte Daumenableger ist auch ab...Toll! 

*Eine Logitech MX-518 "Batman-Edition" wurde bestellt, ich warte noch drauf! *

Auf Tastaturen setze ich sehr viel auf Ergonomie, da ich Vielschreiber bin und alle Finger einsetze!

*Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000*
Die Qualität ist sehr gut, ebenso die Verarbeitung, Tippen und Spielen geht sehr gut!
Einziges Manko: Nach ca. einem Jahr sind einige Buchstaben auf einige Tasten "verwischt", aber in Anbetracht meiner vielen Schreiberei ist dies zu verkraften!

*Eine Ersatztastatur wurde auch noch bestellt, die Logitech Wave! (Man muß ja schließlich für jeden Notfall gewappnet sein )

Fotos folgen noch!!!
*


Lee schrieb:


> Habe XP 32
> 
> *Update*
> 
> ...



In den Zwischenräumen (Rillen) sind einige "Ablagerungen zu sehen! Hast du Schuppen?


----------



## Lee (18. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



lllllll schrieb:


> In den Zwischenräumen (Rillen) sind einige "Ablagerungen zu sehen! Hast du Schuppen?


Ach ich würde eher sagen, dass sich da im Laufe der Zeit was angesammelt hat. Die Maus ist schließlich schon fast 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## k-b (18. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wie kriegt man sowas eigentlich gescheit weg? Hab das auch in allen meinen Mäusen. Das ist nun mal so wenn man das tagtäglich benutzt. Und für zwei Jahre sieht das echt noch sauber aus..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man sowas eigentlich gescheit weg? Hab das auch in allen meinen Mäusen. Das ist nun mal so wenn man das tagtäglich benutzt. Und für zwei Jahre sieht das echt noch sauber aus..



Ich benutzt immer nen Zirkel um das weg zumachen


----------



## Honk53 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

dünner schraubenzieher geht auch^^


----------



## k-b (18. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Imho ist die Logitech wave besser als das Pendant von Ms.


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



> Ach ich würde eher sagen, dass sich da im Laufe der Zeit was angesammelt hat. Die Maus ist schließlich schon fast 2 Jahre alt.



Ich weiß schon, ist normal...



> Wie kriegt man sowas eigentlich gescheit weg?



Ich würde vorschlagen dünnes Taschentuch um einen schmalen Schlitz-Schraubenzieher gelegt, einwenig mit Alkohol übergossen und schon kann die Rillenfahrt beginnen...



> Imho ist die Logitech wave besser als das Pendant von Ms.



Werde die beiden Tastaturen, nach Entreffen der Logitech, vergleichen.
Aber was soll denn besser sein?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine Tastatur + Maus:
Cherry Evolution Stream(Tastatur) 
Cherry Evolution Touch(Maus)


----------



## Janny (20. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich benutzt immer nen Zirkel um das weg zumachen



das zeug is in den rillen meiner MX510 auch immer, benutze dan zwischendurch ne nadel, und mach das da raus


----------



## Honk53 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Janny schrieb:


> das zeug is in den rillen meiner MX510 auch immer, benutze dan zwischendurch ne nadel, und mach das da raus


ich glaube das is bei jedem in den rillen


----------



## Brunftzeit (23. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine G80-2100. Gut um auf LAN-Parties Cheater zu verdreschen... 

Daneben leuchtet noch meine Boomslang CE auf 'nem alten func surface 1030.

Hatte grad nur mein Handy parat, Kamera braucht erst Batterien...


----------



## KrickKrack (23. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Erst das Spielzeug...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...dann das Werkzeug 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im übrigen ist die Taschenrechnertaste eine sehr geile Erfindung an einem Rechner mit dem man seine Finanzen verwaltet.


----------



## Mojo (23. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Werkzeugmaus schaut von der Form her aus wie ne Nacktschnecke.


----------



## KrickKrack (23. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Perspektive lässt sie etwas zusammenschrumpfen 

Eine Wireless Intelli Mouse Explorer eben.


----------



## leorphee (26. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so nun ich auch mal was zeigen  wenn nicht das beste, aber zum guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. 
Microsoft Curve 2000 (15,-€ neu)
Logitech MX 518 (26,-€ neu)
Ideazone Fang Gamepad (30,-€ neu)
welches ich fast nur für meine Shooter benutze einmal eingerichtet ist alles perfekt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maGic (26. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Eingabegerät:

Logitech Rx300

Logitech Internet 350

Das Suche nach richtige Eingabegerät ist beendet, denn Die ist Perfekt für mich

Falls ihr Denkt, dass ich Linkshänder, bin ich nicht, denn ich habe rechte Hand gebrochen hat.
Dewegen wandert das Maus nach links



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry für das schlechte Bild und das Chaos


----------



## Janny (26. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ leorphee, was brigen den diese 100 zusatztasten bei dem Gamedings  ? 
also ich glaub ich zock da doch lieber mit meiner Tasta, als mit soner ding ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich käme damit auch nicht gut klar. Ich habe zum Zocken ein Sharkoon Rush Pad. Das ist so ähnlich wie eine normale Tastatur. Das Teil von leorphee wäre sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, das Rush Pad fast gar nicht.


----------



## leorphee (27. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nun ja alle diese Tasten Nutze ich nicht wirklich, aber generell finde ich es stimmiger von der Anordnung Und manche Funktionen habe ich dann auch doppelt belegt bei diesem Pad. Ich will es nicht mehr missen, bin dadurch im Multiplayer besser geworden, weil ich mich nicht mehr vergreife. 

Es ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue G15 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine Raptor Gaming LM1 die mir seit nem halben Jahr treue zur seite steht und mein 2€ mauspad was ich letztens gekauft habe  
P/L der meus ist sehr gut gibts ab 10€  
muss mir noch eine kaufen als ersatz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (28. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Gibt es mal bald wieder eine neue Logitch MX ?

Die 18ner ist schon ein paar Jahre alt.


----------



## rancer (29. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Scheint nicht so, dass Logi bald eine neue Maus mal wieder rausbringt, wäre aber ma wieder Zeit. Am betsen mit einer neuen Form. Die Form von der 18/G5 ist langsam ausgelutscht, auch wenn sie immer noch gut ist.

@Soldat0815: Auch haben will


----------



## johnnyGT (30. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Meine neue G15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schöne maus habe ich auch -kann man echt nix sagen für den preis!


----------



## hallihalli92 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier auch mal meine Eingabegeräte. Als Tastatur benutze ich die Logitech G11(endgeiles Gerät) und  meine Maus ist die Logitech G5 Refresh(leider ist die Kabelummantelung an einigen Stellen kaputt gegangen, ansonsten sehr gute und solide Maus).


----------



## Mojo (30. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Alle haben eine G11 oder G15...is ja schlimm hier.. und ich mit meiner mausgrauen Microsoft Standarttastatur und ner Maus für 10€ leb immer noch.


----------



## k-b (30. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab ne Wave. Die G15 is scho letztes Jahr ausgemustert worden.


----------



## Mojo (30. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Aber du hattest eine


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Mojo schrieb:


> Alle haben eine G11 oder G15...is ja schlimm hier.. und ich mit meiner mausgrauen Microsoft Standarttastatur und ner Maus für 10€ leb immer noch.



ja aber ich liebe es zb einfach nur nach dem Rechnerstart G1, G2, G5, oder vllt auch G3 zudrücken. es ist eben schön einfach. G4 und der Rechner kommt.
ich hasse es an anderen Pc's ohne.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Honk53 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Hier auch mal meine Eingabegeräte. Als Tastatur benutze ich die Logitech G11(endgeiles Gerät) und  meine Maus ist die Logitech G5 Refresh(leider ist die Kabelummantelung an einigen Stellen kaputt gegangen, ansonsten sehr gute und solide Maus).


das ist ganz schön ungewohnt für mich die "standard" g11 zu sehen^^ 
da sieht man mal wie langweilig die aussieht^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> das ist ganz schön ungewohnt für mich die "standard" g11 zu sehen^^
> da sieht man mal wie langweilig die aussieht^^



Hab zwar ne G15 aber da haste Recht. Vorallem das blaue Licht  

Ich werde die grünen LED`s passend zum Rechner mal gegen rote ersetzen. Dann erstrahlt meine G15 wieder im neuen Licht


----------



## Honk53 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hab zwar ne G15 aber da haste Recht. Vorallem das blaue Licht
> 
> *Ich* werde die grünen LED`s passend zum Rechner mal gegen rote ersetzen. Dann erstrahlt meine G15 wieder im neuen Licht



stimmt glaub ich nich du meinst wohl sicher:

Ich werde die grünen LED`s passend zum Rechner mal gegen rote ersetzen lassen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> stimmt glaub ich nich du meinst wohl sicher:
> 
> Ich werde die grünen LED`s passend zum Rechner mal gegen rote ersetzen lassen



Nö hab doch ein eigenen Lötkolben


----------



## Honk53 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nö hab doch ein eigenen Lötkolben


und du bist dir da sicher das DU das wirklich machst? das letzte mal musste das dein onkel für dich machen^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> und du bist dir da sicher das DU das wirklich machst? das letzte mal musste das dein onkel für dich machen^^



Du solltest dir mal das Offtopic-geschreibe abgewöhnen  

Jo damals wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt ne 75€ Tasta schrotten, außerdem hatte ich da noch keinen Kolben. Löte du erstma die ollen blauen LED`s um, dann können wa weiterreden


----------



## Honk53 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du solltest dir mal das Offtopic-geschreibe abgewöhnen
> 
> Jo damals wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt ne 75€ Tasta schrotten, außerdem hatte ich da noch keinen Kolben. Löte du erstma die ollen blauen LED`s um, dann können wa weiterreden


ich will aber meine blauen leds lassen weil ich blau toll finde


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> ich will aber meine blauen leds lassen weil ich blau toll finde



Dann schreibe nicht so als wenn du dich an deine G11 wagen würdest die LED`s selber zu tauschen.  

Ich weiß auch nicht was du daran schlimm findest das ich sie damals hab löten lassen, dadurch wurde es perfekt. Warum sollt ich auch ohne Löt-erfahrung meine G15 zerstören? Nun habe ich ein Lötkolben und habe auch schön geübt zu löten. Nun sollte es kein Problem sein  

Bei der Gelegenheit werden auch die ollen blauen LED`s meines Gehäuses getauscht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mir würde eine Tastatur am besten gefallen, wenn die WASD-Tasten rot beleuchtet sind und der Rest blau.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mir würde eine Tastatur am besten gefallen, wenn die WASD-Tasten rot beleuchtet sind und der Rest blau.



vielleicht nicht die farb kombi aber bei der cyborg sind die wasd tasten dandersfarbig


----------



## Honk53 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mir würde eine Tastatur am besten gefallen, wenn die WASD-Tasten rot beleuchtet sind und der Rest blau.


hat das n bestimmten grund warum du die WASD tasten anders beleuchtet haben willst?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so isses.........und dat langt für jeden shooter )


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die G15 hab ich mir vor ~2 Wochen gegönnt, leider ist das Bild verwackelt...
Ansonsten bleibt alles bei meiner schönen DeathAdder


----------



## Honk53 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Die G15 hab ich mir vor ~2 Wochen gegönnt, leider ist das Bild verwackelt...
> Ansonsten bleibt alles bei meiner schönen DeathAdder


ich kann dieses komische orange da nicht ab wenns blau oder rot wäre, wäre die g15 ja bestimmt schicker aber so


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die geilste Maus mit dem geilsten Pad


----------



## johnnyGT (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

i luv this mouse!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> i luv this mouse!!



Ich auch


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wer den nich!


Ach ja die Razer Fans.


----------



## johnnyGT (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

razer is gut-aber die liegen net gut in der hand!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> razer is gut-aber die liegen net gut in der hand!!



Und den "Mausradschichtlösebug" haben se auch


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und der "Mausradschichtlösebug" haben se auch



Jepp haben die, hatte auch mal eine hab ich nach 2 monaten wieder verkauft und mir ne G5 geholt,hab mittlerweile entlich ne Kone.


----------



## Fransen (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G11 "Game-Button"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> [...]
> Die geilste Maus mit dem geilsten Pad


Ich habe auch bald eine Kone. Hoffentlich verschickt PCGH die bald. Warum brauchen die dafür eigentlich 2-3 Wochen?


----------



## CeresPK (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

es kann zwar sein das ich sie schoneinmal gepüstet habe aber, EGAL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fransen schrieb:


> Logitech G11 "Game-Button"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




beste knopf ever <3


----------



## aurionkratos (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Den Game-Button habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie benutzt - ich bin noch nie versehentlich auf [WIN] oder ähnliches gekommen.

Und zu Razermäuse liegen schlecht in der Hand: das ist sehr Geschmackabhängig. Ich hatte noch keine Maus, die mir so gut in der Hand lag wie die DeathAdder. Allerdings kenne ich einige, die mit der Maus überhaupt nicht können...

Andererseits, die Kone ist wirklich schick - aber meine sollte noch ne Weile halten. Mal sehn, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Den Game-Button habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie benutzt - ich bin noch nie versehentlich auf [WIN] oder ähnliches gekommen.
> 
> Und zu Razermäuse liegen schlecht in der Hand: das ist sehr Geschmackabhängig. Ich hatte noch keine Maus, die mir so gut in der Hand lag wie die DeathAdder. Allerdings kenne ich einige, die mit der Maus überhaupt nicht können...
> 
> Andererseits, die Kone ist wirklich schick - aber meine sollte noch ne Weile halten. Mal sehn, was die Zukunft bringt.



Dito benutze den auch nie. Ich benutze den Windows-Knopf häufiger


----------



## buzty (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wenn ich sooft auf den windoof-knopf kommen würde... würd ich den einfach raushebeln  aber komm ich als linkshänder-numpad-spieler eh nie drauf 
ach ja ich mag die kone nicht, weil ich linkshänder bin


----------



## Janny (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ Fransen, schickes Pic, und garkein Staub


----------



## johnnyGT (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

my G-15


----------



## Fransen (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Janny schrieb:


> @ Fransen, schickes Pic, und garkein Staub



Danke.
Staub ist aber auch zu sehen.


----------



## SCUX (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

der letzte Kauf in 2008


----------



## Veged (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ebenso bei mir. Kaufdatum ist der 31.12.08 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## captainhero87 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hab ne razer deathadder, bin sehr zufrieden damit
und ne noname speedlink tastatur


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenF (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab nur ne doofe X7... 
Dafür aber ein Illuminated Keyboard von Logitech


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



BenF schrieb:


> Dafür aber ein Illuminated Keyboard von Logitech


 will ich auch haben 
dazu müsste aber erst jemand was von meinem Zeugs unten in der Signatur kaufen


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Maus: Logitech MX Revolution
Tastatur : Logitech Ultra X Keyboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenF (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mensch Widowmaker, die müssen doch selbstgemacht sein


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habe grad kein Pic..

-Logitech G5 Refresh
-Logitech Tastatur (Media Keboard 600)
-Razer Mantis Control Pad


----------



## Uziflator (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Teil meiner Geräte!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jetzt mal mein Gespann, seit mittlerweile 2 Jahren und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Es besteht aus einer G15(Revision 1) und einer G7. Die wohl geilste Kabelose Maus die ich kenne. Und natürlich ein 360 Gamepad. 

PS: Die Unordnung ist normal.


----------



## BenF (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist doch nicht unordentlich!
Ja die G7 ist super. Würde eigentlich mit dem Illuminated Keyboard auf dem Bild sein, aber ich finde den USB- Empfänger nicht....


----------



## Pommes (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> und einer G7. Die wohl geilste Kabelose Maus die ich kenne.



Ja aber sowas von. Schade dass es nix vergleichbares gibt und Logitech bei Garantie die G9 rausgibt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Ja aber sowas von. Schade dass es nix vergleichbares gibt und Logitech bei Garantie die G9 rausgibt



oder ne MX Revolution. hatte auch ein Problem mit meiner

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So hier mal meins. Tastatur ist ne Reclusa von Microsoft/Razer und die Maus ne Razer Copperhead in Grün. Sry für die schlechte bildquali, ist vom Handy.

EDIT: mir fällt gerade auf, das man auf dem Bild schlecht sehen kann, das die Tastatur ne beleuchtung hat. Die Tasten werden von hinten Blau beleuchtet, also nicht durch die Buchstaben.


----------



## Honk53 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nimbel schrieb:


> So hier mal meins. Tastatur ist ne Reclusa von Microsoft/Razer und die Maus ne Razer Copperhead in Grün. Sry für die schlechte bildquali, ist vom Handy.
> 
> EDIT: mir fällt gerade auf, das man auf dem Bild schlecht sehen kann, das die Tastatur ne beleuchtung hat. Die Tasten werden von hinten Blau beleuchtet, also nicht durch die Buchstaben.


ist doch leicht zu sehn^^ zwar nich so gut wie das licht von der maus aber sonst gehts^^


----------



## killer89 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Soo, von mir ein kleines Update, zur G5 und G15 (beide Refresh) kommt noch eine MX Revolution für Multimedia hinzu ^^

MfG


----------



## _montana (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

soo...hier mal einer aus dem Razer-Lager^^
sry für die quali...handycam -.-
Lycosa,DeathAdder und Goliathus Speed:


----------



## Xplode (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Einmal : 
Tasta: Microsoft Sidewinder X6 
Maus: Logitech G9
Mauspad: Revoltec Lightpad
http://www.sta-hl.de/images/hid1.jpg

Und einmal zusätzlich im schlafzimmer vorm Ferhnseher (selber Rechner)
Tasta: Logitech G15 (V1)
Maus: Logitech Wheel (Uralt)
Mauspad: Holzkommode^^
http://www.sta-hl.de/images/hid2.jpg

Damit man ausm bett auch die Temps Überwachen kann, läuft natürlich everst auf dem LCD screen


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So jetzt mal ein Update von mir. Gestern kam nämlich endlich mein Fanpaket an, das ich auf der Seite HLportal gewonnen habe, unter anderem war da nämlich auch ein Left 4 Dead Mauspad mit 2 Original Unterschriften drauf (Von VALVE). Hoffe es gefällt 
Die Bilder habe ich verkleinert


----------



## johnnyGT (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

is der daumen ab oder nicht???


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Klar ist der Ab auf dem Poster auch.


----------



## willy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

haste aber fein mit der maus zensiert^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ja stimmt, ist mir auch gerade erst aufgefallen. Hier noch mal "Unzensiert"
Sry für die schlechte Bildqualität, aber ich habe nur mein Handy zur verfügung


----------



## Manwiththegum (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab die Standart sachen ne eine G15 Refresh und ne G9!!!na



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier meine G5, sry für die schlechte Nokia 5310 bildquali 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=60144&stc=1&d=1231589701


----------



## Platin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das Left 4 Dead MousePad ist Cool 
Gefällt mir sehr gut,

wenn ich mein Neues Zeug hab kommt Pic


----------



## XeQfaN (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also ich muss schon sagen die Copperhead auf dem Left 4 Dead Pad sieht in Grün richtig gut aus ! schick schick... Zu Nickles das ist eine Deathadder ! da haben die sich wohl vertippt ! Naja kommen wir zu der 20.- Maus... Auf jeden fall nicht son billig schrott wie einem ein 1800dpi sensor angeboten wird für 20.- ... meine kleine Schwester nutz sowas für ZooTycoon


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Blau, blau, blau, soweit das Auge reicht 

Dein Rechner ist bestimmt auch blau angehaucht, XeQfaN, nicht?


----------



## willy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

naja, so ziemlich die meisten eingabegeräte haben blaue LED (falls sie ne beleuchtung haben^^)


----------



## XeQfaN (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Naja es fing alles mit einer blauen Diamondback an ^^ und ging dann weiter mit einer Tastertur ^^ bis auf die Lachises die ist Weiss, sowie das Mousepad habs aber auch noch mal in schwarz das selbe.... Die Lachises wird jetzt aber mit UV LEDs bestückt.. Umbau... diese Woche  Kann dann ja mal ein Bild posten. Jetzt zum PC  ja ^^ und da steht sogar RAZER drauf


----------



## Owly-K (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich muss mich als Cyborgmausbesitzer outen 
Das Ding hat zwar seine Tücken, aber die Längenverstellung, den justierbaren Scrollradwiderstand und die untere Daumentaste will ich nicht mehr missen. Mein Schlüsselbrett ist eine "alte" G15 (Klappdisplay, 18 Makrotasten), welche ich auch nicht missen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habbich auch bewegt:
[flv]http://vid276.photobucket.com/albums/kk31/Owly_K/cyborg.flv[/flv]


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Owly-K schrieb:


> Ich muss mich als Cyborgmausbesitzer outen
> Das Ding hat zwar seine Tücken, aber die Längenverstellung, den justierbaren Scrollradwiderstand und die untere Daumentaste will ich nicht mehr missen. Mein Schlüsselbrett ist eine "alte" G15 (Klappdisplay, 18 Makrotasten), welche ich auch nicht missen will.
> 
> 
> ...


Echt das geht automatisch ich hab das im Laden immer mit der Hand versucht!


----------



## johnnyGT (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Echt das geht automatisch ich hab das im Laden immer mit der Hand versucht!


haha ich auch!!-ich dachte schon was für ein sch***** teil


----------



## Janny (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Es gibt sachen  unnormal, find ich aber alles andere als schön die Maus.


----------



## MoS (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein paar Versuche mit meiner neuen Digicam und der neuen Logitech Illuminated


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wow sieht die geil aus
da könnte ich ja glat meine G15 refresh betrügen


----------



## k-b (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Was soll daran geil sein? Wer schaut heutzutage beim tippen den noch auf Tasten?^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Was soll daran geil sein? Wer schaut heutzutage beim tippen den noch auf Tasten?^^


Für dich ist das hier sicher interessant: Webfundstück: Keyboard für Schreib-Götter -

Auch wenn man nicht beim Tippen auf die Tasten guckt, sieht eine beleuchtete Tastatur viel schöner aus.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist auch mein neuer Desktop Hintergrund..


----------



## XeQfaN (13. Januar 2009)

So die Razer verschönerung ist fertig .. jetzt muss ich nur noch ne digicam finden die UV Licht als UV anzeigt und nicht als Blau 

So mal probiert,also der hintere teil leuchtet mehr UltraViolet,...sieht hier etwas blau aus. Vorne sieht man es eine wenig. Aber zum Vergelich habe ich euch meine Copperhead in Blau daneben gestellt .


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heute Eingetroffen:

-Roccat Kone
-Roccat Sense (Glacier Blue)
-Logitech Illuminated Keyboard

sry 4 Handypics


----------



## SCUX (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier ein paar die ich los werden will 
PC Games - Forum: [V]SCUX Hardwareschlange


(ist ja nur 50% Offtopic, hoffe das ist ok)


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heir mal wieder was von mir 
meine G15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Krait:
->ist übrigens mein Bild, dass ich für den Roccat-Lesertest einegschickt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue G5 mal eben was bearbeitet.. 

Sie steht unter Strom.. ^^


----------



## Honk53 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine g11 und meine maus


----------



## SCUX (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> meine g11 und meine maus


 
sorryaber ich schmeiss mich grad weg vor lachen (ist nicht böse gemeint und auch nicht direkt wegen dir!!!)
aberALTER was ist das denn für eine Handauflage 
aber ich hatte mal einen Kumpel, der machte immer auf cool, kaufte sich nen 3er BMW, Feuerrot!! tief!! fette Felgen!! und hinten in der Heckscheibe hing dann so eine Nummernschild auf dem Stand
Heiko ♥ Sylvia


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> sorryaber ich schmeiss mich grad weg vor lachen (ist nicht böse gemeint und auch nicht direkt wegen dir!!!)
> aberALTER was ist das denn für eine Handauflage
> aber ich hatte mal einen Kumpel, der machte immer auf cool, kaufte sich nen 3er BMW, Feuerrot!! tief!! fette Felgen!! und hinten in der Heckscheibe hing dann so eine Nummernschild auf dem Stand
> Heiko ♥ Sylvia



Sag ma, ist das jetzt ein Mords zufall oder hast du das gewusst? 

Seine Eltern heißen nämlich genauso (ohne Witz)


----------



## SCUX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sag ma, ist das jetzt ein Mords zufall oder hast du das gewusst?
> Seine Eltern heißen nämlich genauso (ohne Witz)


 wenn ich dir das sage, müsste ich dich töten 

aber woher weißt du wie seine Eltern heißen 
vieleicht sollte Honk mal mit Annika reden......

daswird ja immer geiler


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> wenn ich dir das sage, müsste ich dich töten
> 
> aber woher weißt du wie seine Eltern heißen
> vieleicht sollte Honk mal mit Annika reden......
> ...



Weil ich Honk ausm RL kenne. Heiko und Sylvia heißen seine Eltern


----------



## Honk53 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> wenn ich dir das sage, müsste ich dich töten
> 
> aber woher weißt du wie seine Eltern heißen
> vieleicht sollte Honk mal mit Annika reden......
> ...



worüber soll ich mit annika reden?


----------



## killer89 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Luke ich bin dein Vater 
Ich blick auch nicht mehr durch, aber wir sind nu OT ^^, ich poste nachher vllt nochmal eines meiner Eingabegeräte  

MfG


----------



## SCUX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> worüber soll ich mit annika reden?


na ich musste über deine Handauflage lachen (aber war nicht böse gemeint) weil der Name deiner Freundin drauf steht ...und ich muss schon wieder  ich find nur geil 
und ich hatte mal nen Freund der von seiner Freundin auch genötigt wurde sich sowas ähnliches ins Auto zu hängen 
dann sagte freak das der Name meines Kumpels+Freundin und der Name deiner Eltern gleich sind 
ich fragte ihn woher er die Namen weiß, und hab in Ausicht gestellt das ER das von DEINER erfahren hat (war ein Scherz!!11!!)

OK OK, sorry fürs Offtopic!!!!!!!!

(übrigens sollte freak den Nachnamen rausnehmen..geht ja niemanden was an...)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> na ich musste über deine Handauflage lachen (aber war nicht böse gemeint) weil der Name deiner Freundin drauf steht ...und ich muss schon wieder  ich find nur geil
> und ich hatte mal nen Freund der von seiner Freundin auch genötigt wurde sich sowas ähnliches ins Auto zu hängen
> dann sagte freak das der Name meines Kumpels+Freundin und der Name deiner Eltern gleich sind
> ich fragte ihn woher er die Namen weiß, und hab in Ausicht gestellt das ER das von DEINER erfahren hat (war ein Scherz!!11!!)
> ...




Nein Honk ist mein Kumpel, und ja es gibt noch ein Reales Leben neben diesem Forum  

Daher weiß ich das ^^ 

Und dieser Zufall ist zu geil


----------



## Honk53 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Lehmann is doch kein name sondern n sammelbegriff ich glaube das es sehr viele heiko und sylvia lehmann gibt

i weiß ot sorry

also ich find meine handauflage cool genauso wie meine g11 die standart dinger da sind doch langweilig


----------



## SCUX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Honk53 schrieb:


> also ich find meine handauflage cool genauso wie meine g11 die standart dinger da sind doch langweilig


 du würdest dir auch den Namen deiner Freundin auf die Tastatur kleben 
und ich dachte schon ich fall aus dem Rahmen weil ich als Hintergrundbild meine Töchter hab 
ich hau mich weg  sind eure Freundinnen auch hier im Forum unterwegs? oder wie? ​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> du würdest dir auch den Namen deiner Freundin auf die Tastatur kleben
> und ich dachte schon ich fall aus dem Rahmen weil ich als Hintergrundbild meine Töchter hab
> ich hau mich weg  sind eure Freundinnen auch hier im Forum unterwegs? oder wie? ​



Schön wärs wenn meine Freundin auch hier surfen würde  

gegen OT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

erschreckt euch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

lass mich raten die weise oder ist das braun  egal aufjedenfall ist das deine zockertastatur


----------



## willy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ne, die handballenauflage :>


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier meine mx518


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das hässliche teil da wird von mir liebevoll OC-Brett genannt, da man damit durch das BIOS tackern kann wie man grade will. Die tasta is (fast) unzerstörbar

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## mgi (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> erschreckt euch nicht.


 

YEAH Retro 
v.a. das "moderne" Spiralkabel rockt


----------



## killer89 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich nenn sowas nur Hackbrett und habs hier auch noch fürn 2. PC liegen (wo ich bald mal bei muss...)

MfG


----------



## Gamiac (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Raptor K3 + Saitek Cyborg


----------



## Bullveyr (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Raptor K3 gibt es nicht und Saitek Cyborg kann eine Maus oder Tastatur sein.

Was hast du nun, K1/K2 + Cyborg Maus oder M3 (Platinum?) + Cyborg Keyboard?


----------



## killer89 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heißt ja auch "Zeigt her" deshalb wär n Bild nicht schlecht 

MfG


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Keine Angst vor vielen Nagern...

Madame Vorserie - Roccat Kone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech MX1000 - neu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft Intelli Mouse Bluetooth - wie neu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft Intelli Mouse - wie neu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech MX518 - Maus in Rente



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech DiNovo Bluetooth - ftw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech DiNovo Edge - neu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Connexion Space-Pilot von HP ...äh Logitech 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das nenn ich mal Eingabegeräte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

MX1000 wtf?! jaja das is schon ne geile Maus gewesen...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

da steht jemand total auf Logitech 
(naja irgendwie kann ich es sehr gut verstehen )


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

W.O.W. Klutten!!-bald müssen bei dir noch Mäusefallen ausgelegt werden!respekt


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sind alle handzahm und stubenrein ...glaube ich


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Roccat ist echt eine wunderschöne Maus!


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Die Roccat ist echt eine wunderschöne Maus!



Ist sie auch,benutze sie neben neben meiner G5, vlt gesellt sich noch die MS X8 dazu


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nur der Preis stört mich und hält mich vom Kauf ab, ich hab ja schon eine G9..xP is auch sehr gut


----------



## benjasso (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hoffe mal das ich eine zum Lesertest bekomme. Bis dahin begnüg ich mich mit diesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

geil Logitech MX500, MX510, MX518 und G9 das ist doch mal ne schöne Sammlung.
die MX518 hast du bestimmt die meiste Zeit Genutzt


----------



## benjasso (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich glaub das sieht nur so aus. Ich hab zwar nicht alle Rechnungen gefunden, aber ich hatte die MX alle ungefähr gleich lang. Ab 2004 die 500, ab '05 die 510, ab '06 die 518 und seit Ende '07 die G9. Die G5 hab ich dabei dann übersprungen, wobei die bis auf die Gewichte ja auch fast wie die 518 ist.


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine G15.... Ich hab auch eine G9 ....

Die schwarze MX gefällt mir


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

die ist nicht schwarz die MX510 ist Dunkelblau 
(ich glaube die gabs doch sogar in Dunkelrot oder?)


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jap, schöne Sammlung, muss dir zustimmen Cerespk91, die gabs auch in Rot (kurz nachdem ich mir die blaue gekauft hatte  )

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Den Xbox Controller direkt nebem dem offenen PC.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Warum denn nicht?!
im übrigen, denn kann man auch am PC nutzen mit der Software




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und super sein DS drauf stellen ( den er schon 3 Jahre nicht mehr benutzte  )

( Links schlecht zu erkennen die G9  ) Razer eXactMat Mouspeed, G15


----------



## Alex89 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Im Anhang ein Bild meiner Eingabegeräte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard
-Logitech LX8 Cordless Laser Mouse
-Saitek Cyborg Evo Joystick
-Graupner FM414 Fernsteuerung

Die Fernsteuerung ist für Aerofly Professional, um auch bei Regen für Wettkämpfe trainieren zu können 

MfG Alex


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das passt eher zum Schreibtisch-Thread


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine G9


----------



## johnnyGT (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

mein neues Mäusschen!


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> mein neues Mäusschen!




Schick, liegt bestimmt gut in der Hand.

MfG ,
BamBi


----------



## johnnyGT (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Schick, liegt bestimmt gut in der Hand.
> 
> MfG ,
> BamBi


jüp!!


----------



## gettohomie (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also ich bin auf den G trip

Logitech G15
Logitech G5

Bilder kann ich keine machen . die cam macht komische mucken


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



gettohomie schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf den G trip
> 
> Logitech G15
> Logitech G5



Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ich bin mehr auf dem Logitech, Microsoft, Roccat,Tripp.


----------



## BamBuchi (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Uziflator schrieb:


> ich bin mehr auf dem Logitech Roccat, Microsoft Tripp.




In die Roccat Kone hab ich mich glaub ich verliebt..^^
Meine arme G9 weiss davon noch garnichts


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> In die Roccat Kone hab ich mich glaub ich verliebt..^^
> Meine arme G9 weiss davon noch garnichts



Ich hab meine MX518 auch mit der Roccat betrogen


----------



## Klutten (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nur mal so zur Info ...dies hier ist ein Bilder-Thread.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier ein Bildchen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry Klutten.


----------



## killer89 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sind das Eingabegeräte? 

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



killer89 schrieb:


> Sind das Eingabegeräte?
> 
> MfG



Ne Wüstenrennmäuse!


----------



## rabensang (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Igitt und freilaufend!


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ne Wüstenrennmäuse!


cool die rechte davon ist doch eine der Kone Art oder?
so eine habe ich auch


----------



## rancer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die G5 sieht ja noch neu aus..und dann auch noch eine Kone

Ich hab meine G5 seit 2 Moanten und jetzt ist nichts mehr vom Logitech-Zeichen übrig.........

Sonst, schöne bilder von super Mäusen


----------



## Uziflator (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



rancer schrieb:


> Die G5 sieht ja noch neu aus..und dann auch noch eine Kone
> 
> Ich hab meine G5 seit 2 Moanten und jetzt ist nichts mehr vom Logitech-Zeichen übrig.........
> 
> Sonst, schöne bilder von super Mäusen



Neu ist die nicht hab über ein Jahr.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also Bilder von meiner 10 Jahre alten Logitech Lasermaus, einem vollgekleckerten Mousepad und ner Cherry-Tastatur, die öfter an die Wand geflogen ist als n Squashball lad ich lieber nicht hoch.


----------



## willy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Also Bilder von meiner 10 Jahre alten Logitech Lasermaus, einem vollgekleckerten Mousepad und ner Cherry-Tastatur, die öfter an die Wand geflogen ist als n Squashball lad ich lieber nicht hoch.


vor 10 jahren gab es noch keine mäuse mit Laser


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



willy schrieb:


> vor 10 jahren gab es noch keine mäuse mit Laser


Er meint wohl eine optische Maus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Maus ist sooo geil  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



willy schrieb:


> ich weiß, wollt ihn aber nur darauf hinweisen, dass das rote licht kein Laser ist, da Laser nicht sichtbar ist! tz tz, wie die Jugend von heute von Mission Impossible, james bond etc. verdummt ist >.>



Sei doch ned zu denen so fieß, ich sag auch nicht meine Meinung zu denen Leuten die ich nicht leiden kann,  ausser wenn sie mich nerven.
Gegen dich hab ich eig. nichts, aber das sind so kommentare >_<


@ Topic meine G15 (mal im dunkeln)

 sehr gute Tastatur!


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wenn man 2 PCs hat und zwei Monitore wird der Tisch dadurch  nicht größer  wo zu braucht man heute noch einen 10 Block ?  zu Gamen habe ich ein mal eine mx 518 und ein Logitech Wingman Game Pad Flügel 


Ich hab davon 3 Stück , zwei angeschlossen übern USB /PS2 Adapter und eine also diese hier als Ersatz, eingescant mit Flach Scanner Verpackung mit Inhalt


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal ein wenig im "Archiv" gewühlt und so sah es vor drei jahren mal bei mir aus... da war es auch schon ne MX518 und nun ist es die refresh... Ich liebe diese Maus!!!


----------



## Otep (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja das sind meine


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

 ja... wie geil links die altbackene Tasta mit klassisch angehauchter Schrift und rechts die High-End Maus 

MfG


----------



## k-b (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn man 2 PCs hat und zwei Monitore wird der Tisch dadurch  nicht größer  wo zu braucht man heute noch einen 10 Block ?


Um zahlen einzugeben? 
Ich nutze ihn noch sehr gern und möchte ihn nicht missen.


----------



## Otep (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



killer89 schrieb:


> ja... wie geil links die altbackene Tasta mit klassisch angehauchter Schrift und rechts die High-End Maus
> 
> MfG



altbacken, von wegen... das sind RuleZ mit bayrischem Layout


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@BamBuchi: woher kenn ich die  tastatur wohl, du wirst es im Anhang erfahren

so, hier mal meine zwei freunde, meine liebsten versteht sich


----------



## BamBuchi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @BamBuchi: woher kenn ich die  tastatur wohl, du wirst es im Anhang erfahren
> 
> so, hier mal meine zwei freunde, meine liebsten versteht sich




Oh, schöne Tastatur, die will ich auch haben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Oh, schöne Tastatur, die will ich auch haben


Die G15 war tatsächlich eine gute Tastatur. Aber der Refresh ist imho totaler Mist. Die bessere Alternative: Roccat Valo


----------



## BamBuchi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Roccat Valo ist mir eher Unbekannt, hab schon von der gehört aber genaueres....


----------



## Demcy (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mausi und Tastatur


----------



## buzty (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ui schöne maus, ist die neu? (sieht noch so sauber aus )


----------



## BamBuchi (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Demcy schrieb:


> Mausi und Tastatur




Jup, sieht echt schön aus!

Wie heisst die nochmal ?

Razer Copperhead oder Diamondblack ? Ich vertausch die immer


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Jup, sieht echt schön aus!
> 
> Wie heisst die nochmal ?
> 
> Razer Copperhead oder Diamondblack ? Ich vertausch die immer



Ich mein das is die Copperhead die hatte ich auch mal.

Freu mich auf die Valo,dann wird entschieden ob Valo oder G19.


----------



## BamBuchi (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich mein das is die Copperhead die hatte ich auch mal.
> 
> Freu mich auf die Valo,dann wird entschieden ob Valo oder G19.




Also ich werde bei Logitech bleiben...

Die sieht so geil aus  die G19 


Die G9 kann man immer schön aufs Mauspad quer stellen


----------



## buzty (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich mein das is die Copperhead die hatte ich auch mal.



müsste eigentlich die diamondback 3g sein, oben mattschwarz und bei der copperhead sitzen die seitentasten nicht in dem leuchtstreifen sondern unten drunter


----------



## Demcy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist ne Diamondback 3G ... Ganz so neu ist sie nicht mehr wird aber gut gepflegt und geputzt 

Die G19 ist ne sehr geile maus ... hat mir nur ein wenig zu derbes Futuredesign... Mags halt rund


----------



## benjasso (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die G19 wird eine Tastatur


----------



## Demcy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sry tipfehler war ne 1 zuviel und noch den Post vom BamBushi im kopf gehabt ... Wer kennt das nicht ... Gemeint war natürlich die G9 ...


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer death adder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Was ist den das für eine Mousepad?!


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Model Teppich!


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Model Teppich!


 vieleicht ist/war es ein echtes Mouse-Pet


----------



## Spikos (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Trust Media Keyboard (jaja...) und meine angeschlagene und vergilbte Razer Diamondback 3G (auf einem blitzneuen Roccat Taito).

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schonmal für die Qualität und den Blitz, leider gibts hier in der PC-Ecke kein Tageslicht.


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nutzt du den auch am PC?!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nein...


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist doch der Controller für PS3 !?
PS2 Controller und PS3 sehen verdammt ähnlich aus


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

PS3 fühlt sich aber besser an


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hat der PS3 Controller eine bisschen andere Form?


Lg BamBuchi


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Hat der PS3 Controller eine bisschen andere Form?
> 
> 
> Lg BamBuchi



NÖ! Eigentlich nicht!


----------



## Lee (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die R2 und L2 Tasten sind aber richtig Dumm geworden, wie ich finde... Ansonsten kann ich keinen Unterschied gegenüber meinem PS2 Controller finden...


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft HABU


----------



## k-b (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sieht n bisschen aus wie dein Avatar


----------



## Philster91 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Endlich ist meine neue Kamera da, jetzt gibts auch von mir wieder HW-Bilder:

Logitech G11:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trust Predator:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



> Was ist den das für eine Mousepad?



Sonderanfertigung!


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nickles schrieb:


> Sonderanfertigung!



Ja aus dem Teppichladen!


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ja aus dem Teppichladen!





Wie geil 


Kannst du auf dem Pad überhaupt Zocken?
Ich glaub das könnt ich nicht.

MfG


----------



## orca113 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> PS3 fühlt sich aber besser an


 
Viel besser


----------



## SCUX (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Philster91 schrieb:


> Endlich ist meine neue Kamera da, jetzt gibts auch von mir wieder HW-Bilder:


 
wie machst du denn die Ausschnitte der Bilder 
ist das ein Programm was den Hintergrund verschwinden lässt, oder hat die Kamera so eine Programmeinstellung ?


----------



## k-b (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist doch retuschiert in irgend einem Grafikprogramm


----------



## Ordeal (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

und auch hier nochmal meine bescheidenen Peripheriegeräte


leider war ich ein bisschen zu nah dran aber ich denk man erkennt trotzdem alles.


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wie ist das Mauspad? Nen Freund von mir wollte sich das vielleicht holen.


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

G15 und G9 


Und die Funk Maus meines Pap's


----------



## SCUX (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

also meine KONE liegt nun in der Schublade  (ich komm beim Zocken nicht klar mit der)
und meine G5 ist wiederbelebt 

EDIT:  die pinken Untersetzer sind eigentlich ROT


----------



## Uziflator (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> also meine KONE liegt nun in der Schublade  (ich komm beim Zocken nicht klar mit der)
> und meine G5 ist wiederbelebt
> 
> EDIT:  die pinken Untersetzer sind eigentlich ROT



Entweder verfälscht deine Kamera die Farben oder die sind wirklich Pink.


----------



## SCUX (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Entweder verfälscht deine Kamera die Farben oder die sind wirklich Pink.


  ist verfälscht...die "wirklichen" Farben sieht man rechts auf dem Container....da liegen die gleichen Servierten.....
auch wenn meine Freundin sich das Recht raus nimmt die Deko zu machen....Pink würde ich nicht zulassen


----------



## k-b (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Warum zur Hölle sind da Servietten auf deinem Schreibtisch??


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle sind da Servietten auf deinem Schreibtisch??



Kann man dich soch denken......



.....zum Kuchen essen


----------



## SCUX (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle sind da Servietten auf deinem Schreibtisch??


mmh...
also, Frauen nennen so etwas "Deko"....
diese "Deko" wird farblich an die jeweiligen Jahreszeiten angepasst (wobei die Farbvorstellungen von Frau zu Frau durchaus unterschiedlich sein können), 
zu bestimmten "Events" wie Weihnachten, Ostern oder Nikolaus gibt es natürlich nochmals ganz speziell abgestimmte Muster und Farben....  im Herbst liegen zB überall auf den Schränken Blätter rum 

nun wird man sich vieleicht fragen warum man(n) so etwas zulässt auf dem _*heiligen Platz des Zockens*_ 
also bei mir ist es eine Art Kompromiss,
wenn ich abends am Rechner hocke und trinke, oder nasche, bleiben natürlich auf "Spuren" des Kampfes zurück so wirklich an der Stelle wo es stehn sollte steht auch irgendwie nichts mehr...
wenn ich Abends dann wieder von der Arbeit heim komme, *ist wieder Alles blitzeblank* 
Und dafür das Sie Alles "ordentlich" hält, hat sie auch die Befugnis das ein oder andere auf meinem Plätzchen zu gestallten (zudem steht der Schreibtisch nicht im Computerzimmer, sondern in einem etwas breiteren Durchgangsflur, und ist somit sehr sichtbar für Besuch) was die Anordnung von Hardware, oder so etwas, angeht....hat Madame natürlich nichts zu melden 

EDIT: unter der Tastartur liegt natürlich keine Servierte, sondern ein Platzdeckchen  was das ist musste aber selbst googlen


----------



## Ordeal (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nimbel schrieb:


> Wie ist das Mauspad? Nen Freund von mir wollte sich das vielleicht holen.



mir gefällts eigentlich ganz gut, nur mittlerweile ists mir ein bisschen zu klein weil ich mit der Sense runter bin.

Grad mit G3 o.ä. fliegt die Maus zwar nicht über das Pad, aber geht alles in allem doch schön rund.

Auch gut sind laut ESL das Qpad CT und die Razer Goliathus (zumindest als Stoffpads)


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ja die sind aber relativ teuer, ich denke mein Kumpel wird das Teil schon nehmen, kostet ja gerade mal ca. 10 Euro


----------



## oNe (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die FERTIGSTE MX510 die Ihr je gesehen habt  

Das gute Stück ist 4-5 Jahre alt und wird nu aussortiert, obwohl sie noch tadellos funktioniert.


----------



## Uziflator (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kanns du uns einen gefallen tun und die Bilder direkt im Form hochladen?!

Warum:Es nicht ganz regelkonform und es ist Tierisch nervig die Bilder immer einzeln aufrufen zu müssen.


----------



## Ordeal (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ist die überhaupt noch gerutscht? Mausfüße hab ich nämlich keine mehr gesehen 
auch wenn sie noch geht ist es glaub ich der richtige Schritt^^

meine MX518 hebt jetzt knapp 3,5 jahre und funktioniert auch immer noch astrein

@Nimbel: damit macht er nichts falsch  Die Steelseries GlidezMX sind dazu zu empfehlen damit gehts nochmal deutlich besser


----------



## oNe (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Ordeal

naja, die unterfläche war mal matt. sie is nu glänzend durchsichtig. 

ich glaub das is wie mit ner käsereibe. irgendwann is die maus flach wien blatt papier  Naja, dhl bringt mir gleiche ne diamondback 3g. hab ich wenigstens nen grund den tisch aufzuräumen


----------



## urml87 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hallo hier mal meine Razer Arctosa und die Kone! Sorry für die Quali hatte nur das Handy zur Hand!
Gruß urml87


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Spielst du so? Ich muss meine Arme immer auf den Tisch legen. So auf der Kante könnte ich garnicht zocken


----------



## k-b (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dito. Wenn man die Tastatur ganz an Monitor schiebt muss immer noch ein aufgeschlagener Ordner davorpassen, sonst kann man ja nicht lernen..

Und ansonsten liegen die Arme da


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ja kenne ich! A4 muss hin passen!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bei mir passt sogar locker A3 hin


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

A4 hochkant ist ja auch A3 ..

Oder ist deine Tastatur 60cm von der Tischkante weg?


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> A4 hochkant ist ja auch A3 ..
> 
> Oder ist deine Tastatur 60cm von der Tischkante weg?


  Nein. Ich dachte du meintest A4 im Breitformat


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab doch gesagt das ein Ordner (aufgeschlagen natürlich) davor liegen können muss


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, hab gestern mal wieder meine schöne Tastatur(ICh liebe sie) abgelichtet, aber seht selbst


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wenn es ein bischen schärfer wäre würde es noch besser aussehen


----------



## bishop (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry, grad nur das Handy da gehabt. Das ist die wohl schärfste Maust/Tasta Kombi auf dem Markt: Logitech diNovo Edge und MX Revolution.
Das Laptop dazu steht btw links im Bild, der Tisch geht noch weiter^^


----------



## killer89 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

schick schick  ich find nur grad nicht den Empfänger meiner MX Revolution 

MfG


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hey,

die diNovo ists chon cool..aber zum daddeln brauch man ja doch eine extra maus... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so siehte s bei mir gerade aus.....bissel caos, aber dat muss..


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Caos ist das nicht gerade, da hat man schon schlimmeres hier im Forum gesehen. Aber die Maus sieht Süß auf dem riesen Mauspad aus


----------



## killer89 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wo ist da das Chaos? Ich will hier jetzt kein Foto von meinem Schreibtisch machen, falscher Thread und viel zu viel CHAOS!! 

MfG


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Man könnte für dich ja den Chaos Thread aufmachen


----------



## killer89 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich glaub nicht nur für mich "richtige" IT-ler neigen zum Messitum  aber mal ernsthaft, gibt ne Menge Leute, die einfach über das Chaos regieren (sog. Genies  )  bin nur grade am Renovieren bzw. meine Eltern und ich und mein Zimmer bekommt halt auch n Anstrich verpasst, daher alles irgendwohin geschaufelt...

Aber mal zurück zur Topic: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## computertod (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@bishop
ich glaub, denn gleichen Taschenrechner hab ich auch^^


----------



## SCUX (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nimbel schrieb:


> Man könnte für dich ja den Chaos Thread aufmachen


 also ich finde schon das die allermeisten Zockertische recht aufgeräumt sind  hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so vermutet


----------



## killer89 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Najoa, der Bereich zum Zocken ist auch aufgeräumt ^^ Maus und Tasta sind frei zugänglich und die Monitore werden auch nicht verdeckt  Maus und Tasta befinden sich ja auch auf einem extra-Brett zum Ausziehen 

MfG


----------



## RomeoJ (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nimbel schrieb:


> Caos ist das nicht gerade, da hat man schon schlimmeres hier im Forum gesehen. *Aber die Maus sieht Süß auf dem riesen Mauspad aus*



hehe..jepp..vorher war es eine g5, da ging es..aber beid er...nunja, dann habe ich viel Platz zum bewegen und justieren...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine G15  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Oh man, da braucht die Inudstrie ewig um blaue LEDs zu entwickeln ( am Anfang 10 Euro pro Stück!!) und dann werden die im Modding-wahn einfach gegen hässliche, grüne ausgetauscht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Oh man, da braucht die Inudstrie ewig um blaue LEDs zu entwickeln ( am Anfang 10 Euro pro Stück!!) und dann werden die im Modding-wahn einfach gegen hässliche, grüne ausgetauscht



Ich finde blau einfach nur hässlich. Hat jeder, die langeweile-Farbe schlecht hin. Die grünen sind nun schon über 2 Jahre alt, werde die mal gegen rote tauschen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor264 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab ne Logitech MX500 in Verbindung mit einer Cherry Evolution STREAM Corded. Funktioniert beides super; auch bei Spielen, obwohl viele meiner Zockerkollegen das nicht glauben wollen.


----------



## k-b (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Interessant! Aber trotzdem gehts hier um Bilder


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Roccat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ADS112 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe eine MSI GS-501 Maus und  ich kann nur sagen die ist richtig gut ist, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich kaum einer kennt. Und es ist auch eine Zockermaus, die auch nicht schlecht ausieht.

MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

In Gelb sieht die Roccat auch nicht schlecht aus. Kannste vllt mal ein Bild in grün machen? Möchte mal wissen, wie das aussieht. Habe immoment eine über 2 Jahre alte Razer Copperhead (und ja, sie funktioniert noch) und finde das Grün einfach geil. Thx


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier ist meine Maus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ändere öfters mal die Farben, um was neues auszuprobieren -> Abwechslung.


----------



## BeerIsGood (7. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Welch wunderschöne Eingabegeräte
Ich hab nur ne alte Tastatur, alte Maus und ein altes vergammeltes Mousepad von der Post mit Emoticons drauf Naja, wenn ich dann endlich meien eigenen PC hab dann wird sich das auch ändern.
Schaut euch einfach die Bilder an, die sagen alles.


----------



## Fransen (7. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Besten Dank an PCGH.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derLordselbst (7. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine absolute Lieblingstastatur ist die

*Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000*

Davon habe ich mitterweile 3 Exemplare, wenn man das mit Kaffee getaufte mitrechnet.^^
Zwar gibt es keine Makrotasten, keine Beleuchtung und verblassende Tastaturbeschriftungen, aber eine extrem angenehme Handhaltung für 10-Finger-Blindschreiber. 

Im Vergleich zur 

*Microsoft X6*

die ich testweise als Spiele-Keyboard eingesetzt habe, immer noch mein Favorit. (über die freut sich jetzt meine Freundin)

Als Maus bin ich von der *Logitech G5* auf die *Logitech G9* umgestiegen. Mit der ersteren war ich zufrieden, die G9 überzeugt mich aber mehr.

Mein Mauspad ist die* Sharkoon Gaming Mat 1337*. Dazu noch das *Mousebungee* und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## k-b (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Solche Buckeltastaturen hab ich auch mal eingesetzt.. aber das zurückstellen auf andere Tastaturen ist einfach dann wieder zu nervig - z.b. an der Uni oder auf Arbeit. Da hat die Wave den besseren Kompromiss. Da muss man sich nicht zurückgewöhnen


----------



## killer89 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich komm mit den Buckeltastas auch einfach nicht zurecht... man muss sich einfach zu sehr umgewöhnen, ich sehs ja bei der Arbeit immer, da bekomm ichs immer so schlecht hin Passwörter einzugeben, wenn ich an nem anderen PC sitze 

MfG


----------



## derLordselbst (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

"Buckeltastaturen" gehen schon, wenn man auf Arbeit die Hardware für alle Mitarbeiter selbst aussuchen darf.^^

Im Ernst: Auch in der Firma bin ich der Einzige mit ergonomischer Tastatur obwohl alle Neuen am Anfang ein Blindschreibtraining während der Arbeitszeit verordnet bekommen.

Da ich aber auch viel am Notebook schreibe, habe ich keine Umstellungsprobleme. Man wird auch flexibler, wenn man zwischen PC und Mac-Tastatur regelmäßig wechselt.

Nur beim Spielen fällt die Umstellung schwer, da findet man z. B. die F-Tasten nicht mehr...


----------



## SCUX (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

was Neues


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Call me God for that


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G11
Microsoft: SideWinder X8


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Call me God for that


Oh my *God 

*MfG


----------



## k-b (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die hatte ich auch mal  müsste 2001 oder 2002 gewesen sein ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die ist auch schon mindestens 10 Jahre alt, 5 Jahre war sie bei mir im Einsatz, jetzt klemmts hin und wieder mal bei ihr...
Wenn die SN mit der Bauzeit anfängt, dann ists in der 24. Woche 97 gefertigt worden 
Hat damals 130DM gekostet, im Angebot bei MM...


----------



## KCK (11. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So hier mal meins, G11 und MX620



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist halt nen bischen dreckig, naund xD


----------



## Mojo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein bissl dreckig xD Mega dreckig hätt ich mal gesagt. Icvh würde die Tasta einfach mal umkippen dann kommt schon der ganze grobe Dreck raus.


----------



## SCUX (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

bin grad am Aufräumen und hab mal ne Bestandsaufnahme gemacht 
jetzt wird noch der Rechner platt gemacht


----------



## NOOKYN (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine heiß geliebte Peripherie:

Logitech G15  (Die gute alte )

Roccat Kone (Einfach ein Traum)

Logitech Chillstream (Geiles Gamepad)

Saitek Cyborg X (Guter Joystick, geniales Design)


----------



## killer89 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Der Schreibtisch gefällt mir 

MfG


----------



## SCUX (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



killer89 schrieb:


> Der Schreibtisch gefällt mir
> 
> MfG


ja mir auch! schön space-mäßig 
und schön aufgeräumt 

ich frag mich allerdings wie das mit zocken ist?
wenn ich direkt vor dem Monitor mittig sitze, ist doch die Maus logischerweise etwas mehr rechts (oder links bei Linkshänder) und die Tastatur etwas mehr rechts (bzw links) 
ist dasnicht etwas krampfmäßig wenn die Zockerhand mittig ist??


oder wird die Tastatur beim zocken hoch auf die Platte gelegt??


----------



## NOOKYN (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kann ich machen wie ich will  Ich bin auch recht beweglich 

Ich schiebe meine Tasta meistens ein bisschen schräg, so kann ich am besten zocken und es geht wirklich gut. Am anfang als ich den Tisch neu hatte, musst ich mich erst dran gewöhnen, aber eig. ist es ganz witzig wenn die Maus erhöht liegt. Nach einer Zeit vergisst man das vollkommen, und kann den Arm rechts auflegen was sehr gemütlich ist 

Hier nochmal ein Bild von der Tastatur im Dunkeln


----------



## BamBuchi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Der Schreibtisch ist echt geil!

Ich hol mir jetzt zu Ostern auch einen, mit viel Platz


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ok, hier mal was ganz einfahes... ne 3-tasten Maus und ne multifunktionstastatur

N gamepad hab ich auch irgendwo noch rumliegen (Hama Black Force sieht genauso aus wie ps2 controller) habs aber nich gefunden


----------



## Brunsi93 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine 
neue Logitech Tastatur
und meine neue
Logitech G5
Gestern gekommen!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Brunsi


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raptor Gaming K1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


A4Tech X-710


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sind die WASD Tasten so auf der Tastatur oder haste neue Tasten eingesetzt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nimbel schrieb:


> Sind die WASD Tasten so auf der Tastatur oder haste neue Tasten eingesetzt



Mich würde es mal interessieren wozu eigentlich? Welcher Noob guckt schon beim zoggn auf die Tasta? Da haste bei CSS voll verschissen. (Nehme ich an das du CS zockst da die "B" taste andersfarbig ist).


----------



## Gadget2 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech Rumblepad  [FONT=&quot]™[/FONT] 2 Vibration Feedback Gamepad, Logitch G9
und meine Fujitsu Siemens Standarttastatur (noch)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/gadget2-albums-sonstiges-1063-picture12956-dsc00203.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/gadget2-albums-sonstiges-1063-picture12955-dsc00201.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/gadget2-albums-sonstiges-1063-picture12954-dsc00199.jpg


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Nimbel & Fr3@k

Im Lieferumfang der K1 sind diese fluoreszierenden austauschbaren Tasten dabei. Genauso wie Tastensperren, die beliebig montiert werden können.
Fr3@k hat recht, wer beim CSS zocken hinkucken würde, wäre ein Noob. Ich war ne zeitlang ziemlich gut, trotzdem ist es ab und zu schon mal passiert, dass ich an einer anderen Taste angekommen bin bzw. unabsichtlich die Windows-Taste getroffen habe... Folge bei einem Spiel bei dem es um _ms_ geht ----> ein Messerchen im Rücken. 
Was da nicht so gut zu sehen ist, ist die Höhe der Tasten... die sind nämlich ein wenig höher bzw. haben einen anderen Winkel. Also ne Art Orientierungshilfe für nen alten Mann. *g* Die "B" ist schon lange nicht mehr so wie auf dem Bild abgebildet. Ich spiele schon lange nicht mehr CSS.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Finde farblich markierte Tasten eh unsinnig. Wer guckt den bitte während des Zockens, ob er dir richtige Taste trifft? Sieht bestimmt lustig aus


----------



## killer89 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

gummierte Tasten halte ich hingegen für sinnvoll, damit man sie im Dunkeln immer trifft  ähnlich wie die Nippel auf den Tasten F und J

MfG


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*


Mal was zum frischmachen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (23. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

*Angeber*()

Wie macht sie sich so?!?


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sag ich nicht


----------



## BamBuchi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Klutten schrieb:


> Sag ich nicht




..... 




Findest du sie besser als die Kone? 

Gruß, BamBuchi


----------



## SCUX (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Klutten schrieb:


> Sag ich nicht


 na dann schreibs halt auf 
jeenau wii baidde KONE


----------



## Klutten (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mach ich  ...eins hab ich noch auf die Schnelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BamBuchi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Echt wunderschöne Maus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was das für eine Maus ist?
ist die wirklich Kabellos? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Mamba, die Klutten testen darf 

MfG


----------



## SCUX (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen was das für eine Maus ist?
> ist die wirklich Kabellos?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


die Razer Mamba *KLICK für Test* kann man mit und ohne Kabel verwenden.
_"Sollte der Maus im Betrieb der Saft ausgehen, wird die Mamba über das modulare __Kabel__ der Ladestation direkt an den PC angeschlossen - die Datenübertragung erfolgt dann über das Kabel."_

übrigens genau wie bei der Microsoft X8 Maus, nur wird das bei der fast nie erwähnt

Die Mamba scheint ein geiles Stück zu sein, doch ähnlich wie bei Frauen heißt geil = teuer


----------



## k-b (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Preis ist doch so ziemlich das unwichtigste bei einer neuen Anschaffung. Viel wichtiger ist, was sie nutzt und wie die Qualität ist.


----------



## SCUX (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Preis ist doch so ziemlich das unwichtigste bei einer neuen Anschaffung. Viel wichtiger ist, was sie nutzt und wie die Qualität ist.


Welche Qualität man für sich in Anspruch nimmt ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Preise müssen gezahlt werden, sofern man es haben will 
Aber Preis/Leistung muss stimmen, da hast du natürlich Recht. Ich zahle auch gerne etwas mehr wenn ich was anständiges dafür bekomme!
zB die Logitech Illuminated


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> die Razer Mamba *KLICK für Test* kann man mit und ohne Kabel verwenden.
> _"Sollte der Maus im Betrieb der Saft ausgehen, wird die Mamba über das modulare __Kabel__ der Ladestation direkt an den PC angeschlossen - die Datenübertragung erfolgt dann über das Kabel."_
> 
> übrigens genau wie bei der Microsoft X8 Maus, nur wird das bei der fast nie erwähnt
> ...



Die X8 würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen nachdem ich diese über hammer geile Mamba gesehen habe. Wenn ich das nächste mal zuviel Geld habe geht meine MX Revolution in Rente!
Einfach nur geil das die Maus!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sag nicht, dass du mit der Maus hier zockst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bevorzuge doch die rechts daneben zum Zocken  die andere is Office 
ach und dann nochmal meine G15 aus anderer (normaler) Perspektive:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

doch eig schon...
An meinem Schreibtisch ist es eine Qual eine kabelgebundene Maus zu nutzen! 
Ich habe auch schon mit meiner MX 1000 gezockt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Respekt  ich fand das nich so pralle... bleib da doch lieber bei der G5  auf Arbeit is die MX aber ne echte Wohltat (jaha, bin Azubi mit der dicksten Maus im Haus  nur Kollege hat die gleiche Maus )

MfG


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab mir vor paar Tagen die Lycosa und die Deathadder von Razer bestellt. Werde da mal demnächst n Foto von machen und reinstellen. ^^ :p


----------



## Uziflator (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Der Thread heist nicht ohne Grund "Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte" und nicht "Welches Eingabegerät habt ihr gekauft/bestellt Thread".
*Her mit den Bildern.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die G5 refresh und das Sharkoon-MP sind scheinbar sehr beliebt 

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



killer89 schrieb:


> Die G5 refresh und das Sharkoon-MP sind scheinbar sehr beliebt
> 
> MfG



Ja das MP habe ich jnur nicht mehr in verwendung sondern das Roccat Taito.


----------



## Lee (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

G15 

Die Refresh


----------



## k-b (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab grad meine G15 - die alte - in den Müll geworfen. Selten so eine schlechte Tastatur (vom schreiben her) gesehen. Aber auch selten so eine gute Tastatur gesehen (von den Features her).

In Wow hat sie mit den zeitgesteuerten Aliases mein Leben sehr verschönert. Und auch für einige schmunzel- und spielereien gesorgt. 

Das Display brauchte ich allerdings nie. Die wirkliche stärke ist imho nur der Treiber der es eben erlaubte manipulierte Tastatureingaben zu  machen.

Die Tasten sind absolut für n Arsch. Habe die nur ungefähr ein Jahr benutzt und danach stand sie jetzt für über nen Jahr rum. Als ich sie mal wieder benutzt habe ist mir aufgefallen wie schlecht sie eigentlich ist. Der Druckpunkt der Tasten total schwammig, die ersten Tasten haben schon ausgesetzt..
Also meine Wave, die ich jetzt eineinhalb Jahre habe ist dagegen ja fast noch neuwertig. Dazu muss man auch noch sagen, dass ich mit der Wave ständig und sehr viel geschrieben und programmiert habe. Mit der Wave hab ich noch die meiste Zeit gezockt, wurd also gar nicht so sehr beansprucht.

Insgesamt so ziemlich das erste Stück Logitech Hardware das mich ein wenig enttäuscht hat.


----------



## BamBuchi (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und wieso schmeist du die dann in den Müll.

War es das Wert. ?

In den anderen dingen hast du auch echt voll recht.


----------



## k-b (29. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Was soll ich mit ner Tastatur wo die 0 ß ? und die entf-taste nicht mehr gehen? ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein N64 Controller (ist schon über 10 Jahre alt und imernoch im Top zustand). Damit zocke ich immernoch gerne mit Freunden aufm Plasma Fernsehr. Zählt doch als Eingabegerät oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (1. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ja klar ist das ein Eingabegerät!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Back to the root^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Der Joystick ist ausgeschlagen  aber sonst, sieht gut aus, hab den noch in grün und grau 

MfG


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Man muss bedenken, wie alt der ist. Ich habe den auch noch in Blau (mit Rumple Pack) und noch 2 in Grau.


----------



## Ecle (9. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Deathadder aufm steelseries QcK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Lycosa und Copperhead


----------



## no_RIB (17. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 6000 und ja ich benutze sie auch zum zocken...Reclusa Gaming Keyboard und drei Controller.


----------



## chris@vs (18. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab auch die Wireless laser mouse 6000 und eine Sidewire x6 tastatur.
Die Maus muss aber bald ner anderen weichen...


----------



## Witcher (20. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal meine Maus eine Razer Lachesis Phantom white.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (20. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

oaaa...ihr mit euern zeigt her...sol das ein pipi vergleich sein oder wie 
wen ich auspacke geht ihr doch eh alle baden  aber ich mache es bewusst nicht 
bei pcs und autos gehts ja noch...aber bei eingabegeräte...


----------



## rocc (20. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech MX518(wie mein benutzername ) und die Notebooktastatur...


----------



## killer89 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die MX518 ist schon geil  aber G5 ftw ^^

BTW: Nächstes mal bitte die Bilder vor dem Hochladen drehen, Kopf lehnen ist doof 

MfG


----------



## rocc (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@killer89: hab ich auch recht schnell bemerkt.(dachte fällt niemandem auf )
kommen nochmal hier(ist übrigens nur ne schlappe 2mp kamera vom handy; nicht wundern):


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal ein Bild meiner G15 im Dunkeln. Ich hoffe es gefällt.
Ein österliches Bild meiner MX518 habe ich noch hinzu geoackt


----------



## Maggats (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hab mal ein wenig gebastelt, mx 510 CARBONara




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ist da ne folie???

wenn ja musste die aber flexibel sein, wenn die so um die rundungen gegangen ist...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Maggats

fett


----------



## Maggats (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



exa schrieb:


> ist da ne folie???
> 
> wenn ja musste die aber flexibel sein, wenn die so um die rundungen gegangen ist...



mitm fön geht das, im normal zustand ist die folie ziemlich starr





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Einfach nur: 

MfG


----------



## Meritus (28. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Schon fett, die G19, doch leider ist sie viel zu teuer...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

und die Mamba?! Aber einfach mal geil!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und dann nur n 24"  

Aber ernsthaft: sehen schon geil aus, beide Teile

MfG


----------



## Ordeal (29. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wie kann man nur freiwillig so viel Geld für Peripherie ausgeben??? 

aber stimmt, geil aussehen tuts


----------



## revil (29. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

naja wenn man genug geld hat dann is das bestimmt kein problem ^^

sieht aufjedenfall cool aus aber 2*4*" (verguckt xD sry^^) is echt wenig dafür ne g19, mamba, wakü... xD


----------



## NOOKYN (30. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist doch 24" meines Wissens nach oder nicht? Will mir demnächst auch meinen PC aufrüsten, und da wird die G19 und das Roccat Kave aufjedenfall dabei sein !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Ist doch 24" meines Wissens nach oder nicht? Will mir demnächst auch meinen PC aufrüsten, und da wird die G19 und das Roccat Kave aufjedenfall dabei sein !



Ja das ist ein 24"er, ein Blick aufs Sysprofil hätte gereicht


----------



## SCUX (30. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Meritus schrieb:


>


nett! *DU SAU *

ist das Headset ohne Kabel 
welches ist das...


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@SCUX es steht im Sysprofile oder schau einfach hier


----------



## Lee (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab da was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Taugt die was?
Die Rezensionen sind ja eher durchwachsen


----------



## Lee (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Naja die verarbeitung ist nicht die beste und mich wurmt auch, dass man keine Möglichkeit hat die Lautstärke zu verändern.

Allerdings kann man mit ihr halt bequem im XMB Navigieren oder auch damit ein Spielchen spielen (wer´s braucht^^). Hauptsächlich habe ich sie gekauft, da sie besser in der Hand liegt als der Controller und die Knöpfe nun einmal Filme tauglich angeordnet sind. Aber im Prinzip reicht auch der Controller...


----------



## Nucleus (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine schicke G15 refresh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocc (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, und nun nocheinmal alles vollständig:


----------



## Niza (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe eine Logitech RX 250
und eine Cherry tastatur
Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden damit.

Grüße :
Niza


----------



## killer89 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mach doch bitte Bilder, damit wir auch was davon haben , schließlich heißt der Fred "Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte"
Im Anhang nochmal mein Eingabegerät für die Sprache 

MfG


----------



## rancer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier jetzt auch mal meine


----------



## killer89 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

schickes Sepia-Bild ^^ aber bei dir sieht das Logitech-Logo genauso doof aus, wie bei mir  auch so abgenutzt 

MfG


----------



## rancer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wenn man bedenkt dass es mit einer 3 Megapixel handycam gemacht wurde 

Und das Logitech Logo geht schon nach ca einem Monat ab, heute ist bei mir (fast) gar nichts mehr zu sehen^^


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G11 (Tastatur)
Microsoft sidewinder (Maus)
Logitech Force 3D PRO (Joistik)
Microsoft sidewinder Force Feedback Weel (Lenkrad)

gerade keine cam zu hand


----------



## nulchking (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech Office Mouse/Tastatur 
alten Joysick PCCommander

(BIlder edietiere soblad ich meine Kamera in den Umzugskisten gefunden habe -.-)


----------



## Ahab (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

razer deathadder, razer goliathus speed alpha, logitech illuminated keyboard und der vollständigkeit halber speedlink medusa progamer. muss das projekt "foto shooting" mangels anständiger kamera ersma verschieben...


----------



## k-b (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

leute das ist ein bilderthread. Wenn ihr keine Bilder habt, dann lassts!


----------



## adler93 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meins (Tasta ist nur ausgeliehn^^). Ne gescheite Maus könnte ich mal gebrauchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyphermax (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal mein Geraffel.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein "Logitech Illuminated Keyboard" sowie meine G9


----------



## sNook (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine G15:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Voila meine Eingabegeräte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier neue Fotos meiner *G15 refresh*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logtitech G15 Refresh und MX 400 Laser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier nochmals meine MX518 auf nem besseren Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayxG (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G7 & G7 -refresh- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Jay


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Angeber! xD Hatte ich auch gerne *sabber*

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## [Jig$aW] (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier ist mein gutes Stück. Sieht in Wirklichkeit aber besser aus, Handykamera halt

http://saved.im/mtiwmty5bzjw/foto1205.jpg

Achja und meine Maus ist irgendeine steinalte Standard-Logitech. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich bald ne Neue, zB Roccat Kone oder DeathAdder...


----------



## _Snaker_ (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Mamba, heut gekauft
Leider hab ich z.zt nur ne alte 2MP Cam hier, die bei längerer Belichtung ziemlich rauscht wie man sehen kann


----------



## Klutten (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Viel Spaß damit. Die Maus ist wirklich der Knaller.


----------



## _Snaker_ (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hab ich schon bemerkt. Meine Roccat war auch schon bombe, aber diese Maus ist echt noch besser. 
Kaum vorzustellen aber einfach genial ohne Kabel. Möchte sie jetzt schon nie mehr hergeben


----------



## GoZoU (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sehr nice die Mamba 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## rocc (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier mein neues schmuckstück


----------



## Kamikatze84 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ne Cam hab ich grad net zur Hand

aber ich hab das Cherry Bundle ORCA
Würds nie wieder hergeben 

Statt 85 Euro für 14 Euro *hehe*


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also komm, das ist ein Bilderthread, also wenn dann auch mit Bild


----------



## SCUX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

es gab eine kleine Auswechslung,
die Kone musste nach 6 Monaten dahin zurück wo sie herkam, und so kam ich von der Katze zur Schlange^^

die Logitech Illuminated funzt wie Butter


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue Logitech Illuminated mit der ich meine G15 betrüge ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

G11 und G9 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaddyG2s (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



JayxG schrieb:


> Logitech G7 & G7 -refresh-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man die schwarz/blaue G7 kaufen ? *Hoff* 

Edit : ----> ist das die, oder ist das die silberne ?----> http://cgi.ebay.de/Logitech-Cordless-G7-Laser-Maus-Carbon-Look-G-7-2000dpi_W0QQitemZ200303487662QQcmdZViewItemQQptZM%C3%A4use_Tastaturen?hash=item2ea304aaae&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1308|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## rocc (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

da steht doch irgendwo auf der mitte der ebay-seite "originalfoto"! also sollte es die schwarz-blaue sein! Kannst ja auch den Verkäufer fragen.


----------



## k-b (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist das wirklich eine offizielle Version oder ist die selbstgemacht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich eine offizielle Version oder ist die selbstgemacht?



Von der G7 gibts die normale und die Carbon, ist schon richtig ^^


----------



## PaddyG2s (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist die G7 zum Gamen und Office bereich zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Ist die G7 zum Gamen und Office bereich zu empfehlen ?



Die G7 ist mit Abstand die beste Funkmaus wenn man eine brauch.  Leider wird sie (warum auch immer ) nicht mehr produziert und ist daher nicht billig. 

Gruß


----------



## k-b (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Mamba is ja wohl besser!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> Die Mamba is ja wohl besser!



Würde ich nicht sagen. Die Mamba protz ohne Ende, wer bitte brauch soviel DPI? Das ist wie der MP-Wettbewerb bei Kameras. 

Außerdem ist die Mamba viel zu teuer für eine Maus.


----------



## rocc (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

omg, dieser fred endet wohl nie


----------



## PaddyG2s (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bevor ich meine Frage stelle, möchte ich noch meine Eingabegeräte zeigen  :
Eine Razer Lycosa 
Eine Logitech MX518 " Asus Edition"
Mauspad ist ein Razer eXactMat X 

Ist die G7 eine gute wahl ? Ist sie gut zum Gamen ?
Möchte keinen sch*** kaufen darum frage ich nochmal


----------



## buzty (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hast du dir die maus umgemodded oder war die bei nem R.o.G.-notebook so dabei? schaut gut aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Bevor ich meine Frage stelle, möchte ich noch meine Eingabegeräte zeigen  :
> Eine Razer Lycosa
> Eine Logitech MX518 " Asus Edition"
> Mauspad ist ein Razer eXactMat X
> ...



Du hast die MX518. Dann kannst du dir die Frage eig schon selbst beantworten, die G7 müsste genauso in der Hand liegen, hat mehr DPI wie die MX und ist halt Kabellos. 

Gruß


----------



## PaddyG2s (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ne die maus war bei meinem laptop schon dabei. Ok dann werde ich die g7 bestellen. Danke fuer die beratung!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neben meinen üblichen Eingabegeräten habe ich noch was schönes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dazu geselt sich noch ein Microsoft SiedWinder Force Feedback Wheel


----------



## killer89 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

den hab ich auch noch  Top-Teil  hab ich mir damals für 199DM gekauft!!! Als kleiner Schüler ein finanzieller Totalschaden, aber hat sich gelohnt 

MfG


----------



## El-Hanfo (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier sind meine 3 geliebten Eingabegeräte: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Cyborg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Meine Cyborg


 ALTER, falscher *Planet*, oder wie 

cooles Bild


----------



## Tecqu (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Tarantula und eine Deathadder.


----------



## SCUX (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

son bissl kann ich mitmachen bei der *Leuchtparty* 
Mamba&Illuminated


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Da mache ich mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## ph1driver (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Da hab ich auch noch ein paar nette



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumble_GLL (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hatte bis vor einigen Tagen noch eine GeneralKeys Tastatur. 
Dann habe ich meine neue G15 Refresh bekommen. 
War wie Weihnachten. 
Und meine (Gamer)Maus ist eine Razer Copperhead Anarchy Red 
die mir auch schon seit längerer Zeit sehr gute Dienste leistet. 
Aber schaut doch am besten selbst.
Und mein Mauspad ist eines von mir erstellten über Pimp my Pad (kennen wahrscheinlich einige von euch).

___________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ja die G15 Refresh ist nicht schlecht, hatte ich bis vor einer Woche auch noch.

Finde aber den Druckpunt und das Tastengeräusch der Cyborg besser, und die Tasten sind nicht ganz so klapprig wie bei der G15.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

G5 4 ever !


----------



## ph1driver (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal mein Mäuschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe an dem Gaming-PC:
Saitek Cyborg Maus und Tastatur (beides einfach geil)
Razer Arctosa
und die Roccat Kone...so dumm sie auch sein mag - ich find sie toll xD

an dem Internet-Pc hängt eine 
NZXT Avatar, eine Sharkoon FireGlider und die Logitech G11


----------



## sNook (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

*hust* *Zeigt* her, eure Eingabegeräte *hust*


----------



## ph1driver (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist kein Laber, sondern ein Bilder-Thread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Handyqual



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

fette Tasta und Maus aber keine ordentliche Cam  

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## ph1driver (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@light-clocker 
Schick schick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie sehen meine Bilder alle Schei.. aus wenn ich sie auf 800x600 verkleinere

Hat da jemand Tipps?


----------



## k-b (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Vielleicht mal die ganze Tastatur fotografieren


----------



## ph1driver (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Schitteschön.
Hab leider kein Stativ, dashalb etwas unscharf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tecqu (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Einmal Maus und Tastatur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Tecqu 
Ich sehe schwarz für dich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Unterbelichtung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist das nen 17" ? 

Hier mal meine Austattung, die Logitech Maus ist allerdings nur zum übergang da, bis Geld für ne G5 übrig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Moin Moin

hier sind meine beiden Schätzchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flix.w7 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hallo, 
hab ne G15 Refresh und die MX 518

@CRAZYMANN hast du dein Mauspad auch vom PCGH CeBIT Stand dieses Jahr?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ne leider net habe ich aus einer Premium edtion von PCGH. In welcher weiß ich aber net mehr


----------



## rocc (3. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@da_frank:  ja, scheint einer zu sein...
aber ich darf mich net beschweren. spielen am 15,4" display(spiegelt - find ich viel besser) und gelegentliches einschalten meines auf dem boden liegendem alten pcs(mainboard auf holz!) an 17"(matt).


----------



## SCUX (3. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer Versuch nach dem Umtausch (defekter Akku)


----------



## sniggerz (7. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Maus : Razer Pro Solution (echte Mäuse sind eben weiß  )
Tastatur : SpeedLink Illuminated Keyboard (Aboprämie für PCGH  )
Mousepad : Razer Mantis SpeedPad (einfach riesig ... lowsense  )

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1202/dsc04751dwp.jpg
sry habs mit meinem handy fotografiert und sieht dementsprechend bescheiden aus ^^


----------



## blu3gr33n (8. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

*Maus:* leider die winzige vom Notebook -eine "MouseMan Traveler" von Logitech (vorher eine Tevion *Gamer* Maus, bis sie sich vom Tisch gestürzt hat  )

*Tasta:* Saitek Eclipse II ...super Teil ! Bin seit knapp 1 Jahr voll zufrieden damit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(PS: Bin auf Maus-Suche ...wer mir ollen MMORPG'ler eine Maus aus diesem Thread ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/64794-gaming-maus-tastatur.html <--- empfehlen könnte oder Langzeiterfahrungen mit meiner Auswahl hat kann mir gerne bei der Entscheidung helfen  )


----------



## Xetic (9. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Leider SEHR schlechte Qualität 

Maus: Roccat Kone
Tastatur: Razer Lycosa


----------



## Da_Frank (9. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



blu3gr33n schrieb:


> *Maus:* leider die winzige vom Notebook -eine "MouseMan Traveler" von Logitech (vorher eine Tevion *Gamer* Maus, bis sie sich vom Tisch gestürzt hat  )
> 
> *Tasta:* Saitek Eclipse II ...super Teil ! Bin seit knapp 1 Jahr voll zufrieden damit.
> 
> ...



den übelsten Rechner aber keine richtige Ausstattung....


----------



## blu3gr33n (9. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Danke...danke... Mist! Jetz sieht man mein kleines Projekt schon...hmmpf! (Ändere mal das Zitat bitte bitte bitte!)   

Zur Maus:Ich bin ja noch am suchen...und die Tasta is spitze..SO!


----------



## SCUX (11. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (13. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

das logitech g15-g9 gespann (auf ner razer matte fühlt sich das mäuschen wie zuhause...):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech Wave Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## exa (14. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wie heißt die maus einzeln??? oder gibts das nur im bundle


----------



## mr_sleeve (14. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab mal für dich auf logitech.de geschaut, da ich eh mit der mx revolution liebäugle, hab aber nichts bei einzelnen Mäusen gefunden


----------



## exa (14. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

thx, das is ja schade...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist die Logitech MX 1100 

Sehr geile Maus muss ich sagen.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Witcher (15. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Lachesis und Razer Lycosa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedi (16. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Mamba und Revoltec LightBoard XL 2

Bild folgt...


----------



## Pommes (16. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G11, Microsoft Sidewinder, Razor Galiatus


----------



## mr_sleeve (16. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*


der geilste Controller dens gibt  (nur en bissel Leicht wenn man den mit der richtigen XBOX Version vergleicht )


----------



## Pommes (16. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kabel nervt schon a bisschen. Wenn ich mal wieder zocke, dann kommt der Wireless


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ja und bei dem Wireless nervt mich die Batteriebox... Die ist ja mal so dämlich angebracht...


----------



## Puffer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, dann will ich auch mal 

Logitech Wave
Logitech MX518 @ Mousebungee
2x X-Box 360 Pad
Hama Slim Tastatur
Logitech MX510
Belkin n52te
@ Laptop: Logitech V400 Laser
@ Büro: Logitech Wave & Logitech MX Revolution

Und noch ein Logitech MOMO Racing Force Feedback Wheel, von dem ich aber gerade kein Foto habe.


----------



## superman1989 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puffer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Supermann

Ist das Pad empfehlenswert?
Mein RatpadzGS ist schon ziemlich abgenutzt und bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Pad.


----------



## Hai0815 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Puffer

also ich hab zwei davon...
1x mit ner logitech g9 und 1x mit ner razer diamondback

ich finds richtig gut...


----------



## killer89 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann will ich mal meine neue G500 hier vorstellen, gestern eingetroffen, ich würd sagen, bin hier der erste, der sie hier zeigt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## superman1989 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ja ist sehr gut das taito

aber ein razer exactMat is better...


----------



## Sturmi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

LogitechG19

Logitech G9 + Razer Goliathus Speed

Madcatz 360 MicroCon

Saitek Cyborg Evo Force

p.s. Bilder sind Platzhalter bis ich daheim richtige Fotos gemacht hab ( sitz grad im Büro )


----------



## drachenorden (24. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Keine besondere Gamer-Hardware, aber paßt dafür zum Rest des Systems 

Tastatur: Enermax Aurora Premium
Maus: Logitech G9

Gruß.


----------



## SCUX (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

nach Revolution, Kone und Mamba bin ich endlich "zu Hause" angekommen, und kann mich wie beim Keyboard endlich an was wunderbares erfreuen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> der geilste Controller dens gibt  (nur en bissel Leicht wenn man den mit der richtigen XBOX Version vergleicht )



Naja, also von der Handhabung her ist der Playstation2/3-Controller immernoch ungeschlagen.


----------



## killer89 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



SCUX schrieb:


> nach Revolution, Kone und Mamba bin ich endlich "zu Hause" angekommen, und kann mich wie beim Keyboard endlich an was wunderbares erfreuen


Dafür bekommt man bei deinem zweiten Bild Augenkrebs  außerdem heißts etwas wunderbare*m *

Is aber schon geil die Maus 

MfG


----------



## SCUX (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



killer89 schrieb:


> Dafür bekommt man bei deinem zweiten Bild Augenkrebs
> MfG


jo, sind sehr schlecht...aber die Cam ist durch zwei (bzw vier) Kinderhände gewandert....das die überhaupt noch ein Bild macht ist ein Wunder...



> außerdem heißts etwas wunderbare*m *


das war doch mal was  



> Is aber schon geil die Maus


bis jetzt ja! erste Zockerstunde ist beendet und wird mit sehr angenehm bewertet


----------



## DaxTrose (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superman1989 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

das bild vom rechner in der g19...

ist der rechner so weit entfernt von dir ^^


----------



## sNook (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist auf dem Display


----------



## Hai0815 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ach menno dax, jetzt haste mir doch flausen in den kopf gesetzt 
ich glaub ich muss meine microsoft-tastatur abstöpseln und mich auf den weg zu meim pc-dealer machen ^^


----------



## nameless701 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

die G19 ist der Hammer


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

HI!

habe einiges...


Logitech G15 (durch G19 ersetzt, geht an 'nen Kumpel)
Logitech G19
Logitech MX1100 Laser Maus
Trustmaster Flight Hotas X
und 'nen ziemlich alten Logitech Trackball
Canon Scanner Lide200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

na gut - die G19 isses dann doch noch nicht geworden - iss ja irre was die dafür verlangen....

dafür ne G15 die auch sehr schön mit meiner G9 harmoniert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmi (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jetzt auch richtige Bilder von mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

 
Das G25 willste nicht zufällig verkaufen? 

MfG


----------



## Germerican (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hey guys....

Hier mal meine Zusammenstellung. Obwohl ich meine Razer Lycosa demnaechst mit 'ner Logitech G19 eintauschen werde. Ist doch einfach 'ne bessere Tastatur. (Die Lycosa macht ihre Arbeit sensationell, mir fehlen nur die extra Tasten bei ihr...bin neben Games sehr multimedia bezogen)
Sorry fuer die schlechte Fotoqualitaet. Meine Camera ist leider keine Spiegel-Reflex. 
However, mir gefallen die bisher gezeigten Assembles sehr gut. Dieser Thread hat was.

LG aus den Staaten

(Razer Mamba, Razer Lycosa, Razer Destructor, Razer Megalodon, LG Flatron W2453V)


----------



## k-b (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Was ist das für n Gerät links vno der Tastatur? N Umschalter für Headset/Lautsprecher?
Wenn ja, wie heißt das genau?


----------



## Bullveyr (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

die Box gehört zum Megalodon


----------



## SCUX (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*


nice place germerican!

schön aufgeräumt und stylisch abgestimmt!


----------



## Germerican (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier in den USA gibt's nichts anderes zu kaufen. LOOOOL 
Kleiner Scherz. Wollte es ein wenig abgestimmt haben, mir gefaellt das Design (+ Qualitaet) von Razer, deshalb dieser "anscheinende" Fanatismus. 
Leider bekommt man hier keine BeQuiet, Roccat oder diverse andere SEHR gute Produkte auf dem Markt. Somit ist man schon etwas eingeschraengt. Und extra einschiffen lassen bringt nichts, Kosten sind zu hoch. Dann eher beim Besuch in D mitgehen lassen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal was von mir.


----------



## Hai0815 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ich konnte nicht umhin - also musste ich doch noch die G19 holen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Hai0815 schrieb:


> ich konnte nicht umhin - also musste ich doch noch die G19 holen...


Jaaa, das kenn' ich: sobald das Ding im Laden war und meine Brieftasche (unter Anwendung von Gewalt...) überzeugt war, passierte mir das Gleiche....

Das Ding hat nur einen Fehler: es korrigiert Rcehtsschreibfehler *nicht* automatisch; mitdenkende Tasten wären sooo schooooön......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## GoZoU (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Echt riesig das CS-X Battle Pad DP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



*Demnächst hier im Forum im Extreme-Review:*- Razer Orochi (Bluetooth Gamer-Maus für unterwegs)
- Razer Kabuto (Das Pad für unterwegs)
- Razer Megasoma (Die neue High-End-Waffe?)
- Razer Goliathus Control (altes & bewährtes Pad)
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Da ist wohl wieder einer gesponsort worden.


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

WTF
- Razer Orochi (Bluetooth Gamer-Maus für unterwegs) -Scythe Orochi!?
- Razer Kabuto (Das Pad für unterwegs)                   - Scythe Kabuto!?
*ZUFALL* - oder?


----------



## Bullveyr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Was zur Hölle ist das denn? Win98 - Gaming Tasta?  

Ich frage mich immerwieder, was es bringen soll die WASD farblich hervorzuheben. Es kann mir keiner Erzählen wenn er zockt das er nach den tasten sucht


----------



## Bullveyr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist ne Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Linear Force (FKBN87ML/EB) (140€ Import aus den USA ).

Ich lande manchmal beim zocken eine Taste zu weit rechts wenn ich die Hand vom Keyboard genommen habe, darum hab ich mir die WASD Tasten dazu bestellt (kosten fast nichts), die sehe ich aus dem Augenwinkel. 
Der rote Esc Key war sowieso gratis bei (ein Keyboard Roof auch).

Hatte vorher eine SteelSeries 7G, welche die gleiche linearen Cherry MX-Switches hat, ich brauch/will aber was kompakteres.

PS: tippen kann ich sowieso nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

und warum kostet das Ding jetzt soviel? Ich mein, es sieht Billig aus, ist unergonisch, ein Unbekannter Hersteller, du wurdest voll übers Ohr gehauen würde ich meinen  

Das Flightboard Dingsta hat auch andersfarbige WASD Tasten, und kostet 30-40€ und ist mich sicherheit besser


----------



## Bullveyr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Cherry MX-Switches haben ihren Preis (und sind imho eben wesentlich besser als das übliche Rubber-Dome Gedöns), erst recht wenn sie auf ne Metallplatte montiert sind und N-key rollover bietet.

Filco/Diatec ist ein japanische Hersteller, der seine Qualität bewiesen hat, die Tastaturen gabs vorher nur in Japan, da hat man sie für noch mehr Geld importiert.

Sieht in Natura alles andere als billig aus, ist eben kein billig Blingbling. 
Der übliche fancy Gaming-Keyboard Schrott kann mir gestohlen bleiben. 

Wieso unergonomisch, ist ne hundsnormale Form bzw. Standard-Layout (nur eben US)?


----------



## rocc (2. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

 und der Nummernblock fehlt *duck*


----------



## 2084 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich find Bullveyrs Tastatur super, bin selbst von der klapprigen G15 auf die SteelSeries 7G umgestiegen, weil ich das "Cyberplastikdesign" nichtmehr sehen konnte


----------



## wolfo36 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so mal meine eingabegeräte, heute erst gekommen


----------



## rocc (4. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

was ist das für eine maus wolfo36?


----------



## wolfo36 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

revoltec fightmouse pro


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jungs und Mädels,

ihr sollt eure Eingabegeräte fotgrafieren und hier vorstellen und nicht einfach n Hersteller-Foto verlinken und/oder schreiben, was ihr habt! 

MfG


----------



## JC88 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also ich hab ne Raptor Gaming M3 mit der ich eig sehr zufrieden bin, müssten nur langsam mal neue gleitpads drunter...schieb das ding nun seit 2 jahren übers pad
zudem habe ich seit "neustem" die logitech illuminated die einfach extrem stylisch is^^und außerdem noch n schönen druckpunkt hat. super teil!


----------



## ph1driver (5. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nach G15 Refresh und Saitek Cyborg jetzt mal ne Sidewinder X6.

Von den dreien bis jetzt um längen die beste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havenger (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hab seit ein paar tagen das wireless entertainment desktop 8000 set von ms ...

handycam is leider müll drum sind bilder leider nicht die besten  ...


----------



## alistro (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine Lieblinge


----------



## superman1989 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ alistro da fehlt noch die apuri 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine G11 (better as G19 <i have it for 2 weeks and its SCHROTT> ) und meine Roccat sachen und das 3d Vision Kit

und

yo kann mir mal einer nen Link zu schnell öffnenden Bild skalierungs Programmen senden oder schreiben... danke!
cs3 brauch zu lange...


----------



## Coffy (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal mein zeugs


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So dann leg ich mal los.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier.jpg (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Fuer mich gibt es nur eine Tastatur, da die neuen billig Dinger nicht stabiel genug sind und einen miserablen Anschlag haben, ja ich meine die G Serie,
habe ich vernuenftige IBM Qualitaet gewaehlt.
da kommt seit 1985 keine Tastatur ran!!!

Darf ich praesentieren das Model M :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwer Stabiel Praezise, ist die perfekte Beschreibung
2 kg Gewicht verhindern das wegrutschen beim Schreiben. 

sie ist zu zwei Dingen zu gebrauchen: Leute zu erschlagen und zum Schreiben, und beide Aufgaben erfuellt sie zu mehr als 100%!
die Praezision ist einfach nur traumhaft, unbeschreibbar, daher lasse ich das hier, aber da kann man noch mal googlen.

hier noch mal eine gesammt Ansicht: 

hier wurde das Bild von einem Mod rausgenommen, das finde ich auch ok bitte seht unten

man achte auf das layout 
prost,
Bier.jpg


----------



## k-b (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nice. Aber IBM macht auch neue Tastaturen


----------



## rocc (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

 sag mir nicht du kannst auf dem Ding mit 10-Finger-Technik schreiben...


----------



## Tuneup (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine Tastatur und Maus...
Schlicht und einfach 

Was mir grade auffällt, der Staub auf dem Bildschiurm, bzw. auf dem Fuß fällt so in echt gar nicht auf, bin ehrlich gesagt erschrocken 
Werde da mal putzen müssen 
Die Haare kommen von meiner Katze^^

Und den Kabelsalat im Hintergrund einfach ignorieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier.jpg (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

doch sogar besser als mit qwerty ist wesentlich angenehmer.
prost,
Bier.jpg


----------



## k-b (8. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Welches Layout ist das denn? Ist das eines, von diesen optimierten Layouts?


----------



## kuki122 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine

Logitech Standart Media Keyboard (mod  )
und eine Razer Diamondback 3G


----------



## Coffy (8. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So nachtrag....


----------



## Gutewicht (26. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab mal ein bisschen mit der Tiefenschärfe gespielt, hoffe es gefällt euch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

das hab ich auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (26. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Gutewicht
Schon ok das Bild mach mal das Foto noch flacher sieht besser und gigantischer aus.


----------



## ph1driver (26. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich will auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Joa sieht gut aus.


----------



## ph1driver (28. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

weiter gehts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superman1989 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, habe mich heute mal überwunden, und mir eine Kabellose Logitech LX8 Laser geholt.

Bin Positiv überrascht.

Beim Blöd Markt wollten die für die kleinere LX6 schon 29.95 haben.

Also ab nach Staples und die LX8 für 24.95 geholt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann zeig ich doch auch mal mein Spielzeug.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Grüß dich. Na dann hol ich das doch mal nach. Musste leider die Beleuchtung auf 4 drosseln. Aber man sieht doch ganz gut das die Tastatur was besonderes ist.


Edit von <dot>: Das ist ne Déck. Amerikanischer Hersteller.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Etwas teuerer. Gibt nur einen Händler für die Tastaturen in Deutschland. Die grüne in DE Layout hat mich mit Versand 175 Euro gekostet. Die Rückseite ist auch etwas anders als bei anderen Tastaturen. Gibt aber andere Beleuchtungsvarianten. Die rote kostet zum Beispiel 99 Euro. Die Tastatur mit der orangenen Beleuchtung kostet dann doch 133 Euro. Blau und grün gibt es wohl im Moment nicht im DE Layout.


----------



## Bullveyr (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Trackball Touchpad Funk Tastaturen

gibt aber blos rot und orange mit dt. Layout

fals du mit einem US-Layout leben kannst gibt es grün und blau als US-Import hier


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So das sind meine


----------



## Fransen (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Roccat Kone.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## superman1989 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ Fransen hätts mal die kone zuerst sauber machen können!-spass 
 -ich empfehle ein Pinsel so kriegst alles raus aus den Rillen!


so die letzten bilder von meiner kone... inklusive staubt und Schmutz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn ich muss abschied nehmen von der kone ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Bilder entstanden noch in einer zeit wo noch alles funtze...

schönere Bilder von tolleren Mäusen  kommen noch!


----------



## netheral (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier auch mal meine Komposition an Eingabegeräten. Bzw, zumindest an der Maus, ein Eindruck, wie eine gut genutzte Nagernachahmung nach einigen Jahren so aussehen kann. 

Vorweg: Die MX-518 ist _nicht_ schmutzig. Deren Material ist nach all den Jahren so beschaffen, wie man es auf den Bildern sieht, da ich die Maus 1 - 2 x von groben Verschmutzungen mit Alkohol reinigen musste. Demnach ist das Plastik leicht angelaufen.
Btw: Diese Maus ist mir sicher schon 5x aus versehen heruntergefallen und beim umräumen in ein anderes Stockwerk ist sie mir eine ganze Treppe aus massivem Stein heruntergepoltert. Sie lebt noch. 

Die Revoltec Fightboard Tasta sieht jedoch nach einem halben Jahr bereits so spackig aus. Die Tasta ist auch nur was, wenn man es günstig haben möchte. Sie hat vor allem den Nachteil, dass die Makrotasten leicht zum Vergessen sind und die Matrizen sehr schnell blockieren. 

Naja, Bilderfred, also hier Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte das Logitech-Logo. 
Nach über 5 Jahren darf das aber so aussehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Beschädigung oben in der Mitte, da ist das Material auch leicht angelaufen. Anders wollte die Cola nicht runter. 
Mausfüße wären wohl da auch nicht mehr, hätte ich nicht bis vor 3 oder 4 Monaten nur mit Hyperglides gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider mit Blitz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G15 und Steelseries Xai auf Steelseries QcK Mini. Werde mal die Kone bestellen und tetsen, welche besser ist

_Bilder sind ja schon bekannt..._


----------



## killer89 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Trotzdem nochmal posten!

im Anhang mein G25

MfG


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ok wie du willst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich setzt dann auch mal meine ganze Sammlung rein.


----------



## Blue_Gun (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist ja mal eine  *g  r  o  ß  e*  Sammlung


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Na halt alle mal gekauft und ne zeitlang mit gespielt. Die Fatal1ty Maus war eher ein spontankauf. 20 Euro auf dem Trödelmarkt. Komplett neu und Originalverpackt. Halt für die Sammlung. 

Die meiste Zeit hab ich eigentlich mit meiner IME 3.0 gespielt. Jetzt halt die Xai.

Da fehlen aber noch ein paar die ich verschenkt habe.


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Was für 2 Logitech Mäuse sind da oben 1. und 2. von rechts?

Die alte MX518? Und was noch?


----------



## killer89 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

G5 non-Refresh ^^
anhängend noch mein Arbeitsmaterial 

MfG


----------



## netheral (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Richtig, die MX518 hat diese "Dpi-Anzeige" links nicht.  Wobei: Die MX518 fehlt definitiv in deiner Sammlung.  Die war in meinen Augen ein Meilenstein damals.


----------



## ph1driver (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich liebe meine Powershot A590 IS. Wozu ne DSLR.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Ahab schrieb:


> Sorry, istn bisschen groß geworden...



Dann mach es doch kleiner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@netheral: Wieso war die MX518 damals ein Meilenstein das ist sie immernoch!

Hier mal meine ein absoluter P/L Sieger!


----------



## Ahab (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, jetzt nochmal. Ein bisschen kleiner...


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Was für 2 Logitech Mäuse sind da oben 1. und 2. von rechts?
> 
> Die alte MX518? Und was noch?



Ist die alte G5 mit nur einer Daumentaste. Das andere ist ne G7 die ich damals mal über Amazon neu gekauft habe.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine G500 (die einzigste Maus die es Wert ist meine MX518 in Rente zu schicken!) 

Ein geiles Stück Hardware 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein richtiger Glückstreffer, würde ich mal sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider wars das wohl erstmal mit Bildern von mir. Cam ist kaputt, erkennt alle Akkus als leer.


----------



## killer89 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Gibts hier auch noch Bilder? Oder ist das hier schon ein Diskussionsfred?

*Nochmal zur Info: DAS IST EIN BILDERTHREAD!* Schreibt euch doch PNs/ICQ/whatever

anhängend nochmal meine Eingabegeräte für Film und Spiel 

MfG


----------



## netheral (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Irgendwie sinnbefreit, ein Bilderthread in den man keine Comments posten darf zu den Bildern.
Ob sie sinnvoll sein mögen oder nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, sogar 2 Bilder, wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## Krulli (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal mein Logitech Gespann mit nem kleinen app

LG Krulli


----------



## superman1989 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

HUAH ! meine G9 ist da ! boh, ist die geil ! 

-hatte erst ne kone die war einfach nur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

G9 is nich mein Ding die Form die Tasten 

Spricht mich nicht an aber wenns dir gefällt! 

@Krulli
MX 518 an die Macht! 


(An Killer89 klar ich hab gerade neue Bilder gemacht! )


----------



## Prinzpaddy (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine neue MX 518 
sry für die schlechte bildquali
is halt nur handy 
demnächst folgen noch neue mit na cam


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mich wundert immer wieder dass so viele ne MX haben (Viva La MX518)


----------



## ph1driver (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Es ist halt P/L mäßig die beste. Würde mir ja auch gerne eine holen, aber ich kann dieses Ostereier Design nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Von Logitech oder von der Mx518 speziell (könntest du ja umlacken! )


----------



## Prinzpaddy (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wieso?
ist günstig 
bestes P/L Verhältnis
und ich finde vollkommen ausreichent


----------



## Neander (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Einmal ne schon sehr gebraucht aussehende G15 mit defekten Display und eine noch nicht ganz so alte G9.


----------



## superman1989 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

lol, was hab ich den jatzt da ^^

ein paar Bilder einer tollen Maus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geile Verarbeitung! gut gemacht logi ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Bilder im anhang...


----------



## Deon (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Tastatur: Fujitsu Siemens KB SLIM MF
Maus: Trust GM-4200 Gamer Mouse optical

Nicht so das wahre^^


----------



## Nucleus (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Gerade bin ich beim Stöbern durch meine Festplatte auf ein paar Bilder meiner alten G11 gestolpert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So sieht meine auch aus!
Schönes Teil!


----------



## Nucleus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich finde die *G15 refresh* allerdings viel schöner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, ich hab mir als Schüler erstmal eine MX518 und ein Razer Goliathus Control geleistet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

MX518 ftw


----------



## Eifelsniper (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jo dann mal hier meine Roccat Kova und Arvo


----------



## rocc (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

wie tippt sich so mit der arvo? bin irgendwie kaufinteressiert.


----------



## neuer101 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und der Geburtstag hat sich gelohnt ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist hier ein Bilderthread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michel1982 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

*Logitech G11*


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## jenzy (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



neuer101 schrieb:


> Und der Geburtstag hat sich gelohnt ...



wie heißt diese Tastatur ???


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



jenzy schrieb:


> wie heißt diese Tastatur ???




Das ist die Saitek Cyborg Tastatur.

Danke Admin für 2 mal Post löschen.


----------



## Siffer81 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine neue Razer Imperator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benderx (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Steelseries 7G
Raptor K1 mit Klick


----------



## Richie688 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier mal meine Lieblinge:

und ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt .... die kone hat sich gegen die xai, g500, g5 refresh, imperator, deathadder, kinzu und mx518 behauptet. sie ist in meinen augen immer noch der beste kompromiss für mich ^^

aber ner mischung aus kone, mx518 und g500 wäre ich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Richie688 schrieb:


> und ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt .... die kone hat sich gegen die xai, g500, g5 refresh, imperator, deathadder, kinzu und mx518 behauptet. sie ist in meinen augen immer noch der beste kompromiss für mich ^^


Ist ja ok wenn die Kone für dich gut ist. Technisch ist die der Xai und der G500 trotz allem hoffnungslos unterlegen. Mir persönlich ist die Kone von der Qualität her zu schlecht und zu klobig. Beleuchteter Ziegelstein halt.

Edit: Ne K1 hab ich auch noch. Nur ohne Klick. Dazu neues Mauspad und neues Headset.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*weitere Bilder:* *Razer Naga*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

weitere Bilder: **Steelseries Xai*


----------



## Ciddy (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier mal meine Eingabegeräte:
Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Roccat Kone Max Gaming Mouse auf einem Roccat Taito + Mousebungee (Roccat Apuri)
außerdem sieht man noch mein Wacom Bamboo Grafiktablet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann noch ein extra Shot vom Illuminated:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Kone:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Xbox 360 Wireless Controller der aber immer beim Fernseher liegt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## an.ONE (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Huhu.

Hier mal meine Eingabegeräte:

Tastaturen:

- Microsoft Wireless Desktop 3000 v2.0
- Navigator OfficeXP (ausgemustert)
- Rolltastatur von Unbekannt für die Küche

Mäuse:

- Logitech MX518 Refresh (zur Unterstützung für mein Grafiktablett)
- Microsoft Habu (nicht mehr im Gebrauch)
- Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 (Office)
- Trust Optical Wireless Mini 15315-02 (Uni)
- Microsoft Laser Mouse 6000 (nur noch iPod-Dock)

Dazu gesellen sich noch 4 Logitech Rumblepad 2 Wireless (fürs gelegentliche WarmUp-Zocken am LCD)

- MediaCenter Fernbedienung zum verwalten des Heimkinos.

Grüße!


----------



## Bang0o (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fehlt nurnoch n schönes mauspad. habt ihr da empfehlungen?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein Stativ und ein neues Objektiv für die Spiegelreflex  Das Ergebnis sieht so aus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das bild hat trotz ISO 100 extremes Rauschen, ich hätte ein bisschen mehr beleuchtet ^^


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wär ja alles kein Problem, nur das meine Zimmerbeleuchtung um 23 Uhr zwar hell macht aber irgendwie trotzdem *zensiert* aussieht  Ich mach morgen Mittag eh noch mehrere, miene Tastatur muss hier ja auch einen Platz finden


----------



## bundymania (26. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ozone Smog Gaming Mouse


----------



## Klartext (3. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine G15 <3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Orange ???
Mehr Fotos bitte!


----------



## Klartext (3. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

 hier nochmal mit meiner G5 und so meinem Chaos Tisch 

Sorry für die miese Quali, aber mehr gibt mein Handy nicht her >.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superman1989 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ist es Handmade ?^^

schön !!


----------



## Klartext (3. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sicher, was den sonst ?


----------



## troppa (3. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hi, mal ein paar meiner Schätze:

- Microsoft Serial Mouse 2.0 (Hatte mehrere)
- Logitech M869 (Fujitsu Siemens Branding) (Hatte mehrere auch mit Logitech, Targa oder Nixdorf Branding)
- Microsoft Optical Blue (Die Optical Explorer hab ich verschenkt)
- Logitech Mx510
- Logitech Mx518
- Logitech G500

- Cherry G83 (6000/6105) (Hatte auch noch eine mit DIN und noch ne Schwarze, die ich beim LED-Umbau gehimmelt habe )


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

MX 510 ist doch fast dasselbe wie MX 518? Wieso haste beide?


----------



## Kryptonite (3. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Michel1982 schrieb:


> *Logitech G11*



Dein Bild ist genial!! Sieht prima aus.


----------



## F0X1786 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*


----------



## k-b (4. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Diese Apple Tastaturen sind so over the top awesome, das sieht man ihnen von außen gar net an.


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Was ist denn so toll an denen?


----------



## k-b (4. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Der Anschlag. Ich hab mit keiner Tastatur so hohe Anschläge pro Minute (über 750!) erreicht. 
Logitech Wave: ~700
G15: ~600


Und auch wenn man nicht Highspeed tippt, ist es einfach nur SO SO SO angenehm drauf zu tippen, dass man am liebsten gar nicht mehr aufhören will.
Sieht man ihr aber gar nicht von außen an


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wie misst man sowas?


----------



## k-b (4. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

TyperA - test your typing skills 
Speedtest - wie schnell bist du wirklich?


----------



## rocc (5. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

OT: Ich habe hier mit meine Notebook-Tasta 410 Zeichen geschafft. Mist, ich will auch 700 schaffen.


----------



## fuddles (5. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



k-b schrieb:


> TyperA - test your typing skills
> Speedtest - wie schnell bist du wirklich?



Bei TyperA Website sollte man vorsichtig sein.
Stürzt bei mir der Firefox einfach so ab. 
Hab aktuelles Java Update und FF3.6

Zum Topic: Eine 8 Jahre alte Funkmaus funzt immer noch einwandfrei  + die Sharkoon Fireglider und Verso Slim Tasta.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfpower (13. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Cherry MX-Switches haben ihren Preis (und sind imho eben wesentlich besser als das übliche Rubber-Dome Gedöns), erst recht wenn sie auf ne Metallplatte montiert sind und N-key rollover bietet.
> 
> Filco/Diatec ist ein japanische Hersteller, der seine Qualität bewiesen hat, die Tastaturen gabs vorher nur in Japan, da hat man sie für noch mehr Geld importiert.
> 
> ...



interessante Tastatur

besitze schon ein Weile die Raptor K1, und *BlingBling* + "Ergonomie" kann mir auch gestohlen bleiben


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, habe meine alte G15  und G7 in Rente geschickt!

Bin jetzt auf Logitech Illuminated und Apple´s Magic Mouse umgestiegen. 
Die Funktioniert mit denn gehackten Treibern einwandfrei. Muss mich bloss noch ein bissle dran gewöhnen das sie so flach ist. 
Aber ansonsten eine sehr geniale Maus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann habe ich gleich meine G7 genommen und mit weißer Carbon Folie bekleben lassen. Sieht sogar jetzt besser aus!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (15. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Logitech VX Nano. Leistet sowohl in der Uni als auch auf der Couch großartige Dienste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw, der Folienmod ist genial! ​


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine kleine Logitech-Armada, die atm im Betrieb is 

vlnr: Logitech Anywhere Mouse MX, G500, MX Revolution und G5 refresh  Quer liegt noch meine FB, die Harmony 555 refresh

MfG


----------



## Hai0815 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emani (18. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Computer


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann mach ich auch mal mit


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

schließe den Moni dahinter noch an und du hast richtig spass 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Nucleus (22. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (24. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab mir diesen Chinakracher gekauft, da ich das Design irgendwie geil fand...
Warum Chinakracher?
Naja, wegen dem guten Deutsch auf der Verpackung 
Und das sie die Deutschlandflagge neu angeordnet haben.. Hat doch was, so schön verkehrt herum?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten gefällt sie mir recht gut, abgesehen davon das dass Mausrad hakt  Montag mal umtauschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön schnell und präzise ist sie aber, das muss man ihr lassen und gut in der Hand liegen tut sie auch, gibt aber besseres


----------



## Torr Samaho (24. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

smatologisches design, muss man sich merken


----------



## Nucleus (24. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (24. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein kleines Experiment, das gut zu Nucleus G15 passt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte ich 10-Finger-Tippen, wäre sicher die G15 noch bei mir.


----------



## Maggats (24. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Hab mir diesen Chinakracher gekauft, da ich das Design irgendwie geil fand...
> Warum Chinakracher?
> Naja, wegen dem guten Deutsch auf der Verpackung
> Und das sie die Deutschlandflagge neu angeordnet haben.. Hat doch was, so schön verkehrt herum?
> ...



sorry für OT, aber geeignet für "rechts und linkshader" ist einfach zu geil


----------



## netheral (25. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich fide "mit lausloser und angenehmer Rollen" noch geiler. 

Ist das geil, ich kann nicht mehr...


----------



## Own3r (25. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Flagge passt mit diesem "Deutsch" perfekt zusammen!

Das Zeugs wird doch irgendwo im Urwald produziert


----------



## netheral (25. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Muhahahaha, Internet haben die da, wo auch immer sie die Dinger herstellen, scheinbar auch nicht. Ich fall hier gleich vom Stuhl. 
Wenigstens die Mühe, die dumme Fahne zu ergooeln hätte man sich ja machen können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Weiß eig jemand wann diese Mäuse kommen???

Futuristische Mäuse der Cyborg-RAT-Serie angespielt - Mad Catz, Cyborg R.A.T., Spielermäuse, Saitek

Meine G9:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (27. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das Teil sieht ja echt mal nach einem Arbeitstier aus. Frisch aus dem Ufo-Entwicklungslabor. Nur ob man sich da nicht Böse die Pfoten klemmen kann? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cry-master (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Tasta ist seit neuestem eine G19 (zuvor M$ Comfort Curve), als Schießeisen bzw. -plastik nutze ich seit 2 Jahren eine G5 refresh.

Zusätzlich habe ich eine MX400 auf dem Tisch, mit der ich das Netbook bediene, da ich mit den Touchpads ungern arbeite.

Zum Gamen habe ich zusätzlich noch das Logitech RumblePad II sowie ein Hama Racing Wheel, was zwar recht günstig war, aber gut funktioniert.

Damit ihr auch was zum schauen und nicht nur zum lesen habt, hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Was für ein Applet ist das auf Deiner G19?


----------



## Xion4 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist Everest Ultimate, aber verdammt, dem ersten Anschein nach brauch man Monate um sich so etwas so gut zu erstellen.


----------



## cry-master (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Richtig, dass ist Everest Ultimate, mit dem man Messwerte auf dem Display anzeigen kann.

Da man dort ein beliebiges Hintergrundbild einbinden kann, habe ich mir halt was zusammengebastelt, mit Photoshop.

Übrigens ist das nur die Hauptseite von Everest, man kann bis zu 4 Seiten erstellen, und dann mit den Pfeiltasten an der G19 durchschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand Interesse hat: hier das blanke Hintergrundbild:
http://www.abload.de/img/everest5kopie25m3.bmp

Bei Interesse passe ich das auch gerne farblich und/oder mit Wunschlogos an. Einfach PN schicken.


----------



## neuer101 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein paar weitere Impressionen von meinem Monster  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cry-master (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



neuer101 schrieb:


> Ein paar weitere Impressionen von meinem Monster  :



Die Matrix hat dich


----------



## Bullveyr (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

gestern angekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sieht nach einem Test aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Staub habe ich extra nicht entfernt. Schon fast Nostalgie die Teile.


----------



## 4Kerner (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dies ist meine Tastatur (Cherry Barracuda XT), von der ich hier einen Testbericht verfasst habe (siehe Signatur).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@4Kerner

Schöne Tastatur 

Hier mal die G19 aus meinem in Kürze erscheinenden Review.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelSatan (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Standart halt G15 rev 1 und G5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein neues Gamepad!


----------



## Scheolin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

sooo...hier mal meine rote G11

ja...ich weiß das ein paar Teile fehlen aber die sind bei ersten Mal lackieren schlecht geworden und Momentan ist Dreckswetter zum lackieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Scheolin


----------



## Grilgan (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech Illuminated Keyboard + Steelseries Kinzu 
(etwas staubig, mit dem Auge sieht man das aber gar nicht. ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G11 (hab mittlerweile ne G15r) und Logitech G9x.
Bilder sind schon was älter.


----------



## Zahdok (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine beiden cyborgs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein kleines Stillleben bei Nacht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab die Maus aus diesem Post mal zerlegt und wollt mal eure Meinung wissen ob die Technik ungefährlich für den PC ist. 
Ich trau mich nämlich nicht die anzuschliessen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## relgeitz (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Zahdok schrieb:


> meine beiden cyborgs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



goile fotos


----------



## Bullveyr (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@GxGamer

Ich sehe da ein PCB mit 3 Switches (1 fürs Wheel), einem Wheel und ein Sensor mit intergrierter MCU bzw. USB-Controler, was soll da jetzt gefährlich sein.

PS: Was steht eigentlich auf dem Sensor (erkennt man leider nicht)?


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ob da was gefährlich ist, weiss ich nicht, deswegen frag ich ja.
Ich dachte so an schlechte Lötqualität oder Kurzschlussgefahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Sensor steht:
A2638G (könnt auch A26366 sein, sehr undeutlich  )
FSY
AZ3A

So stehts dadrauf.


----------



## Bullveyr (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sagt mir jetzt nicht, d.h. es ist ein absoluter Billigheimer (welch Überraschung).


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Deshalb hab ich den Ursprungspost verlinkt


----------



## logitech-fan (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

*Hallo!
Meine Hardware: 
Notebook: Sony Vaio VGN-FZ 31S
 Maus: Logitech G500, Microsoft Sidewinder
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Refresh, Microsoft Sidewinder X6
Gameboard: Logitech G13
Mauspad: Allsop STEEL GIGA, Razer Destructor
Headset: Logitech Digital Precision PC Gaming Headset
Gamepad: Logitech Rumblepad 2 USB (2)
Lenkrad: Logitech Formula Force EX
Joystick: Logitech Force 3D Pro
Lautsprecher: Logitech X-230 
USB-HUB: Logitech Premium 4-Port USB-Hub

Hauptsächlich Logitech, wen hätte es gewundert???
*


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann mal von mir ein Update.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe noch nie so ein hässliches Headset gesehen ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kommt nicht auf die Optik an sondern auf das was es leistet. Und da ist das Teil wirklich gut. Aber das hat Zowie ja schon selbst geschrieben für welche Zockertypen das Headset nicht geeignet ist.  

Hab das sogar noch gefunden. 

Noobs, Pseudo-Pros, Poser, Nerds, Design-Liebhaber und Marketing-Opfer  haben eins gemeinsam - dieses Headset wird ihnen nicht gefallen. Der  Look schlicht und funktionell, die Packung eher unauffällig grau, das  Mikro überproportional groß. Zusätzlich keine schicke Packung, die als  Deko-Element in der heimischen Zocker-Hölle dienen kann, kein  Bling-Bling mit silbernen Zierringen, farbigen Variationen oder einer  insgesamt gefälligen Gestaltung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GW-Player (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@in-vino-veritas: Wofür brauchst du 3 Mäuse? o0
Speziell die Naga würd mich interessieren.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die habe ich mir nach und nach angeschafft 

Xai ist am Tower, Naga an Dell XPS M1710 und die Copperhead ist am zweiten Laptop...


----------



## Intel*Bennz (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist meine GEILE CM Storm Sentinel

Sorry für die schlechte quali meiner Handy Fotos...


----------



## ph1driver (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mit Unterbodenbeleuchtung, damit man sieht wo das Mousepad zu ende ist

Gefällt mir aber irgendwie. Gibt es die auch mit Roter Beleuchtung?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

man kann die farbe wie man möchte einstellen...


----------



## foin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

saitek cyperborg und ne logitech mx518
playseat mit g25
2 x360 controller...


----------



## rocc (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ foin: BILDER!  [Bilderthread und so]


----------



## Speedy100 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hi..

bild is zwar von 2007 schon, aber noch aktuell  G15 und MX518





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mfg*

*Speedy*


----------



## Schwini (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neuster Schatz. 

Wer findet den Fehler im Bild?


----------



## Per4mance (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



> Wer findet den Fehler im Bild?



Copyright mit y


----------



## Schwini (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

jap. Das war der Fehler. HabÄs gemerkt, als ich das Bild schon hochgeladen hatte. Und dann i-wi keine Lust mehr hatte, dass zu ändern.


----------



## master030 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Lachesis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G19:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meins mal 

ach im 2. bild mein kleines... depot (ein teil davon).

@master: lad doch direkt hier im forum hoch, sonst gibs wieder ärger mit den mods


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ne IntelliOptical.


----------



## buzty (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

klar, nur nicht so schön blau wie deine 

ne, meine kinzu wartet noch auf vernünftige mausfüchen und solange tuts die auch sehr gut. und mit 1.1 dahinter klingt das gleich viel besser


----------



## kelevra (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech diNovo Edge und Perfomane Mouse MX

Meiner Meinung nach, mit die besten kabellosen Geräte auf dem Markt.
Super Tastenanschlag. Maus liegt perfekt in der Hand und funktioniert auf Glas sogar gut genug um Shooter zu zocken, bin begeistert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (4. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Speedlink Xeox




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

yaay 
Sidewinder X4 und die Sharkoon Fireglider Black 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So kommts besser rüber 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech G19
Logitech G500
Roccat Kone (nutze ich allerdings nicht mehr...finde die Logitech schöner)
Und mein Razor mousepad nicht zu vergessen...hat mitlehrweile gut 4 Jahre auf dem buckel.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal wieder was neues auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puffer (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neue Tasta.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wieder mal was neues


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (18. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

also ich hab ne G15 die Refresh Version und hab mir vor kurzem ne neue Maus bestellt und zwar die CM Storm Sentinel Advance, dabei war noch ein Mousepad. Das Paket müsste demnächst kommen mal schaun wie die so ist xD


----------



## ph1driver (29. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, was ist das für eine?


----------



## Balomanja (29. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue ich glaube die kennt jeder (Logitech G9x)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (5. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ ph1driver:

Das ist ne Sharkoon Fireglider black. Hatte ich auch aber ging zurück, hab Montagsmodell erwischt. Und da man hier nicht ohne Bild posten darf, mein neues Gamepad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LosUltimos (6. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So meine neue Maus (R.A.T 7)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Tastatur und Maus mit Carbonfolie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sipsap (13. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sidewinder x4


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine alte tastatur, gerade kaputt gegnagen, der W knopf bleibt stecken : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die pikerl unten sind schon uralt, mind 6 jahre oder so!^^


meine ''neue'' alte microsoft tastatur, einen xbox 360 controler und eine gigabyte GM-6880!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue tastatur ist schon bestellt, und zwar diese hier : 

http://www.hardware-aktuell.com/images/artikel/78sbg_sidewinder_x6_aufmacher.jpg

wenn die das ist mach ich von allen produkten nochmal einzelne fotos und mit ner besseren qualität!

edit : der sprung ind er glasscheiben war von einer halben kilo schere die vom regal runtefiel!


----------



## M4tthi4s (16. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, die Bildqualität ist abends nicht so prickelnd


----------



## Janny (17. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ LosUltimos

Liegt'se gut in der Hand ? sieht ja sehr unbequem aus


----------



## Own3r (18. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das Illuminated Keyboard im Vergleich zur G15.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mischk@ (27. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine mamba und meine powerd by auquatuning G11 
K6 is auch beim Fotoshoot


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Endlich mal ein brauchbarer Nager ohne zuviel Schnickschnack.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dommerle (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe das Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 3000 v2.0:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Funktionieren beide klasse!


----------



## shifti (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ps3 Gamepad über Bluetooth (Fifa,Nfs ...) 

Logitech G19 

Logitech G7  +MOD 2.Daumentasten


----------



## neuer101 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Dommerle
Eigene Fotos bitte


----------



## d4rk (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Topre Realforce und Deck Legend...
Um hier mal was alternatives ins Spiel zu bringen... 
http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=5Lw5VTie
 EDIT:
sorry, kann iwie keine thumbnails einfügen...


----------



## Hai0815 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Illuminated - ich mag sie einfach


----------



## alexey2K (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dreamteam.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

schnurlos hätte ich auch gerne...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



d4rk schrieb:


> Topre Realforce und Deck Legend...
> Um hier mal was alternatives ins Spiel zu bringen...
> Galerie: Keyboard - abload.de
> EDIT:
> sorry, kann iwie keine thumbnails einfügen...




Noch jemand mit einer Déck der wert auf Qualität legt und sich nicht eine Mainstream Tastatur kauft.


----------



## Klartext (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippocampus (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

G9,
K800,
Xbox 360 Wireless.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## groovy (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Logitech G9 auf Razer Destructor Mauspad


----------



## ph1driver (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Damit macht man doch auch eingaben oder nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal ein neues Spielzeug von mir.


----------



## JC88 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Roccat Kova, Logitech Illuminated


----------



## ph1driver (19. November 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue, nachdem Heute meine X6 beim Schreiben nur Bullshit angezeigt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cthulhu (19. November 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bitches dont know bout my WMO Skillz.


----------



## Ragnvald (26. November 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




microsoft intellimouse optical
razer diamondback
logitech mx518
roccat kone 
microsoft intellimouse explorer 3.0

zowie hammer klincke headset

cherry g80-3000lpcde-0 keyboard -> black switches linear


----------



## Hai0815 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

jetzt bin ich mal vorerst zufrieden - die weiße Logitech hat mir doch nicht so zugesagt, die sah neben der magic mouse irgendwie verloren aus 

Deshalb jetzt weiße Arc neben weißer Magic Mouse auf weißem Leder-Pad - so mag ich das, denn weiß ist das neue Schwarz ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und mal ein neues Headset.


----------



## Loaded (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G15 & Roccat Kone MAX


----------



## ph1driver (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

habe meine X6 wieder hinbekommen, und gleich mal etwas gemoddet.

Work in Progress.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Tasta ist fertig, fehlt noch der Num Block.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit2: Isch abe fertisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Als Werkzeugfetischist geht mir hier das Herz auf. Ist zwar ausufernd, hab aber mal quergelesen...Logitech sollte hellhörig werden bei der Werbung hier!!! Hab´ seber mit einer MX 510 angefangen... das Original war noch der Wahnsinn; was für eine Verarbeitung (eine Freundin hat sich ihre vor etwa 5 Jahren geholt; das Ding humpelt auf Stummeln, reagiert aber wie am ersten Tag). Die MX 518 (Rev 1 nicht derRefresh) hat mich etwas entäuscht. Ist aber eher persönlich, hab hier so viele Fotos gesehen, hatte wohl ein Montagsmodell. Aktuell benutze ich eine G9 für die ich im Laden noch 90,- € bezahlt habe : und ich bereue nichts!!
Konkurenz bisher waren die Nager von Razor, die Roccat Kone kam dazu... Razer ist mir zu unhandlich und die Roccat ist eine professionelle Kopie der Logitech MX / G - Reihe. Als Keyboard nutze ich gerade ein OCZ-Brett als Notlösung und versuche mein Logitech zu gewinnen, da ich mir daß, welches ich will, nicht leisten kann und will. 
Anbei "MEIN SCHATZ!!!" :


----------



## Klutten (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Für all diejenigen, die noch andere Zeiten kennen - wo 640 kByte Arbeitsspeicher noch reine Utopie waren. 
Morgen gibt es dann den Ausflug in die Vergangenheit....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine frische Peripherie !!


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Keyboard von Easy Line. 

Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller

Roccat Kova[+] auf nem Roccat Taito




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Immer noch Sidewinder X4 
Aber brandneue Bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GW-Player (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal was von mir...

Keyboard: Logitech Illuminated Board
Maus: Razer Mamba (kein Bild)
Mauspad: Razer Destructor (kein Bild)

[Edit]Hier nochmal in klein.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mit nem Stativ, gell 
Deshalb ist sie auch seitlich abgelichtet, nicht direkt von oben.
Alibibild:


----------



## darkKO (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Update...Sry für die Quali, hab nur ne 3,2 MP Kamera...

Microsoft Sidewinder X4 + Logitech G5 Refresh + Allsop Mauspad

Die G5 ist aber nur vorläufig, meine Trust Predator Elite braucht nämlich neue Glides ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



darkKO schrieb:


> So, nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Update...Sry für die Quali, *hab nur ne 3,2 MP Kamera...
> *
> Microsoft Sidewinder X4 + Logitech G5 Refresh + Allsop Mauspad



und die Forenregeln anscheint nicht gelesen.
...


und nein ich kann mich nicht wirklich für eine Plattform entscheiden 



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## hendrosch (17. Februar 2011)

So jetz mal was richtig schlechts:

Mein logitech lx710 zu nichts zu Gebrauchen und ich nehms zum zocken^^

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit PCGHExtreme


----------



## Sickpuppy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habu by Microsoft/Razer


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich komm mit dem Bilderupload ja mal gar nit mehr klar...
Naja, hier mal mein Mauspad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganze 5 Minuten bis ich es über Umwege geschafft habe, es als Volbild einzubinden.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal ein versuch ein bild abzuladen .......und ich komm mal ja gar nicht mehr klar 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank Motioninjoy/DS3 Tool der wahrscheinlich beste Controller für den PC


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nix besonderes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (1. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

http://img7.imageshack.us/i/p4261269.jpg/http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2483/p4261269.jpg
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/4418/p4261292.jpg
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3563/p4261283.jpg

Das so ziemlich erste Keypad, leider nur noch XP kompatibel.
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6403/p4261289r.jpg
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2021/p4261293.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7540/p4261284.jpg


*wieso kann ich eigentlich keine Bilder hochladen und wieso hab ich nur 2 im Anhang O_o, wieso hab ich überhaupt welche im Anhang?*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Tja, da will ich auchmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (5. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (5. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Etwas staubig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (6. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein wirklich sehr schönes Mäuschen die G700 

gefällt mir jetzt schon um einiges besser als es die Mamba getan hat.
Weil der Mauszeiger bei der Mamba irgendwie etwas träge war selbst bei hohen Empfindlichkeiten 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Da_Obst (6. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Moin,

Hier zuerst meine Tastatur, eine Logitech UltraX Premium:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese habe ich auserwählt da sie sehr flach ist und ich bestens auf ihr Schreiben kann 
Seit ich meinen Laptop habe, kann ich nur noch auf solchen Tastenbrettern schreiben...
Weiters ist sie sehr schwer und verrutscht somit nicht wenn es mal hektischer wird.

Und natürlich meine Maus, die Roccat Kone [+] :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte eigentlich die Razer Lachesis, da aber der Shop bei dem ich mein restliches System 
bestellte die nicht hatte und ich keine weitere Bestellorgie starten wollte, ließ ich mich von der Kone [+] bezirzen.
Bis jetzt hat der Nager seinen Job gut gemacht


----------



## ph1driver (7. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johannes944 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine heute neue bekommene Logitech Illuminati


----------



## TheReal (14. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Razer83 (24. März 2011)

Ahh ok vielen dank. 
Muss das mal über die g19 versuchen die hat ja auch USB Anschlüsse und ein extra Netzteil.


----------



## m3ntry (26. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mööp. G9X + G110


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Zowie EC1

auf schwarz sieht man jedes Staubkorn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (26. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Equipement:

-> Roccat Kone[+]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Logitech G110




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Logitech Wireless Rumble Pad 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (31. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

X6 weg, und G110 her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

PS3 Controlller mit 9x19mm Luger-Buttons




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PremiumToaster (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So dann möchte ich auch mal meine Eingabegeräte dazugeben


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mäuse fängt man mit Speck...oder so.


----------



## darkKO (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@sickpuppy

Geile Sache...alle selbstgemacht ?

@in-vino-veritas

Der Hammer...Deins ?

@Topic

Revoltec Fightmouse Elite...Top Maus...


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. Mai 2011)

@ DarkKO jojo datt

Deathadder in Orange

ui...sry für den Doppelpost. Dachte nicht dass ich hier noch der Letzte bin


----------



## kuki122 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G700 Wireless/Wired 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PowerWaffel (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G19,Logitech G9,Logiech G35




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Zu Hause:
FILCO Majestouch mit *Blue* Switches + passende Handballenablage von FILCO (Leather Wristrest for Standart Keyboards).
Mauspad Razer eXactMat (Oberseite: Speed) + passendes Gelkissen eXact Wristrest, darauf Alienware TactX Maus.
Im Büro:
FILCO Majestouch mit *Brown* Switches + passende Handballenablage von FILCO (Leather Wristrest for Standart Keyboards).
Mauspad Razer eXactMat (Oberseite: Speed) + passendes Gelkissen eXact Wristrest, darauf Logitech G9 Maus (zu Hause ausrangiert). -> Und alles nur und _auschließlich_ zum _arbeiten_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badnaffy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Schreibtisch:
Xim3, Sony NAV, G700 (auf Razer Destructor)

Couch:
Xim3, Sony NAV, G9x (auf Razer Vespula)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GW-Player (1. August 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mir war gestern abend langweilig...
Paar Bilder vom Illuminated Keyboard von Logitech und der Ladestation der Razer Mamba





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (1. August 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich versuche es nochmal
Neue Gigabyte Aivia M8600 kabellose Maus + Alienware TactX Tastatur
http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/alien2aa980e87jpg.jpg
http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/aivia2a1b1e54fjpg.jpg


----------



## GW-Player (1. August 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

[Edit]Kann gelöscht werden
@Jackass: Ladt die Bilder doch einfach im Forum hoch


----------



## CeresPK (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



GW-Player schrieb:


> Mir war gestern abend langweilig...
> Paar Bilder vom Illuminated Keyboard von Logitech und der Ladestation der Razer Mamba


 

Schöne Kombi
hatte ich selbst mal.

Aber leider hat mir der Sensor der original Mamba nicht so zugesagt (ich empfand sie irgendwie ein wenig träge)
Ob sich das wohl bei der Mamba 4G geändert hat  

wenn da ja nicht die G700 und der Anschaffungspreis von 120€ wär 

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Geschwistertreffen (MX518 am Netbook, G400 von meinem Dad, G500 an meinem Haupt-PC):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badnaffy (20. August 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G700 mit Grip-Mod   und Cyborg R.A.T. 7 mit den grip Aufsätzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (2. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sodann mal mein neues Spielzeug





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (5. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Mitbewohner hat sich ne neue Universalfernbedienung gegönnt .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (13. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badnaffy (13. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

N52te und DeathAdder beide im Carbon look


----------



## Hai0815 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

letztens zugelegt: Razer Mamba


----------



## DaxTrose (15. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

meine tastatur : Microsoft SideWinder x6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







meine maus : Revoltec Fight Mouse Elite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : 


achja, den guten alten xbox 360 controller hab ich vergessen -----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und hier liegt er immer ----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ponygsi (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G500, Microsoft X6 Sidewinder und Xbox360 Pad!!

I like it! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg ponygsi


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

achja, den guten alten xbox 360 controller hab ich vergessen -----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und hier liegt er immer ----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue Maus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

nice! 

was ist den DAS für eine!


----------



## ph1driver (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist die HAMA uRAGE.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hama (haha wortspiel^^) sieht das teil aus!


----------



## ph1driver (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Gabs für 17 €uronen im Blödmark, und da meine Fireglider Black nicht mehr so schön aussieht dachte ich, das ich der ja mal ne Chance geben kann (obwohl HAMA). Muss aber sagen das ich bis jetzt sehr Positiv überrascht bin.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badnaffy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@*ph1driver*
darf man erfahren mit welcher kamera du die fotos geschossen hast? 
die sind sehr gut geworden


----------



## ph1driver (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ist eine Canon Powershot SX130 IS.

So langsam gehen mir die Bilder aus.


----------



## badnaffy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

mal wieder n bischen mit carbon folie gespielt


----------



## ph1driver (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das sieht einfach Genial aus. Wird das mit nem Fön in form gebracht? Wo bekommst du die Folie denn her?


----------



## badnaffy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

die folie bekommst du überall im internet bzw ebay.. such nach "carbon folie" aber kauf nicht die billigste.. 
gibt auch schrott zu kaufen.. wenn du gute hast kannst du sie super mit dem fön bearbeiten.. ich habe schon runde formen beklebt und auch ecken die weit über 180grad gingen. ohne probleme.. 
du brauchst sicher erstmal n paar objekte zum üben.. aber wenn man es dann kann sieht es hammer aus.
ist auch trapazierfähiger als lack oder ähnliches.. hält also also ewig bzw. mit sicherheit länger als die beklebte maus  

btw: die maus ist auch bei ebay drinn und steht dort zum verkauf.. 

hier siehst du mal was du damit für extreme formen bekleben kannst


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier ist ja nix mehr los dann will ich mal, hier meine neuen Eingabegeräte (Nein, kein Razerfanboy es ist das erste mal das ich überhaupt was von Razer habe  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal wieder neues Spielzeug


----------



## GxGamer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kleiner Sneakpeek auf meinen nächsten Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## violinista7000 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine Geräte:

1x Microsoft X4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1x Logitech G500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2x Logitech F510 (PS2/3 Kontroller mit X-Box Tasten )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x Lenkrad fehlen noch, also 1x Logitech Driving Force GT (X-Imput), und 1x Driving Force (Direct Imput).


----------



## Gast1668381003 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal mein Equipment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dumdidum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Es war schon dunkel, aber ich denke, man kann was erkennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, es gibt auch noch einen Fehler, da falsch bedruckt 

Loving it, würde Tastatur und Maus für kein Geld der Welt eintauschen wollen. Meins, meins, meins!


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Oliver schrieb:


> Es war schon dunkel, aber ich denke, man kann was erkennen:Ja, es gibt auch noch einen Fehler, da falsch bedruckt
> 
> Loving it, würde Tastatur und Maus für kein Geld der Welt eintauschen wollen. Meins, meins, meins!



Stört dir nicht das LED (siehe F9)?  Mir stört es gewaltig, und es ist ein Bild...


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Warum sollte die LED stören? Dann müsste dich ja eine beleuchtete Tastatur genauso stören oder die Status LED´s über dem Nummernblock. 

@Oliver

Endlich mal jemand der Hardware abseits von Roccat und Co hat.


----------



## Oliver (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Stört dir nicht das LED (siehe F9)?  Mir stört es gewaltig, und es ist ein Bild...



Genau, und weil es ein Bild ist, sieht die LED störend aus  War mitten in der Nacht mit quasi fast keiner Beleuchtung, daher 15 Sekunden Belichtungszeit, was die kleine LED zu einem Stadionscheinwerfer mutieren lässt 



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Warum sollte die LED stören? Dann müsste dich ja eine beleuchtete Tastatur genauso stören oder die Status LED´s über dem Nummernblock.
> 
> @Oliver
> 
> Endlich mal jemand der Hardware abseits von Roccat und Co hat.



Danke!  

Da bleib ich meinem Motto "Das Beste ist gerade gut genug für mich" treu. Habe viel probiert und in den Fingern gehabt, was mir jobbedingt ja glücklicherweise in großem Maße möglich ist und bei besagten Produkten gelandet. Ich war die letzten 2 Jahre krasser Fan der Xai, aber die hängt jetzt als Zweitmaus am HTPC. Meine ZOWIE AMs hab ich sowas von ins Herz geschlossen. Die Präzision und Leichtgängigkeit sind der Hammer. Da will ich alleine deswegen nicht aufhören zu zocken.

Hier noch ein paar mit Handycam geschossene Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Déck Legend Toxic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackViper59 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## Ragnvald (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so dann mal meine neuerwerbung. es handelt sich dabei um die zowie ec1. habe dann noch ein foto mit der zowie und meiner ms 3.0 angehängt. als mauspad verwende ich ein puretrak talent.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal was neues.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss nur noch mein neuer Raceseat kommen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So meine beiden Eingabegeräte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die ZOWIE AM hats mir dermaßen angetan, dass ich mir noch eine für meinen Arbeitsplatz gekauft habe. Dann muss ich mich zuhause auch nicht umstellen 

Die Tastatur hab ich nur zum Testen da stehen, ansonsten muss ich mit einer G11 zufrieden geben. Würde mir auch ne Celeritas hin stellen, aber Großraumbüro sei dank, würden mich kurz drauf meine Kollegen umbringen wollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## generation (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hi,

heute gekommen... und Top!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss...


----------



## Own3r (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue Mionix Zibal 60




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sharkoon Fireglider!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nichts Besonderes aber meins 

http://www.abload.de/img/dsc01716xuji9.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/g19-mx8jbjcd.jpg

Sagt mal,wieso klappt das hier nicht mit nem Direktlink für Foren via Upload



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kr0 (4. Februar 2012)

Cherry tasta fuer ca15euro und die intelli explorer 3.0 auf nem Qck+
Folgen wird entweder sidewinder x4 oder g110, spaeter vlt g19 und die sensei als maus


----------



## mo5qu1to (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das Keyboard Ultimate S, Beschriftung ist reiner Luxus  Daneben wäre eine günstige Verbatim Rapier V2 Maus - die übrigens gute Dienste leistet - die nicht abgelichtet wurde. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mionix Zibal 60 + Mionix Naos 5000 + Razer Destructor + Roccat Mousebungee + MS XBox-Controller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pezituner (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Microsoft Sidewinder X3 & SIdewinder X4 + Roccat Sota & Roccat Apuri


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Werde mir die beiden mal näher ansehen und bei nicht gefallen von meinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen 

GeIL EpicGear MeduZa Hybrid Dual Sensor Gaming Mouse

mit passender Unterlage: GeIL EpicGear Hybrid Pad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das was sie von anderen Nagern unterscheidet, verrückt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conspiracy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich da  .. meine neuen Schätzchen  MK80 und Zowie AM


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Werde mir die beiden mal näher ansehen und bei nicht gefallen von meinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen
> 
> GeIL EpicGear MeduZa Hybrid Dual Sensor Gaming Mouse
> 
> ...



 Teile uns doch ruhig mal deine Erfahrungen mit diesem "Dual-Sensor"-Nager mit. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob und welche Unterschiede es gibt...

Das rot-schwarz umflochtene Kabel gefällt mir übrigens ziemlich gut  

Kann man die Farbe der gesamten Mausbeleuchtung im Treiber ändern ?

Wie's aussieht wird demnächst noch weitere "Gaming-Peripherie" von GeIL EpicGear erscheinen. Vielleicht ja sogar eine mechanische Tastatur ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Werde mir die beiden mal näher ansehen und bei nicht gefallen von meinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen
> 
> GeIL EpicGear MeduZa Hybrid Dual Sensor Gaming Mouse
> 
> ...


 Schließe mich der Neugier von Nightlight an. Berichte bitte, wie sich die Maus so macht.


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Teile uns doch ruhig mal deine Erfahrungen mit diesem "Dual-Sensor"-Nager mit. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob und welche Unterschiede es gibt...
> 
> Das rot-schwarz umflochtene Kabel gefällt mir übrigens ziemlich gut
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube gehört/gelesen zu haben das eine Tastatur in Planung ist. 

Da ich sieben Jahre lang sehr zufrieden war mit meiner Razer Diamondback und dabei der Treiber eher Sinnlos wie nützlich war muss ich bei der MeduZa ganz neue Erfahrungen machen.

Die Auswahl zwischen dem Optischen- und Laser-Sensor wie der HDST-Funktion (die beides kombiniert) ist da eher Geschmackssache. Persönlich bin ich noch am probieren und man merkt sehr stark das gerade die Funktionen des Treibers sehr stark für Gamer ausgelegt sind. 

Ein Beispiel, die Treiberseitige Funktion _Angle Snapping_: Sorgt dafür wie Stark die Maus korrigiert, daß man gerade Linien ziehen kann.
Um so höher die Einstellung (geht von 1 - 10) dort ist, umso "unfreier" kann sich der Cursor bewegen lassen. 
Gerade für Sniper eine Funktion die sehr nützlich sein kann. In CSS hatte ich die Funktion auf den höchsten Wert gestellt und einmal auf Kopfhöhe gestellt machst du nur noch Headshots 



> Kann man die Farbe der gesamten Mausbeleuchtung im Treiber ändern ?



Wie im Anhang zu sehen hat jedes Profil seine eigene Farbe die durch das ändern automatisch das Mausrad die Farbe des Profil´s annimmt die restliche Beleuchtung beleibt gleich. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, ausprobieren und wenn vom 14-Tägigem Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen falls sie doch nicht gefällt! Da Alternate der günstigste Händler und dabei der einzigste kostenlos das Pad (etwa 11€) dazu liefert für mich ein Grund ihr eine Chance zu geben.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Waffe in jedem Spiel und gegen jeden Tipper 


Filco Majestouch 2 MX-Brown

+

Steelseries Sensei


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2012)

Eine Roccat Kone + 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und eine Cherry Stream XT






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mein kleiner Fuhrpark, der demnächst durch die Epic Gear Meduza oder Sharkoon Dark Glider erweitert wird:

http://www.abload.de/img/p22519369mykz.jpg (ka wieso ich nicht direkt das Bild posten kann)


----------



## JackA (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



> Welche von diesen Mäusen ist für dich die beste, womit kommst du am besten zurecht ?


Also schlecht ist keine von den Mäusen. Am besten komm ich immernoch mit der G5 Refresh klar, aber die machts nichtmehr lang, hab die jetzt schon einmal generalüberholt (aufgeschraubt, kompletten Staub entfernt, alles neu eingefettet, die Taster kontrolliert), aber iewie fängt der Sensor stellenweise zum Zicken an.
Auch was ich nicht dachte ist die bedienbarkeit der Razer Tron. Sehr ungewöhnliche flache Form, aber dennoch zockbar nach kurzer Eingwöhnung. Leider drückt man beim Umsetzen der Maus meistens ausversehen iergendeine Seiten oder Hauptmaustaste, was bei CSS der Tod ist. Auch mag ich den Klavierlack absolut nicht, da er sich nach 2x angrabbeln extrem dreckig anfühlt, weil einfach alles haften bleibt und sich dann trotz permanent gewaschener Händer so kleine Dreckklümpchen an der Mausoberfläche ansammeln (kennt man evtl. von der MX518).
Die FPS Gun ist wohl die ungewöhnlichste und leider nur für Shooter geeignet (außer man mags kompliziert in anderen Games oder Office Anwendungen). Bei der Maus brauchts lange Eingewöhnung, dann vollbringt man damit Traumschüsse .
Spitzenmäßig ist auch die A4Tech X7 (XL-750BK), leider erkennt die Software die Maus nichtmehr weshalb sie jetzt für meinen Nutzen nutzlos ist.
Die Cyber Snipa Silencer und Revoltec Fightmouse Elite (welche die beiden gleichen Mäuse auf dem Bild sind), waren zu anfangs meine absoluten Lieblinge. Leider hatte die Silencer sehr schnell wacklige Maustasten (wie ausgeleiert) und die Fightmouse Elite kippelt immer durch ihre Keramikgleiter. Die manuelle LOD Einstellung ist erstklassig.

Naja usw. usw. Die beste Maus die ich ja jemals hatte, wo alles gepasst hat, war die OCZ Dominatrix, doch die wird leider nichtmehr hergestellt und man kommt auch sonst schlecht an eine Maus mit der gleichen Form und Funktion.

Ich werd mir jetzt mal die Speedlink Kudos zur Brust nehmen und deren Oberfläche modden, da diese eigentlich das Einzige ist, was mir nicht gefällt. Evtl. löst die dann komplett meine G5R ab.

Hier noch für den Thread (wie schafft ihrs eigentlich, dass die Pics angezeigt werden? wenn ich "Grafik einfügen" drücke, zeigt er mir zwar beim Bearbeiten das Bild an, wenn ich den Beitrag dann aber abschicke, wird daraus n Link)
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg202/scaled.php?server=202&filename=p4261292.jpg&res=medium
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg25/scaled.php?server=25&filename=p4261284.jpg&res=medium
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg64/scaled.php?server=64&filename=p4261283.jpg&res=medium


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@JackA$$
Vielleich hilft Dir das: *[How To] Bilderupload im Forum* .
MfG


----------



## FlyKilla (18. März 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Enermax Aurora Premium



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. März 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mmmmh... Realforce 87U



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conspiracy (21. März 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Mmmmh... Realforce 87U
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Autsch  sehr lecker


----------



## treav0r (22. März 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Toshiba Laptop Tastatur,
Raptor Gaming LM2,
Ednet 2.4 Laser

akku der eos 450d grad leer ,tschuldigung für die derpige quali


----------



## HolGORE (23. März 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Eine MX518
http://www.surface1030.de/img/p/06561_o.jpg


und eine
G15 Refresh

http://i37.tinypic.com/qn01ao.png



da ich leider keine kamera zur hand habe, mussten bilder aus google her
deshalb gehen die credits der bilder @ psycho257 und surface1030


----------



## djnoob (23. März 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G5 Refresh und Microsoft Sidewinder X4

Ihr wolltet Bilder, ihr kriegt sie


----------



## Shaun-v9 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Cyborg v7 und Trust GXT14 (800,1600,2400 DPI) mit dazugehörigem Mauspad.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mein ältestes Eingabegerät:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe noch davon ein Modell für Links


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kein Eingabegerät im eigentlichen Sinne. Aber macht trotzdem Spaß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (18. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Genau!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jupp, KBC Poker mit PBT Keycaps.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Zur zeit hängt eigentlich nur meine Realforce am Rechner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die anderen haben solange pause. Hier und da wird mal eine angeklemmt um einen Vergleich zu haben oder um etwas zu überprüfen. Die freuen sich aber alle auf die nächste kleine Lan bei mir, da finden sich wieder einige Tester.


----------



## Skeksis (23. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer DeathAdder mal von innen.
Grund der Aktion: 
Meine kleine Nichte  hat gemeint sie müsste mal meine Flasche Cabs über die Maus schütten  
Die Microschalter waren natürlich schön verklebt  Hab sie jetzt das zweite mal zerlegt und diesmal einfach unterm Hahn mit heißem Wasser gespühlt. 
Hoffentlich ist es jetzt weg, aber das werd ich wohl erst morgen sehn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab mich für die R. A. T. 3 entschieden


----------



## Ragnvald (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

die drei aktuellen mices welche ich bevorzuge. bei der logitech g400 handelt es sich um die no angle snapping version. bei der zowie ec habe ich bei versionen. also die hier abgebildete ec1 und die ec1 evo, von welcher ich hier leider kein foto machen kann. ich muss aber sagen das die ec1 evo ohne angle snapping wesentlich präziser ist. dies ist meine persönliche meinung. allgemein halte ich diese form der mausbeeinflussung als sehr störend.


----------



## WaldemarE (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier is meins

Bin kein steelseries Fanboy


----------



## Bagui (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine gute G15 ein wenig überarbeitet


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann will ich auch mal:

Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse (die Alte mit den Gewichten) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine G15 Refresh 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## KempA (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Intelli 3.0 ist beste <3
Schade dass das Mausrad so mega wacklig ist, sonst wäre sie nicht durch die Sensei -mit der ich auch sehr sehr zufrieden bin(!) - ersetzt worden.


----------



## Der-Bert (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich zeige hier meine Tastertur: Microsoft Sidwinder X4 und meine Maus: Roccat Kova+ mit Roccat Taito Mausepad


----------



## hambam (12. Juni 2012)

Hab ich auch mal an die Carbonfolie gewagt, ging eig ganz easy und der Style zieht ziemlich geil aus. Tastatur ist natürlich ne Sidewinder X4. Wer ein Tutorial zum Modden haben will, der muss nur laut schreien 
PS: Crappy iPhone-Quali


----------



## Levion (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Gerade gekauft nach 6 Jahren Logitech ... Razer Mamba 2012 und Black Widow Ultimate!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein neustes Spielzeug CST L-TracX 3200 cpi Laser Trackball



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Am 29. kann ich auch mal neue Fotos posten. Dann ist die Sperre endlich aufgehoben.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mionix Naos 5000 (ganz rechts) FTW ! Die anderen sind aber auch ganz nett:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Worten von Heino: "Jaja so blau blau blau..."  - Sogar die Biker-Braut fährt voll drauf ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Darf ich fragen wie du die indirekte Beleuchtung realisiert hast?
Ich möchte mir nämlich auch eine schöne Variante machen.

Ich dachte an selbstklebende LED-Streifen, die ich an die Rückseite des Monitors klebe und dann am Stromkabel entlangführe und dann per USB an die Rückseite des Rechners..
Wie hast du das umgesetzt? Deine strahlen sehr stark. Sind das Kathoden?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie du die indirekte Beleuchtung realisiert hast?
> Ich möchte mir nämlich auch eine schöne Variante machen.
> 
> Ich dachte an selbstklebende LED-Streifen, die ich an die Rückseite des Monitors klebe und dann am Stromkabel entlangführe und dann per USB an die Rückseite des Rechners..
> Wie hast du das umgesetzt? Deine strahlen sehr stark. Sind das Kathoden?



Ganz so aufwändig ist es nicht:

- ich verwende die günstige Version von IKEA für ca. 40-45 € mit bunten LEDs, per "Kabel-Fernbedienung" kann man die Farbe auswählen

Und so geht's:

- man hat 4 längere Elemente, die steckt man einfach zusammen und klebt sie hinten längs an die Schreibtischkante und zwar so, das die LEDs nicht nach oben, sondern in Richtung Wand leuchten - Gesamtlänge: ca. 1,20 Meter
- ganz links steht noch eine "Evergreen" Leuchte mit ner blauen Energiesparlampe in Spiralform, die gibt's z.B. im Baumarkt (auch in anderen Farben)

Und das war's auch schon.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Gibt's auch zum Bleistift von Revoltec: Revoltec-Backlight-Flexible-Starter-Set bzw. Revoltec-Backlight-Flexible-Erweiterungs-Set


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So. Dann mal was neues von mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hambam (29. Juni 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=559081"/>
> 
> Mionix Naos 5000 (ganz rechts) FTW ! Die anderen sind aber auch ganz nett:
> 
> ...



Die Mionix ist ja so geil!!! Wie gefällt dir die Savu?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



hambam schrieb:


> Die Mionix ist ja so geil!!! Wie gefällt dir die Savu?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mionix Naos 5000 ist für mich DIE perfekte Maus - da stimmt einfach alles: die Haupttasten, das Mausrad und dessen Rasterung, die Seitentasten, die unglaublich bequeme Form, die Oberfläche, die Anfassqualität und mit dessen Laser-Sensor (Avago 9500) komme ich besser zurecht als mit dem optischen Sensor (Avago 3090) der Savu/Spawn 

Mit der "Savu" von Roccat macht man definitiv nichts verkehrt. Sie hat einen der besten Sensoren, ist sehr leicht aber trotzdem enorm solide, gut verarbeitet, liegt gut in der Hand (nicht für große Hände geeignet !) und die Chancen stehen gut, das daß Mausrad länger hält als bei der "Kone"  

Gib der Savu ruhig eine Chance und teste sie mal, du wirst sie behalten wollen


----------



## hambam (30. Juni 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=559332"/>  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=559333"/>
> 
> Die Mionix Naos 5000 ist für mich DIE perfekte Maus - da stimmt einfach alles: die Haupttasten, das Mausrad und dessen Rasterung, die Seitentasten, die unglaublich bequeme Form, die Oberfläche, die Anfassqualität und mit dessen Laser-Sensor (Avago 9500) komme ich besser zurecht als mit dem optischen Sensor (Avago 3090) der Savu/Spawn
> 
> ...



Hab leider sehr große Hände, deswegen find ich die Naos ja so interessant!


----------



## Hai0815 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Seit gestern Black Widow Ultimate... etwas vorher schon Mamba...


----------



## ph1driver (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue Medion P81060 Alias Saitek Eclipse II 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Qpad MK 85 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G400 und nen Logitech Extreme funk für bf3, 360 für Batman usw und meine kleine bunte für die tage mit Kater XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein OP-Tisch inklusive neuer Tastenhacke... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raeven (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

die gute "alte" Logitech G15 und 2 Mäuse zum zocken, Logitech MX und Logitech MX 518


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Raeven schrieb:


> die gute "alte" Logitech G15 und 2 Mäuse zum zocken, Logitech MX und Logitech MX 518


 
Wie kann man denn so am Tisch sitzen?


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So dann will ich auch mal wieder, ist nur ne Maus neu dazu gekommen


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neue Key's für meine Realforce.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein neues Spielzeug 

CM-Storm Trigger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocci (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neulich beim Keller ausräumen wegen Sperrmüll...

Meine Freundin wollte das gute Stück auf den Müll schmeißen, aber als Tastatur Fan dachte ich kurz "Moment!" 

Aha, Cherry G80-3000, so eine (ähnliche) hab ich mir doch erst vor 2 Jahren gekauft! Wegwerfen auf keinen Fall!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal komplett zerlegen und reinigen, wenn ich die Markierung richtig identifiziert habe ist das Teil Baujahr '98. Schwarze Switches, super! Da ich bisher nur Clear, Brown & Blue hatte, kann ich jetzt auch endlich bei den linearen mitreden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit so gewöhnlich, doch was ist das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil, Double Shots!


Was schätzt ihr würde man auf Ebay für das Teil (bzw den Satz Keycaps?) bekommen? Ist insgesamt in 'nem ziemlich guten Zustand, keine Verfärbungen, quietscht und klappert nichts, Spiralkabel mit PS2 Anschluß. Nicht das ich sie verkaufen will, hab mich wie ein kleines Kind über den Fund gefreut


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Schade, dachte die Farben passen deutlich besser zusammen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal, cool ist es trotzdem!

@Nocci: Das ist hier eigentlich nicht der richtige Thread für solche anfragen. Ein verkauf lohnt meist nicht!: Cherry*G80-3000 HAD Doubleshot Keycaps | eBay


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Juhuuuu...endlich wieder DIE ultimative "Old-School"-Maus in meinen Händen - nagelneu von Amazon (40 €  Was soll's...)

Nach wie vor einfach die beste Maus für (das leider aussterbende ) CS 1.6 und eigentlich für alle anderen Shooter auch   

Natürlich ist der Sensor das eigentliche Highlight - den Rest kann man vergessen, denn die Haupttasten klackern, das Mausrad rumpelt und rattert irre laut und auch sonst ist das Gehäuse knarzig wie eh und je. Außerdem ist sie mit 400 dpi bei 6/11 Windowssense viel zu langsam, so das ich für den Windowsbetrieb ne 2. Maus verwenden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und wieder was neues. Diesmal aus Italien. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht das dann komplett aus.  Aber lustig wie die Forenadmins hier immer Posts löschen. Haben wohl langeweile.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal den Thread wiederbeleben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal meinen Shifter was "aufgemotzt". Dank Philip Yip aus dem NoGripRacing Forum der die Teile herstellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sahvg (26. August 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 G500 und Razer Black Widow Tournament Edition

Vollbild  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/sahvg-albums-3-5532-picture576136-s1050002.jpg


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab mal bei mir zuhause rumgeguckt und diese zwei netten Tastas gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß, die G81 als semimechanische Tasta kommt an die G80 niemals ran, aber nach ein wenig Eingewöhung ist sie allemal besser als eine Schaltmatten-Tastatur (nur zu blöd dass bei meiner ein paar Tasten kaputt sind)

Und dann noch das hier, fragt sich wie ich den Stecker da am besten auf USB oder PS/2 adaptiere  Ist übrigens schon mindestens 16 Jahre alt und hätte ein wenig Pflege nötig^^ Gerade bei den legendären MX Black 
Suche was neues, da meine G15 nach vier Jahren täglicher Benutzung doch arg durchgenudelt ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*PS: Falls mir jemand bei der Identifikation letzterer Tasta oder dem Stecker helfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar! Möchte mir die an meinen Hauptrechner basteln  Hinten ist nen Firmenlogo "Liberty" drauf falls das weiterhilft.*


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Update: Schaut mal was ich im Firmenmuseum noch schönes gefunden habe  Eingebaut in einer Eigenentwicklung von PC-großem Messgerät mit 2 386er CPUs, irgendwann von Anfang der 90er. Ausklappbar oben im Deckel, dementsprechend nicht mehr im Originalgehäuse, aber was solls. Musste natürlich erstmal ordentlich saubergemacht werden, siehe Bild 1, aber funktioniert nach fast 20 Jahren noch absolut einwandfrei und klingt ganz so wie ne Schreibmaschine 
Bilder:


----------



## Topper_Harley (10. September 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab mir auch ein paar neue Spielzeuge geholt, einmal die G19 und dann hab ich mich nach einer "Anprobe" gegen die Kone+ und für die RAT entschieden.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. September 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Artisan Shiden-KAI XSOFT Large Glass-coated Gaming Mouse Pad 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jupp, Schalter und Schlüssel betätigen... Sicherungshaube öffnen... Knopf drücken... *Bang!!!* Und auf der Rückseite ist es ein 4 Port USB-Hub.


----------



## Skeksis (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab mal wieder ein interressantes Stück Technik ausgegraben: ein Key Tronic Ziffernfeld aus dem Jahr 1977! Man bedenke: im selben Jahr kam der Apple II auf den Markt, der erste IBM PC folgte erst 4 Jahre später...

Vermutlich stammt er ursprünglich aus einem archaischen Computersystem, einer NC-Fräse oder einem Plotter. 

Wird früher oder später wohl bei irgendeinem Bastelprojekt Anwendung finden. Alles in allem ist er sehr hochwertig; die Tasten sind linear, vermutlich Spiralfedern, die Tastenkappen sind Double Shots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeksis (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Es ist da. Der Japanische Verkäufer war auf jeden Fall schnell wie der Blitz. Letzten Woche Freitag bestellt, diese Woche Mittwoch in den Händen gehalten. Inkl. Zoll und allem drum und dran. Wahnsinn. Tja, was soll ich sagen: Die Topre Switches sind echt eine Welt für sich. Und das Tippgefühl ist der Wahnsinn. Layout kannte ich ja mehr oder weniger von der Pure schon. Jetzt heißt es erstmal Tastaturen los werden. Zuhause wird sich die Rotation nämlich gerade in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben.

Auf Arbeit die Zowie mit Browns. Und fürs Home Office die Filco mit Browns.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Intellimouse optical...für mich "die Mutter" aller Old-school-Mäuse   - und die "Savu" daneben ist auch nicht schlecht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chadchanning (9. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Moin Moin zusammen! 

Ich habe hier jetzt schon einige schöne Kombinationen gesehen. Ich selber bin auch ein Fan von Mecha-Tastaturen und habe vor einiger Zeit mir eine Qpad MK-85 mit MX Red Switches zugelegt (direkt in Schweden bestellt, da hat man dann wenigstens die Auswahl welche Switches einem verbaut werden sollen.  )

Anbei befindet sich eine Logitech G500 und ein PS3 Controller (Emulatooooooor, jaaaaaaa!). 

Grüße


----------



## moparcrazy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal die Kone XTD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr Bilder gibts hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...t-tagebuch-maus-roccat-kone-neue-version.html

@chadchanning: Du kaufst Dir die MK-85 mit Red's in Schweden weil Du da freie Switch Wahl hast?

Qpad MK-85 mit Red Switch hier in DE = 129€  Qpad MK-85 mit Red Switch + Versand aus Schweden = 169€

Bei der MK-85 sind in DE Red's Standard...


----------



## Spielball123 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine Eingabegeräte.

G15 Blue Backlight weiß lackiert.
Roccat Kone +
X-Box Controller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



My sysProfile !Spielball


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hier mal die Kone XTD...


 Und hier ist _*meine*_: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch (viel) mehr Bilder und Info's finden sich im [Test-Tagebuch].


----------



## chadchanning (18. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@moparcrazy: bei meinen quellen war es zum bestellzeitpunkt ausverkauft. und die paar euronen sind einem ja dann auch egal bei den beträgen


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (26. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G400



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cherry Stream-XT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide jetzt knapp nen Jahr alt und sie tuns immer noch anstandslos


----------



## BöserMob (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

I<3lOGITECH  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

bissel unscharf aber was solls...


----------



## Farbfieber (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein neues Schreibbrett


----------



## 4LI4Z (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Filco mit Moogle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4C4RD! (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G510 vs. Razer Imperator auf nem QcK+ SK-Limited

Meine Razer gibt nach 1 1/2Jahren den geist Langsam auf  & die G510 wird wahrscheinlich auch in Rente gehen

Razer wird wahrscheinlich durch die Steelseries Sensei MLG Edition getauscht & bei dem Schreibbrett bin Ich mir noch unschlueßig. :/


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ducky "DK 9087 Shine 2" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-shine-2-10-keyless-mx-brown.html#post4869227


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich bin mal von Logitech auf Roccat umgestiegen und hoffe, sie hält in D3 länger! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pointhacks (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

bin auch mal über den fred gestoßen 

hier gibts ja einige schöne teile zu sehen sehr nice!

dann werd ich mal mit machen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gecekusu84 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

merhaba leute 
hier mein G19 mit selber gemachten aida64 skin 2 in 1 mit kreuz tasten wechselbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mit mein Roccat Kova past alles gut zusammen


----------



## benjasso (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Gecekusu84
Was ist das für eine Mini-Tastatur bei Bild 3 im Vordergrund? Das wäre was für meinen HTPC.


----------



## Gecekusu84 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

 guten morgen benjasso den mini habe ich von amazon für mein xbmc media center .
    Gib das in amazon ein da gibs noch bessere muss halt gucken hier :
*iClever® Wireless 2,4GHz Rii Mini Funk Tastatur Maus Touchpad RT-MWK01+ DE QWERTZ*


----------



## superman1989 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich bin mit einem Dremel die Große "Unhandliche" G9X schale an den kragen gegangen und das ist das Resultat! 

wie findet ihr sie? Noch schön lackieren? oder so "BIOMETRISCH" lassen.. xD

sie ist auf jedenfall super bequem ergonomisch geworden, da macht das Spielen gleich 2mal mehr Spaß!


----------



## Hai0815 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Mamba...


----------



## neuer101 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wenn auch schon nicht mehr die neueste, sie macht ihren Job immernoch...


----------



## Leandros (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



neuer101 schrieb:


> Wenn auch schon nicht mehr die neueste, sie macht ihren Job immernoch...


 
Hast du auch das Problem, dass dein Mausrad Extrem locker ist und ohne einzurasten zwischen zwei scroll stufen hin und her springt?


----------



## neuer101 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nein, ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Mausrad, da ist alles bestens  .

Alibibild:


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



superman1989 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit einem Dremel die Große "Unhandliche" G9X schale an den kragen gegangen und das ist das Resultat!
> 
> wie findet ihr sie? Noch schön lackieren? oder so "BIOMETRISCH" lassen.. xD
> 
> sie ist auf jedenfall super bequem ergonomisch geworden, da macht das Spielen gleich 2mal mehr Spaß!


 
Ist die überhaupt handlich?


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

steelseries 6gv2 mit Tasten von WASD Keyboard und Razer Taipan


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

_Mein Schaaatzz!_ 

Zowie Celeritas (King-Mod), G500, QcK


----------



## T'PAU (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich mit schwarzen Caps.


Nene, die schwarzen Caps liegen ja bei, inkl. Ausziehwerkzeug! 

Update:

Auch nach mehreren Stunden zocken (und tippern) hab ich mich nicht an den Neigungswinkel der Spacetaste gewöhnen können, dadurch dass die Tastatur insgesamt deutlich flacher auf dem Tisch liegt.
Nach einem Tipp hier im Forum (glaub es war hier) hab ich die Spacetaste einfach umgedreht!
Geht nun wunderbar, sowohl beim spielen, als auch beim schreiben! 

Sieht zwar komisch aus, aber wayne...


----------



## neuer101 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neueste Errungenschaft


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab mal wieder etwas interressantes gefunden... nicht ein, gleich zwei Apple Extended Keyboard II!

Das von 1990-1994 gefertigte Apple Extended Keyboard II war die letzte mechanische (standard) Tastatur von Apple. Die Tastatur hat abgesehen von ihrer sehr hochwertigen Verarbeitung einige Besonderheiten.

Beide Exemplare, die ich gefunden habe stammen anscheinend aus dem Jahr 1993 und wurden in Irland gefertigt.

Eine Besonderheit ist die Anbindung: diese erfolgt nicht per PS/2 oder USB sondern über ADB, den _Apple Desktopbus_. Diese heute völlig ausgestorbene serielle, Daisy-Chain fähige, universelle Schnittstelle wurde 1986 von Steve Wozniak entwickelt und stellt praktisch einen Vorläufer von USB und vor allem auch IEEE 1394 dar. Die Stecker sind 4-Pin Mini-DIN Stecker und ebenso wie die Kabel identlisch und kompatibel zu S-Video; für den Betrieb an einem modernen PC ist aber ein ADB-USB Adapter erforderlich.

Eine weitere Besonderheit sind die verwendeten Schalter: Die gedämpft-taktilen Alps Cream Schalter (fühlen sich ähnlich an wie gute Rubberdome) sind schon recht exotisch, eine wirkliche Besonderheit ist aber die Capslock Taste mit mechanischer Einrastfunktion (Alps CM Dunkelgrau).

Auch das Layout ist etwas ungewöhnlich; das Apple Layout der damaligen Zeit besitzt bereits _Funktionstasten_, die äquivalent zur Windwostaste (welche erst 1995 eingeführt wurde) sind und außerdem eine _F16_ Taste (rechts über dem NUM Block); diese wurde bei späteren Apple Tastaturen wieder wegrationiert und führt dazu das die Tastatur insgesamt 105 Tasten hat.

Auch der Mechanismus zur Einstellung der Schräglage ist exotisch- allerdings auch fehleranfällig; über einen Schiebeschalter kann eine Kunststoffplatte herausgeschoben werden welche dann als "Standfuß" dient.

Die beiden Tastaturen (die untere ist gereinigt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Gehäuse und Caps:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Controller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platinenrückseite; die Platine wurde von Alps gefertigt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neigungseinstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ADB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nun das Beste... da ich wirklich mehr als genug antike Tastaturen habe würde ich eine abgeben; im Idealfall an jemanden, der sie in Wien abholen kann.


----------



## Leandros (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wo gräbt man den solche Schätze aus? 

Schöner fund, mir gefällt die Idee de mechanismusses zum anpassen der höhe, wär schön sowas in verbesserter form mal in aktuellen Tastaturen zu sehen.


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



> Wo gräbt man den solche Schätze aus?


 
Die stammen beide aus dem Computerschrott der TU-Wien wo sie zusammen mit den dazugehörigen Computern entsorgt wurden.



> Schöner fund, mir gefällt die Idee de mechanismusses zum anpassen der höhe, wär schön sowas in verbesserter form mal in aktuellen Tastaturen zu sehen.


 
Mir gefällt er nicht; klemmt und ist Fehleranfällg, einfache Klappfüße sind da viel robuster.


____

Leider konnte ich bis jetzt keinen ADB-USB Adapter finde...

Belkin hat anscheinend mal einen gebaut, der aber schon lange nichtmehr hergestellt wird; vielleicht muss ich am Ende noch einen mit einem Microcontroller basteln.


Mich wundert auch das es noch keine Interressenten gibt- immerhin gibt es hier ja nicht jeden Tag etwas geschenkt...


----------



## Leandros (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mir gefällt er nicht; klemmt und ist Fehleranfällg, einfache Klappfüße sind da viel robuster.


 
Mir ging es ja nur um die Idee.


----------



## Timsu (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mich wundert auch das es noch keine Interressenten gibt- immerhin gibt es hier ja nicht jeden Tag etwas geschenkt...


 
Ich denke die ADB Schnittstelle stellt für viele ein Hindernis dar. Eine Model M hast du nicht zum verschenken über?


----------



## 4LI4Z (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Superwip, du hast ne PM.


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



> Eine Model M hast du nicht zum verschenken über?


 
Nur eine mit Kuppelschaltern aber die wird wohl niemand wollen...


----------



## Pumba86 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

G15 und G9 .. seit ca 4 jahren im Einsatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (1. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Corsair Vengance M65 Gunmetal Black 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (2. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Roccat Kone Pure 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (17. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Pro @ glossy white ; )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red-shadow (19. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Als Tastatur eine *QPAD MK-50 MX-Brown Switch* und als Maus eine *Logitech MX518*. Ich finde diese Kombination einfach TOP


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razer DeathAdder 2013 | Durandal Ultimate G1NL (MX-Brown).


----------



## Superwip (24. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So... mal wieder eine neue alte Mechanische Tastatur von mir

Es handelt sich um eine Tastatur für den IBM XT-PC oder AT-PC und Nachbauten von einer Firma namens _FUTURE technologie_ über welche ich nichts herausfinden konnte; vermutlich wurde sie tatsächlich von Datacomp gefertigt (die Gehäuseform deutet darauf hin). Die Tastatur nutzt Cherry MX Schalter... oder Nachbauten denn _moderne_ Cherry MX sehen anders aus. Die normalen Tasten haben schwarze Schalter die sich auch etwa so anfühlen wie schwarze Cherry MX (etwas _steifer_, daher mit mehr Reibung was aber auch am Alter liegen kann). Die Leertaste und die Enter-Taste haben weiße Schalter die allerdings nicht gleich sind; der Schalter der Leertaste ist deutlich härter... extrem hart... dafür hat die Enter-Taste eine zusätzliche Stützfeder, die wie ein MX-Schalter aussieht aber eben keiner ist; sie hat auch ein weißes Gehäuse.

Die Tastatur besitzt noch den klassischen DIN-Tastaturstecker, zum Anschluss an PS/2 ist ein DIN-mini DIN Adapter (oder ein anderes Kabel) erforderlich. Da der AT-PC und der XT-PC unterschiedliche Protokolle und Scancodes nutzen kann man mit einem Schalter auf der Unterseite der Tastatur zwischen einem (auch PS/2 kompatiblem) AT Modus und einem XT Modus wählen.

Angesichts ihres Layouts und der Kompatibilität zum "ur-PC" und XT-PC ist sie wahrscheinlich in den 1980ern gebaut worden (aber jedenfalls nach 1984); die Aufschrift auf dem Aufkleber mit dem Produktionsdatum kann ich aber leider nicht entziffern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne Caps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AT-XT Schalter und Aufkleber; rechts einer der beiden klappbaren Füße für die Neigungseinstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 
Falls wer Interresse hat würde ich sie verschenken da mir das Tippgefühl nicht gefällt. Idealerweise an jemanden, der sie in Wien abholen kann.

Verschenkt an Masterchief79


----------



## neuer101 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine neueste Errungenschaft, welche nun meine G500 ersetzt:

Die Steelseries Diablo 3 Maus, welche baugleich mit der Sensei Raw ist. Ich spiele zwar kein Diablo, aber der Preis war unschlagbar .


----------



## Braineater (27. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein feines Hiro. Eins der besten Pads die ich bis jetzt unter der Maus hatte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeksis (29. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann kauf die mal ein Artisan Shiden Kai. Das ist leider noch teurer, aber sowas von irre g.e.i.l. Ich habs selber nicht glauben wollen. Das toppt sogar sämtliche Zowie Pads.

Damit ich auch nochmal ein Bild raushaue (Leider Handycam, vllt mache ich ja morgen mal welche):

Die graue steht zu Hause und die beige auf Arbeit. Die ich aber ehrlich gesagt nur wegen der Caps gekauft habe. Und dann einfach die paar Kröten für ein zweites obendrauf gelegt habe. Denn eine Poker mit Custom Caps wäre auch nicht billiger gewesen.


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal wieder eine technisch interressante "antike" Tastatur von mir: die Mitsumi Electric KPQ-E99YC





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon das Layout, QWERTZ mit "Big Ass Enter", ist relativ exotisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch auch das Innenleben ist etwas besonderes: die Tastatur nutzt federlose mechanische Schalter welche im Ruhezustand "gedrückt" sind; sie sind daher jeweils mit einer externen Gummikuppel kombiniert welche die Schalter zurücksetzt. Alternativ kann auch eine Kegelförmige Spiralfeder für ein lineares Feedback genutzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier aus der nähe, einige der Schalter sind auf dem Bild geschlossen, andere offen; einer der Schalter wurde beim ausbauen beschädigt, die Tastenkappe hält zum Glück dennoch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tastenkappen mit aufgeklebten Zeichen; eine der Tastenkappen (NUM 3) wurde beim ausbauen beschädigt konnte aber geklebt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Design erinnert in vielen Punkten an IBMs Model M; das Kabel ist Spiralisiert, das Tastenbrett ist mit einer Stahlplatte verstärkt und die Platine ist von Tastenbrett getrennt und mit diesem über ein Flexprintkabel verbunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anders als bei der Model M kann das Tastenbrett selbst durch öffnen einiger Schnapper zerlegt werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platinenrückseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückseite der Tastatur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2w ist euch schon aufgefallen das die ersten ~50 Seiten die reinste Logitech G15 Huldigung sind? Erst auf Seite 49 findet sich eine mechanische Tastatur, eine Cherry G80-3000 ...wenn ich sie richtig idendifiziert habe (allerdings nicht ohne G15 auf dem selben Foto ). Auf Seite 65 folgt, diesmal einwandfrei idendifizierbar und ohne G15 eine Raptor Gaming K1. Auf Seite 85 folgt schließlich eine Filco welche anfangs belächelt wird.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal mein neuestes Eingabegerät. Ne DSD Button Box.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s|n|s (3. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

mein Bürostuhl, a.k.a. Throne of Games



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (4. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Maus wollte ich noch kaufen bin aber noch nich sicher welche.


----------



## Uziflator (6. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein alte ausgemusterte Labberdome!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TSchaK (11. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal was von mir:
Meine 6 Jahre alte G15 Tastatur wie sie aussah (man beachte wie abgegriffen es unten mittlerweile aussah):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wurde sie zerlegt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gereinigt (0,5 Stunden):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Folieren war wesentlich aufwendiger als Gedacht (3,5 Stunden):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wurden 14 neue, hellere LEDs eingelötet (0,5 Stunden) :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann noch alles wieder zusammengebaut:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles zusammen habe ich über 5 Stunden gebraucht, geplant waren nicht mehr als 2.


----------



## Hai0815 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Durch Zufall wiedergefunden...


----------



## cryzen (14. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

momentan leider keine cam hier deswegen die quali


----------



## Shadow666 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So das ist meine im täglichem gebrauchs Maus R.A.T 7.


----------



## Drazen (20. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier meine Gerätschaften: Steelseries 6GV2 , Roccat Savu und Roccat Taito Mauspad.


----------



## Braineater (20. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

So, ich poste dann auch mal hier 
Hab jetzt ja auch ne RAT7, aber nicht gemoddet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tastatur ist ne Cherry Stream XT


----------



## oneberlin (24. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dynamische corsair Duo 

Vengeance K90 & M60


----------



## loller7 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die gute alte QPAD MK80 mit MX Brown nochmal sehr gründlich gereinigt (mit viel Liebe wie man sieht) und ordnungsgemäß verpackt. Viel Spaß an den Käufer, behandle sie gut. 
Adieu QPAD *schnief* und hallo Filco Tenkeyless Ninja MX-Brown mit O-Ringen  (wenn sie da ist gibt es gerne ein paar Bilder)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@1awd1

Bilder hat schon einer im iRacing Forum gemacht. So wie es aussieht ist das Teil gut verarbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Bestellung wird zum 21 oder 22 nächsten Monat verschickt. Außer da bestellen noch mehr Leute aus Europa was. Dann gehts schneller.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier sind einige Posts verschwunden! Warum?
Dieses ist ein Bilderthread und sollte Post mit Bildern enthalten und kein Spam oder Diskussionen. Bitte unterlasst auch das Einbinden von Links zu Verkaufsshops oder ebay, da dies nicht Regelkonform ist!
Wie man Bilder einbindet: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann sollte es auch erwähnt werden, dass man hier nicht schreiben darf. Ich hab hier nichts dergleichen gefunden. Also immer schön den Ball flach halten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DSD Button Box, Fanatec Clubsport Wheel mit BMW und Formula Rim, Fanatec Clubsportpedals.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



1awd1 schrieb:


> Dann sollte es auch erwähnt werden, dass man hier nicht schreiben darf. Ich hab hier nichts dergleichen gefunden. Also immer schön den Ball flach halten.


 Auszug aus den Forenregeln:


> *2.2 Bilderthreads*
> In Bilderthreads dürfen nur Bilder eingestellt werden. Beiträge ohne Fotos werden gelöscht.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

also darf man hier immer schreiben wenn man ein bild anhängt? So kann man aber auch indirekt Diskutieren..


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das nennt sich dann Alibi-Bild^^

Alibi  (mein Bench-Schreibtisch mit ner G81)


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



1awd1 schrieb:


> Dann sollte es auch erwähnt werden, dass man hier nicht schreiben darf. Ich hab hier nichts dergleichen gefunden. Also immer schön den Ball flach halten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halt die Diktatur in den Foren. Nix mit freier Meinung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das Teil sieht schon schick aus.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (30. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




G400 + KeyTronic-keine-Ahnung-was^^
Highend vom Feinsten


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Halt die Diktatur in den Foren. Nix mit freier Meinung.


 
Du kannst doch gerne Deine Meinung äußern und niemand hindert Dich daran. Du solltest nur die vorgegebene Struktur eines Forums beachten. Selbst gegen einen _"Eingabegeräte Diskussionsthread"_ hat keiner etwas. Dort könnt ihr dann diskutieren, bis die Tastatur glüht, davon dann ein Foto machen und hier wieder posten! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4LI4Z (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neues Nagerchen und meine Filco jetzt mit 55er Ergos. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Review dazu erscheint in Kürze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Unicomp und G11


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sowas ist auch nett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schön wie die Mods immer zuschlagen. Irgendwie Zensur Style.


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Welche ist mechanisch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Corsair K60 + Logitech G600


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Richtig 

Beeindruckend; anhand des Fotos könnte ich es selbst nicht erkennen 

Hier noch Fotos vom Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich gerade sehr endlich wieder darauf zu tippen; ich habe um mich für die dringend nötige Reinigung zu motivieren hab ich in den letzten Wochen eine Cherry G80-3000 mit eklig linearen schwarzen Schaltern verwendet


----------



## Farbfieber (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Gigabyte Aivia Osmium + Gigabyte M6980X - ganz rechts meine alte MX 518 Refresh (wegen Defekt der DPI + Taste ausgetauscht)


----------



## GxGamer (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Aber schön wie die Mods immer zuschlagen. Irgendwie Zensur Style.



Ja, Posts ohne Bild in einem Bilderthread zu löschen ist ja so Zensur.
Wenn du mit meinem (USER-!) Review unzufrieden bist (das übrigens rein gar nix mit PCGH zu tun hat) kannste ja da posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Superwip schrieb:


> Nun... das ist kein klassischer, reiner Bilderthread; bereits auf Seite 1 gibt es auch einige Beiträge ohne Bilder.


 
Weil es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht in den Forenregeln war, alle Bilderthreads waren Anfangs halt noch mit Diskussion. Da waren auch noch fremde Bilderhoster erlaubt. 

Alibi:

Meine geliebte Illuminated (alte Revision), gibt keine bessere Tastatur mMn.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

GxGamer schon wieder, das hätte ich mir ja denken können. Also ich weiß ja nicht, der Thread heißt "Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte", das Wort Bilderthread sehe ich nirgendwo. Und selbst wenn man sich das mit viel Fantasie und gutem Willen so hinbiegt: hast du denn echt nichts besseres zu tun, als hier Beitrag um Beitrag von Leuten zu löschen, die ganz arglos über das Thema diskutieren, und das nur weil sie _kein Bild_ angehängt haben?

@Superwip: Ein bisschen wars geraten, aber ich hab mal reingezoomt und mir die Tastenkappen genauer angesehen, und die stehen bei der oberen teilweise ziemlich ungleichmäßig. Z.B. die rechte Pfeiltaste oder die Zahlenreihe (1,2,3). Mein Glück, dass das Bild so hochauflösend war 

PS: Fügen wir uns der Gewalt, diesmal mit Bild.
Das Pic ist von einer alten "Liberty" Terminal Tastatur, mit Blacks mit Dioden, und das Layout ist auch _nicht ganz_ Standard wenn man mal genauer hinschaut  Ich hatte mal ne Zeit lang überlegt mir dafür nen Adapter zu bauen und zu programmieren um die an meinen PC zu hängen, aber dann bin ich über eine G80-1800HFD mit Doubleshots und Blues gestolpert.


----------



## bundymania (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tesoro Maus & Tastatur


----------



## usopia (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@bundymania: du hast bei der Durandal teils weiße LEDs eingebaut? Sieht gut aus und ist mal was anderes. 

* ach nee, ich sehe gerade es gibt mittlerweile eine Special Edition.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab übrigens gerade in der Post meine G80-1000H*D*D bekommen. Ist im Grunde das Modell HAD, also mit Blacks, aber älter. Es ist z.B. noch kein Date Code drauf, weil, das hab ich nachgeschaut, das Keyboard gebaut wurde, bevor Cherry mit den Codes angefangen hat. 
Der Buchstabe A würde für das Jahr 1988 stehen, innen auf Rückseite des Gehäuses steht 7. Januar 1988. Innen auf der Frontseite steht 18.12.1987. Ich kann da nicht genau ran, weil das PCB an die Frontseite des Case geklebt ist, scheint auch so eine Eigenart dieses Modells zu sein. 
Ansonsten, joa... super Zustand für das Alter, Doubleshots sehen noch top aus, am Nummenblock sogar so, als wären sie nie benutzt worden. Klasse Fang.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab endlich nen Cardreader rangeschafft, hier also ein paar Fotos von meinmen Schreibtisch momentan^^ die G80-1000HDD mit Doubleshots und Blacks war ja neu von heute, die letzten zwei Wochen habe ich ein Apple Extended Keyboard 2 mit ADB-USB Adapter und weißen Clicky ALPS Schaltern genutzt. Dahinter liegt noch meine treue QPad MK-50 mit Browns, die ich benutze, wenn mir mal der Sinn nach etwas neuerem steht. 
Und daneben eine G80-1800HFD mit Doubleshots und Blues für meinen Laptop und die restlichen Mechas im Schrank.  (Mitsumi Mecha, ne G80-1000HFD mit Vintage Blues, die Future-Technologie Mecha mit Prototype-Blacks, die anderen beiden sind Rubbers die ich noch nicht weggeschmissen habe )
Und sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## 4LI4Z (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hammer Fund mit der G80-1800HFD, wo hast du die denn her?

Anbei noch ein Bild meines Halleffect Keypads.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ach, dazu muss ich etwas weiter ausholen. Mein Vater stellt Messtechnik und Mikroelektronik her, und wir haben mal ein Messgerät für die Deutsche Bahn gefertigt (als damals der ICE eingeführt wurde). Damit wurden die Geschwindigkeitsmessungen (und auch die VMax Fahrt mit 410km/h) aufgezeichnet und ausgewertet. Ein son Messgerät hatten wir noch unten im Museum stehen, das ist ja schon um die 20 Jahre her. Oben konnte man die Tastatur ausklappen, und, was springt mir da entgegen: Besagte 1800HFD^^
Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder von dem Messgerät, und wie ich die Tastatur da rausgezogen habe. Dafür wurden damals eigene Alu-Zuschnitte gemacht. Ich habe mir dann auf eBay eine alte G80-1851 gekauft und einfach deren Gehäuse für die HFD benutzt. Leider fehlt mir so der Date Code, der stand wohl nur auf dem Originalgehäuse, was damals aber direkt entsorgt wurde.


----------



## Braineater (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Zowie FK (in der Verlierer-Farbkombination )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech Illuminated Keyboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habs Xeox Pro mal zerlegt und mir die Federung angeguckt. Kein Wunder das die so schwach ist.
Schultertaste ist Gummidome, daher etwas leiser als beim originalen mit taktilen Knöpfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badt (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein paar kleine Eindrücke zur Zowie FK. Ein Review wird es in den nächsten 14 Tagen dazu ebenfalls noch geben .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loller7 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine Sensei die evtl. bald Platz für eine Zowie FK machen wird. (: 

Wegen Auflösung leider nur als Anhang, sonst wären die zu groß...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heute wieder was interessantes bekommen. Ein "Apple Keyboard" aus dem Jahre 1987, super erhalten, leider ist beim Transport der Escape-Key abgebrochen. Es trägt die Modelnummer "MO118" und ist damit um einiges älter als die hier von vorgestellten Apple Extended Keyboard II. Ich tippe gerade darauf, habe es per ADB-USB Adapter an meinen PC gehängt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Schalter und Tippverhalten:
Diese Tastatur ist zusammen mit dem Apple Extended Keyboard I das einzig bekannte Keyboard mir orangenen ALPS-Schaltern. Diese sind minimal taktil, ohne Klick. Würde sie grob zwischen MX Browns und Reds einordnen, aber anders: Sie sind etwas steifer, haben den taktilen "Bump" fast direkt am Anfang und einen generell kürzeren Tippweg. Tippt sich echt gut muss ich sagen, gefällt mir besser als auf meinem AEK II und ist ein schöner Tapetenwechsel zu den ganzen MX. Gerade wegen dem kürzeren Tippweg.
Tastenkappen sind PBT und gelasert, das Gehäuse und die Leertaste aus ABS (deswegen auch so vergilbt).

Layout:
Abenteuerlich. Deutsches QWERTZ, aber ohne F-Reihe (F1-F15) und ohne Sondertasten wie Delete, Printscreen usw... Modifier (also Ctrl, Alt usw.) gibts nur auf der linken Seite, rechts finden neben einer kleinen Shift-Taste die Pfeiltasten Platz, und zwar in ziemlich ungewöhnlicher Anordnung. Damit das ganze auch passt, wurde die Enter-Taste in der Breite gestutzt. Daneben gibts dann noch den gewohnten Nummernblock im Standardlayout (unterscheidet sich allerdings insofern von Windows, dass es eine "=" Taste gibt, die aber nicht in Windows funktionert). Oben in der Mitte gibt es noch eine Power-On-Taste, die aber auch nur an nativen ADB-Ports, sprich alten Macs, funktioniert.

Aufbau:
Das ganze Ding ist sehr gut verarbeitet und unheimlich massiv. Innendrin sitzt eine Metallplatte zwischen Schaltern und PCB, weswegen das Board auch rund 1,5kg wiegen dürfte. Knarzen tut da überhaupt nichts. Es gibt keine Aufstellfüße, dafür liegt die Tastatur aber sehr stabil und fest auf dem Tisch. Man öffnet das Gehäuse mit dem Lösen von drei Schrauben, rechts und links vom PCB finden sich die beiden ADB-Ports (Kabel kann man auf beiden Seiten anschließen). Das PCB ist von ALPS, hinten gibts noch einen "Apple Computer" Aufdruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und schließlich gibts noch ein kleines Vergleichsfotoshooting zwischen dem "Apple Keyboard", und meiner Cherry G80-1000HDD, beide aus dem selben Jahr (1987). Und zu dem AEK II (fand ich auch nochmal interessant).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Lasst mir grad noch 5 Minuten um die Fotos einzufügen


----------



## usopia (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Da hat das Teil so lange gehalten und du machst gleich die Esc kaputt.  Nee quatsch, nur Spaß! 
Trotzdem Schade wegen dem gebrochenen Cap. Hat man bei der Space eine Chance, die wieder zu "entgilben"? Kenne mich nicht so aus mit den Kunststoffen bzw. ABS. Und die Enter sieht echt lustig aus aber Hauptsache das Board funktioniert erstmal. Schöner und vor allem seltener Fund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jap, das geht dann ungefähr so: http://retr0bright.wikispaces.com/

Theoretisch ist das ganze Ding, inklusive Gehäuse, wieder in den Originalfarbton zu bekommen  Das ist halt so bei ABS Plastik, über die Zeit vergilbt das. Bei dem PBT dagegen, sieht man ja, das sieht aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Bullveyr (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

DSA Retro Caps auf meiner Filco TKL (MJ1) mit Blacks.


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Rennsitz aus Aluprofilen selbstgebaut. Grundidee stammt von Henning Piez, Monitorhalter selbst entworfen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoftLight (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So dann mach ich auch mal mit   Mein Schreibtisch:

Cm Storm Quickfire Pro
CM Storm Sentinel Advance 2
Steelseries 4HD
Steelseries Siberia V2

Logitech Z523
Logitech HD C207

Acer S220HQL
NEC IPS Multisync 2070NX


----------



## Braineater (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue Lieblingstastatur  (Corsair K70) Die anpassbare Beleuchtung ist ein Traum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein neues Arbeitstier (Thinkpad USB Keyboard), hat Cherry Strait+Logitech G500 verbannt.
Keine Ahnung, wie ich vorher mit einer Maus zocken konnte. 
Allerdings sieht der Schreibtisch jetzt so leer aus.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

_Noppoo Choc Mini_:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich dickwandige und schwere Caps. Außerdem wird deren Profil von Reihe zu Reihe immer flacher.

Insgesamt ist die Noppoo ein klasse Tastenbrett. Für 50 € ein guter Fang (gebraucht gekauft, sieht aber fast so gut wie neu aus)




Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Mein neues Arbeitstier (Thinkpad USB Keyboard), hat Cherry Strait+Logitech G500 verbannt.
> Keine Ahnung, wie ich vorher mit einer Maus zocken konnte.



Um die olle Cherry Strait ist es ja nicht schade drum, aber wie will das "Thinkpad" angeblich eine G500 ersetzten können ?


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Um die olle Cherry Strait ist es ja nicht schade drum, aber wie will das "Thinkpad" angeblich eine G500 ersetzten können ?



Der Trackpoint ist *für mich* einfach wesentlich präziser und ermüdungsfreier. 
Das einzige Problem ist das nicht alle Spiele mit der Scrollfunkton zurechtkommen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

(M)Eine Tastatur, (M)ein Touchpad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zugehörig zu (m)einem Laptop/Notebook *MEDION ERAZER X6823 (MD 98254)*.

(M)Eine Tastatur *Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless Cherry Red Switches* + (m)ein Touchpad *Logitech Wireless Rechargeable Touchpad T650* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## micha1006 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab eine Razer Black Widow Ultimate sowie eine Microsoft Sidewinder X4  Tastatur. An Mäusen habe ich die Tt esports level 10, die Roccat Kova + und die Ttesports Theron.
Als Mousepad nutze ich das Alumic von Roccat und nen  Pad mit dem Bild unseres Hundes


----------



## 1awd1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine Eingabegeräte in Aktion. Die Kamera ist leider recht hoch angebracht, daher der "Knick" im Cockpit, auf Augenhöhe passt das dank optimaler Triple Screen Unterstützung einwandfrei. Sind auch keine perfekten Runden aber reicht zum zeigen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSIG9aHWIZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hi,

das Gleiche mache ich in der "Luft".
Der Knick kommt ebenfalls von der Kameraperspektive.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Black Widow Ultimate 2013 Edition
Razer Deathadder wird villt durch die 2013er ersetzt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal wieder ein Neuzugang in meiner Sammlung mechanischer Tastaturen (der nächste wird hoffentlich bis zum Wochenende ankommen, da wirds dann auch nochmal nen Post zu geben):

Es handelt sich um eine Cherry G80-11801LPADE mit Compaq-Logo. Die Tastatur ist von 1996 und trägt die Seriennummer "000834" - nichts wirklich seltenes, aber dreistellig hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Switches sind MX Browns, neben der G80-5000 (und G80-11900 natürlich) die einzige Tastatur, die mir bekannt ist, die Cherry-seitig braune Switches verbaut hat. 
Die Keycaps sind aus dickem PBT und gelasert. Cherry hat echt das vorgemacht, wo momentan alle so scharf drauf sind ("Thick PBT"). Später wurden diese in einer zweiten Revision durch die üblichen dünnen gelaserten Cherry Caps ersetzt, meine hat aber glücklicherweise noch die alten Caps (auch zu unterscheiden an den Punkten auf "F" und "J" statt den Balken). Richtung F-Row werden die Caps interessanterweise flacher, wahrscheinlich damit sie in die Server-Racks gepasst hat, sie wurde nämlich als Server-Tastatur konzipiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Qpad - normales dünnes PBT | 11800 - dickes PBT | Cherry ABS Doubleshot)

Aus diesem Grund findet sich auch - und das ist die eigentliche Besonderheit - ein Trackball von Logitech auf dem Ding, mit linker und rechte Maustaste, leider ohne Möglichkeit des Scrollens. Man gewöhnt sich aber dran. Benutze meinen Laptop mittlerweile meistens ganz ohne Maus, zum Browsen reicht das auf jeden Fall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Gehäuse und Layout: Das Layout ist von der G80-1800 abgeleitet, das ist ziemlich offensichtlich. Die "Pause"-Taste hat eine eigene Einbuchtung bekommen und daher gibts an dem Numblock ein großes "+", bei der 1800 ist dieses 1x1 statt 1x2. Das Gehäuse ist erfreulicherweise sehr solide. Die neueren G80-1800 wurden einfach nur geclipst, knarzten, verrutschten leicht und waren qualitativ einfach nur billig. (Glaubt mir, ich hab leider selber so ein Ding). Dieses Gehäuse hier erinnert glücklicherweise eher an die alten Schlachtschiffe von G80-1000 und Model M, obwohl die Tastatur natürlich viel leichter ist. Das liegt daran, dass sie von der Rückseite an 11 Punkten verschraubt ist. Und sie ist noch rutschfester als meine Qpad MK50 
Hier dann nochmal der Bildervergleich zur 1800:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ist jetzt noch nicht ewig alt, trotzdem schön, dass sie in gutem Zustand ist und: diesmal hatte diese Anschaffung neben dem Sammlerwert sogar einen Sinn. Ich kann meinen Laptop an den Fernseher anschließen und dann vom Bett aus die nächsten Folgen meiner Serien anmachen oder im Internet surfen, ohne jedes Mal aufstehen zu müssen. 


Fotos gibts dann morgen. Ist spät genug.  Ein aktuelles von meinem Schreibtisch hab ich noch, das zeig ich euch schonmal (wer über die Ordnung meckert darf sich diese Kartoffel nehmen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Aus gegebenen Anlass hier noch mal ein Auszug aus den Forenregeln! Bilder bitte direkt hier im Forum hochladen!



> Bilder müssen im Forum hochgeladen werden (Anleitung), externe Bilder werden nur als Link angezeigt.





> *2.2 Bilderthreads*
> In Bilderthreads dürfen nur Bilder eingestellt werden. Beiträge ohne Fotos werden gelöscht.


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sorry, jetzt nochmal richtig.


----------



## biosmanager (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine "HIDs"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL mit MaxKeyboard Handballenauflage
Logitech G500 und Roccat Kone XTD auf Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mat


----------



## biosmanager (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab auch mal was "ausgegraben":
Mechanisches Keyboard von einem IBM P70 aus dem Jahr 1989 mit ALPS Plate Springs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Anschluss ist ein modifizierter PS/2 Anschluss von Hirose mit folgender Pinbelegung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tripod (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

dann mach ich auch mal mit.

ducky dk9008 shine 2(black switches) und eine handgelenkauflage von ducky 
(der silberne aluklotz ist ein griffin powermate)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die 6,50 EUR Raptor K1 mit schwarzen DoubleShots und hellgrauen G80-1800 Key Caps


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

IBM Model M von 06-06-96




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es lässt sich einfach herrlich darauf schreiben.


----------



## alm0st (8. August 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Qpad MK-80 und ne Roccat Kone (die Alte mit guter Revision) auf nem Steelseries 4HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, es hat etwas länger gedauert, aber die im obigen Post angekündigte Tastatur wurde endlich von mir auseinandergenommen. Kleines Teaserbild, den ganzen Rest poste ich nachher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, dann wollen wir mal. "Traditionell" schreibe ich auch diesen Post über die Tastatur, auf der Tastatur. 
Es handelt sich um eine mechanische Tastatur, wie unschwer zu erkennen ist. Wie selten sie ist, lässt sich schwer sagen, es gibt keine Produkt- und keine Seriennummer und auf Geekhack hatte erst ein Guru überhaupt schonmal so ein Ding gesehen... Davon kann man halten, was man will. Ich schätze auf ~1986-1990. Das besondere ist, dass sie sich in der Mitte zusammenfalten lässt, und man somit ein schön kompaktes Paket erhält, was man recht einfach mitnehmen oder verstauen kann. Wie ihr euch vielleicht schon denken könnt, ist es nicht gerade einfach, eine Mechanical so zu konstruieren, dass sie sich ohne viel Aufhebens einfach zusammenklappen lässt. Zum Mechanismus dann später mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zustand: Prinzipiell gut. Nicht vergilbt, nicht dreckig. Die Leertaste muss allerdings dringend geschmiert werden, sie quietscht erbärmlich^^ und die Enter-Taste ist leider defekt. Aber ich denke das kriege ich die Tage noch wieder hin. Zum Glück bleibt ja noch Num-Enter. Ansonsten kann man an dem guten Stück nichts bemängeln 

Switches: Dabei handelt es sich um weiße klickende ALPS-Schalter. Am ehesten vergleichbar wohl noch mit den MX Blue, aber eben doch anders. Sie klicken jedenfalls weiter oben. Die Betätigungskraft ist in etwa gleich. Mit etwas Gewöhnung sind die gar nicht so schlecht.

Keycaps: So, das ist interessant. ALPS Schalter habe ich schon einige auf meinen Apple Keyboards gehabt, aber dort waren die Kappen alle bloß gelasert. Ich hatte hier mit Pad-Printed oder bestenfalls Dye-Sub gerechnet. Bei ALPS-Keyboards sind die Kappen leider Gottes auf jedem zweiten Board eingeklebt oder sowas, man kriegt sie jedenfalls auch mit roher Gewalt nicht ab (abgesehen von der Leertaste). Ist auf meinem Apple M0118 genauso. Daher war das nicht klar. Ergebnis: Absolut neuwertige Doubleshots  (auf dem Bild sieht man es so ein bisschen, besser krieg ich das nicht drauf.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gehäuse und Layout: Das Layout ist auf den Fotos ja schon teilweise zu erkennen. An sich ist es 102 Tasten ISO-DE, sprich ohne Winkeys und Menu Key. Allerdings weicht es doch teilweise etwas vom heutigen Standard-Layout ab: Die Enter-Taste ist nach amerikanischem Stil "Big Fat Enter" gehalten, und im Zuge dessen gibt es ein kleines 1x1 Backspace (wegen der Raute-Taste). Wegen des Klappmechanismus liegen AltGR und RStrg direkt nebeneinander.
Das Gehäuse ist ziemlich leicht und besitzt leider keine Gummifüße. Trotzdem ist es an 12 Punkten verschraubt und daher verhältnismäßig stabil, verglichen mit geclipsten G80-3000 oder sowas.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klappmechanismus bzw. innerer Aufbau:
Der Mechanismus funktioniert erstaunlicherweise wirklich gut und hakelt überhaupt nicht, und das obwohl er nicht mal geschmiert ist. Das ist eine ziemlich coole Konstruktion. Die Tastatur lässt sich ja in der Mitte klappen, und besteht daher aus zwei separaten PCBs, die per Flachbandkabel miteinander verbunden sind. Hut ab, mutige Idee  Oben in der Mitte befindet sich ein kleiner Schalter, der erst gedrückt wird, wenn man die Tastatur vollständig ausgeklappt hat (das sind die blauen Drähte). Ist der Schalter nicht gedrückt (d.h. ist die Tastatur eingeklappt), funktioniert sie nicht. Daher kann man sie auch einklappen, wenn sie an einem PC hängt, da keine Tastendrücke registriert werden. Ist ziemlich durchdacht. Der IC befindet sich über den Pfeiltasten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (15. August 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Kone Pure treibt es bunt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlo (21. August 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Geräte von links nach rechts. 

li.: Zockertastatur cybersnipa von Flexiglow 
mi.: rapoo Funktastatur
re.: Steelseries Sensei Raw in Frost blue
Mauspad von Zockershirts


----------



## JackA (21. August 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

QFR mit PBT Blanks


----------



## GxGamer (5. September 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab dazu ein Review geplant.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (22. September 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Muss mal die rote Lackfarbe vom Keller aufbrauchen: G700

*kleines Update:


----------



## Gast1668381003 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heute - nach einer Strecke von knapp 9000 KM aus L.A., Californien - bei mir angekommen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Oberfläche ist sehr angenehm.  

Die Qualität der Caps ist vollkommen akzeptabel - gibt's nix dran zu meckern. 

Ist zwar kein DE-Layout, aber mich stört's nicht.


----------



## GranadaJoeLouis (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

beste maus ever.....

über amazon kann man die für über 100€ noch kaufen lol...ich hätte mir damals 35 stück kaufen sollen


----------



## T'PAU (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



GranadaJoeLouis schrieb:


> beste maus ever.....
> 
> über amazon kann man die für über 100€ noch kaufen lol...ich hätte mir damals 35 stück kaufen sollen


Jo, allerdings ist die Mausrad-Rasterung etwas weich. Da hab ich mir damals das Rad meiner alten MX510 eingebaut! Dann war sie echt klasse. 

Alibildchen:


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Vater hat die noch als Büromaus - könnte man ja gewinnbringend verhökern 

Ich habe heute noch eine alte elektrische Schreibmaschine "Triumph Gabriele 8008L" bekommen, eine "Reiseschreibmaschine" die mit Koffer geliefert wird und rund 20kg wiegt.  Ich hatte darauf gehofft, dass die Tastenkappen kompatibel zu modernen mechanischen Tastaturen mit MX Switches sind, da in den alten Schreibmaschinen oft Cherry MY Technik verbaut wurde. 
Die Keycaps sind leider nicht kompatibel, da in dieser Schreibmaschine noch die Vorgänger von alten MYs stecken, und zwar Cherry M7 Schalter (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Sind so ähnlich wie MX Blacks. Auf der Maschine sind zwei verschiedene Arten, die sich äußerlich nicht unterscheiden; das Tastenfeld ist noch recht leichtgängig (schätze 60g Auslösegewicht) und die Modifier sind dann schon deutlich schwerer (mind. 90g). Die Caps sind richtig klasse, unglaublich dick, Doubleshots und super erhalten. Ich werd das Ding jetzt mal auseinandernehmen und sehen, ob ich die Schalter nicht auf eine G80 löten kann oder sowas.  Leider nur ipod pics.

Für 8€ aber nicht übel und wie neu - angeschaltet, losgetippt - musste nach 30 Jahren Aufbewahrung im Schrank nicht mal den Toner wechseln 

Edit: Korrigiere, sind Cherry M6 alternate action switches mit leicht abgeknicktem Stem. Sachen gibts...


----------



## JackA (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Drakonia und G400:


----------



## beren2707 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So, habe meine QFP gegen die QFU mit Browns gewechselt. Endlich Vollbeleuchtung des Tastenfeldes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Oktober 2013)

Endlich die Logitech K-800 zum gebby bekommen, ich steh total auf diese Flachen Tasten  
und eine Logitech g-700s, die ist auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: sry das is die iPod Kamera


----------



## usopia (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Verpackungswahn...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ein paar fehlen aber, liegen noch im Keller.


----------



## tripod (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ducky shine 3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bekommt noch ein kleines "tuning".
dann gibt es mehr bilder


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Auch mal was neues von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindflay (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier mal meine  Razer Naga Molten Edition


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nach meinem letzten etwas ungewöhnlichen Foto hier mal die aktuelle Hardware zum reinhämmern der Daten, MS SideWinder X8 + Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ ​


----------



## -H1N1- (11. November 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab´s am WE endlich geschafft, das meine Sidewinder X4 auch grün leuchtet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shelby1989 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech G700  Razer DeathStalker


----------



## tripod (11. November 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

heute sind endlich meine ROTEN key's angekommen.
(auf den bildern sehen sie allerding "etwas" orange aus  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lichtverhältnisse sind leider grad auch etwas schlecht... werd mal bei tag noch ein paar bilder nachreichen


----------



## usopia (14. November 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hier mal meine letzte "mechanische Errungenschaft", eine Tt eSPORTS Meka mit MX-Blacks. Die hat eigentlich ein ziemlich verhunztes Layout aber irgendwie liebe ich diese kleine Mecha. Von der Quali her ist die auch einwandfrei, sehr robust, rutschfest und mit 50,- nicht zu teuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Stolz wie Oskar über meine erste Model M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die neue Version des FUNC Surface 1030 XL, mit (wie ich finde) einigen wirklich sinnvollen Verbesserungen genüber dem Vorgänger 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaximusQ (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Cyborg V.7 Keyboard

Cyborg R.A.T 9 Maus

Logitech K 400


----------



## Braineater (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Roccat Kone Pure Dreiergespann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Dezember 2013)

Meine G500


----------



## usopia (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

SteelSeries Rival:


----------



## Braineater (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Noch ein paar weitere Bilder der Kone Pure Optical. Der Nager gehört aktuell zu meinen Lieblingsmäusen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

so heute angekommen


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ducky Shine 2 + Max keyboard Keycaps + Ducky Wrist Rest + DeathAdder Black + Razer Destructor 2 + Roccat Bungee + Beyerdynamics DT 770 pro 250 Ohm + FiiO E10 DAC/KHV = durchaus brauchbare Kombination 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rellikemmiT (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier mal meine Schätchen Mad Catz M.M.O.7 und Logitech G710+ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biosmanager (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich bräuchte mal den Erkennungsdienst. Hab von nem Kumpel folgende Tastatur bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus der Seriennummer auf der Rückseite werde ich auch nicht schlau.


----------



## JackA (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

das dürfte ein Silicon Graphics AT-102 sein (dürfte auch Dell damals als AT-102 verkauft haben mit einem etwas anderem Design). AT-101 = US Layout, AT-102 = ISO.
In dem Video siehst du auch, wie die Mechanik aussehen müsste, wenn du eine Tastenkappe vorsichtig abziehst. Sind dann ALPS Switches, die in meinem Gedächtnis als richtig teuer abgespeichert sind. Werden z.B. in der Matias Quiet Pro verbaut.

Hier ein Bild von meinem MX-Board 3.0:


----------



## aliriza (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Tesoro Colanda Evil + Steelseries Rival + Qck+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iLoVeBrAiiNzZ (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Zurzeit Roccat Ryos MK Pro und Kone XTD für den PC und die Mad Catz Strike 5 und RAT 3 für den Laptop.


----------



## Badt (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Zowie EC1 eVo "Coller" Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treav0r (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

qpad mk-50 mit mx reds (rip handballenauflage  )
Zowie FK 
Zowie G-TF Speed

Nicht zusehen: Logitech G930


----------



## micha1006 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab ne Razer Black Widow Ultimate als Tastensklave und eine Tt esports Level 10 Mouse und als 2te Mouse eine Tt esports Theron !
Mousepad ist von Roccat das Alumic. Bin seit nun mehr als 2 Jahren (Keyboard,Mousepad) sehr zufrieden mit meiner Peripherie.


----------



## MrBacon (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Na ich will dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben: 
Maus: Revoltec Flight Mouse (geniales Teil  )
Tastatur: Cyborg V7 (ich liebe sie  )


----------



## aliriza (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ozone Strike Pro, auch sehr nett. Ähnelt der celeritas sehr..


----------



## Braineater (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bald erhältlich, die ideale Tastatur für Day *Z* 

Braune Cherrys und weiße Beleuchtung dürfte doch sicherlich einigen Anklang finden?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## usopia (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Braineater schrieb:


> Bald erhältlich, die ideale Tastatur für Day *Z*
> 
> Braune Cherrys und weiße Beleuchtung dürfte doch sicherlich einigen Anklang finden?!


 ...ich find's mittlerweile etwas blöd, daß CM dieses "festgefahrene" Switch/LED-Schema hat: Reds immer rot beleuchtet, Blues kommen in blau und die Mechas mit MX-Browns haben weiße LEDs verbaut. Ich hätte nämlich echt ganz gerne eine CM mit weißer Beleuchtung, kann aber mit Browns absolut nix anfangen, um es mal gelinde auszudrücken. 
Oder grüne Beleuchtung würde mir auch gefallen, hab ich noch nicht in der Sammlung aber da gibt es leider noch weniger Auswahl.
Und MX-Blacks, die ich widerum sehr gerne mag, werden auch immer seltener verbaut. Zumindest im ISO-De-Layout, ANSI weiß ich jetzt nicht.
So wird das nichts mit meiner dritten CM-Mecha...

* Cherry G80-1000HFD (MX-Blues):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Cherry MX-Board 3.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine erste Mecha, ist noch etwa ungewohnt

e: inzwischen mit o-ring mod versehen, fühlt sich direkt besser an. aber die red's sind mit noch zu leicht, brauch black's oder green's


----------



## Johnny_Burke (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nach ner unnötigen G19, jetzt ne Sidewinder X4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut und günstig würd ich sagen. 
Klappert gerne mal, aber ich kann gut mit ihr schreiben.


----------



## 1awd1 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (8. März 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Aus Weiß mach Matt-Schwarz + Chrom-Rot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anleitung zum Zerlegen des Controllers*​


----------



## treav0r (14. März 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine nager-clan


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_mein_ Nager-Clan


----------



## bassmantommy (15. März 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Teile...


----------



## xxsoulxx (7. April 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Babys


----------



## Teutonnen (7. April 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



usopia schrieb:


> ...ich find's mittlerweile etwas blöd, daß CM dieses "festgefahrene" Switch/LED-Schema hat: Reds immer rot beleuchtet, Blues kommen in blau und die Mechas mit MX-Browns haben weiße LEDs verbaut. Ich hätte nämlich echt ganz gerne eine CM mit weißer Beleuchtung, kann aber mit Browns absolut nix anfangen, um es mal gelinde auszudrücken.



Vielleicht wäre eine davon einen Blick wert:
Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard MX-Red silber, USB, DE (CH-9000019-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance K95 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (CH-9000020-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da hättest du MX Reds mit blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung. 

EDIT: Die Bilder scheint es nicht geladen zu haben... Kommen gleich nach.

EDIT2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF warum sehen die Bilder auf einmal so abartig schlecht aus O_o Die sehen ja aus wie mit einer 5€ Aldi-Wegwerfkamera gemacht


----------



## usopia (7. April 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Corsair-Mechas kenne ich natürlich. Würde ich aber nur kaufen, wenn es die als TKL gäbe, mit Fullsize-Boards bin ich gut versorgt. 
Die nächste wird aber wohl eine grün beleuchtete Ducky TKL mit Blacks oder Reds, leider momentan nicht lieferbar.

KeyCool 87 + DSA Retro:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## usopia (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@nicofication: die KeyCool kann man so, wie sie oben zu sehen ist, nicht kaufen. Ursprünglich war das eine "ganz normale" TKL mit Beleuchtung (siehe Pics im Anhang). Das Board ist für den Preis (ca. 70,- Euro) sehr gut verarbeitet, taugt also was.  Gekauft habe ich die "KeyCool 87" über Qtan's Ebay-Shop in China. Momentan hat er aber keine lieferbar, dafür andere schöne Sachen.

Die Keycaps kommen von Signature Plastics. Es handelt sich um die _DSA Retro Caps_ aus einem Groupbuy von Matt3o, auch ein Mecha-Fan.
Und ja, "Sammler" könnte man so sagen. Mechanische Keyboards sind so seit ca. drei Jahren ein Hobby von mir.

Dein post wird übrigens wohl bald verschwunden sein. Die Mods schmeißen hier alles raus, wo kein Bild angehängt ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (28. April 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

FUNC MS-3 R2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal was neues was heute gekommen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Da man es per Bluetooth-Adapter auch am PC nutzen können soll, post ich auch ein Bild hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schakal1109 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ne veraltete Tastatur von Cherry und ne Logitech G500.


----------



## Thaiminater (13. Juni 2014)

Gestern Neu gekriegt  nen cherry mx 3.0 mit Palmrest nen Razer Goliath Large und ne Razer Deathadder 
Mal noch ne Frage gibt es für die Wasd Tasten Gummitasten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XP1500Monster (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sharkoon Drakonia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

kenne ich irgendwoher... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dreck mal ignorieren, ist schliesslich schon eine weile länger in betrieb


----------



## snaapsnaap (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruhrpott (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine beiden.

Zum einen die Roccat Kone XTD & die Ttesports Level M10 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowchen666 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So das ist meine neue Maus 
Eine Ttesports Level M10
Sie heißt Tt eragon


----------



## dethacc (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So nun nach langer Suche endlich eine neue Tastatur mit externen Lautstärkeregler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ducky Shine 3 MX Blue mit Orangen LED + Ducky Wrist Rest (echt Leder) + Curious Inventor VMeter


----------



## 1awd1 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab meinem Formel Rim mal nen neuen Anstrich verpasst. Das GT Rim bekommt in den nächsten Tagen auch noch den ein oder anderen Farbklecks. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XP1500Monster (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Jetzt mal die Tastatur - Gigabyte Aivia Osmium (MX Red) im Dunkeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polyethylen (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Momentan schreibe ich auf dieser Tastatur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Modell MY 3000 R/M

Bei meiner neuen, alten Tastatur fielen ein paar Tasten aus, und jetzt ist die alte meine neue Tastatur. Man kann fast glücklicherweise sagen, (halb)mechanisch ist doch irgendwie besser 
Kurz gereinigt, und sie sieht aus wie neu.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nichts spektakuläres, aber dafür zeitlos:
_WASD V2 Barebones _| MX-Blue + 
_MaxKeyboard_ Keycaps | frontprint | transluszent



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Mionix-Kombination:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (3. August 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue G502 auf 'nem neuen Steelseries QcK. Ein QcK hatte ich vorher schon, aber wenn schon neue Maus, dann bitteschön auch ein neues Pad. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entschuldigt die Schweißperlen auf dem ersten Bild, ist sehr warm inner Bude. 

Eine kleine Mausparade, was hier noch so rumfleucht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (8. August 2014)

Habe mir wieder ne gebrauchte microsoft sidewinder x6 gekauft. Heute alle tasten etc gereinigt. Ist wieder wie neu. Einfach super diese Tastatur. 
Maus habe ich die steelseries sensei raw. Komme super damit klar 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für doppelpost. Das wichtigste vergessen xD


----------



## master030 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heute angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dee7734 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Eingabegeräte am Hauptrechner (G710+ und G700) und für Fifa der Xbox 360 Controller


----------



## S754 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ihr wollt richtige Eingabegeräte sehen? Hier bitte 
Ich benutze noch eine Microsoft Serial Mouse 2.0A und eine original Mechanische Tastatur von 1998.
Für Shooter nehm ich aber dann doch lieber ne optische Maus


----------



## Bullveyr (30. August 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

GON NerD TKL + Granite PBT Caps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAwA88 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Arbeitsplatz + Eingabegeräte

Corsair K70 MX Brown + Logitech MX18 ( damals fürn 5er bekommen  ) und PS4 Controller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Full Motion Sim...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 fehlt noch hier und da ne Abdeckkappe und die Kabel hängen noch wild rum aber sonst ist alles endlich fertig (Shifter kommt zum Monatsende, ist schon lang bestellt).


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (14. September 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine (bisherige Lieblingstastatur): Corsair Vengeance K70 RED




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. bis demnächst hoffentlich mal die RGB-Modelle kommen, die werden richtig nice


----------



## Deathy93 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Babys


----------



## BenRo (15. September 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und hier sind meine: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor jemand fragt: Selbstverständlich alle am selben Rechner angeschlossen. *g*


----------



## Jackyy_BaDitO2 (18. September 2014)

zu sehen: 
Tastatur Roccat Valo
Maus: Roccat Lua




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fast vergessen das stück steht bei mir in der Arbeit aufm schreibtisch (hab ich auf ebay für 50 euro gekauft zum testen). 
ich bin eigentlich voll zufrieden mit der hat aber zuwenig makro tasten für meinen geschack => daher blieb die valo stehen.


----------



## Braineater (22. September 2014)

Wird aber auch langsam mal Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute dann endlich auch auf dem Schreibtisch eingezogen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die K70 RGB sich nicht so einsam fühlt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dethacc (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Playstation 4 Ausrüstung für PC Spieler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Noppoo nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die dicken POM Key der Noppoo (unten) gegen die dünnen ABS meiner Ducky (oben):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man einfach mal unter den Fingern gehabt haben die POM Keys, fühlt sich viel besser an als die ABS.
Glaube ich brauch nen Satz PBT oder POM Keys für meine Ducky


----------



## Gast1668381003 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Braineater schrieb:


> Heute dann endlich auch auf dem Schreibtisch eingezogen:


Er immer mit seiner "Top-Tier" Kamera 

Tolle Fotos 



dethacc schrieb:


> Muss man einfach mal unter den Fingern gehabt haben die POM Keys, fühlt sich viel besser an als die ABS.
> Glaube ich brauch nen Satz PBT oder POM Keys für meine Ducky



Die *Noppo Choc Mini* ist mein absoluter Favourit unter den Tastaturen: Wunderbar kompakt, das flachere Profil der Caps finde ich ergonomisch besser als das Standard-Profil und die direkte Anbindung der F-Reihe ist auch praktisch. 
Die dicken POM Caps werden nicht so schnell speckig, sind schwerer und auch von der Haptik deutlich hochwertiger als ABS-Kappen. Die Beschriftung der häufig benutzten Tasten wird zumindest bei der ersten Version allerdings schon recht dunkel, aber sonst TOP 

Ich habe noch die erste Version mit MX-Red. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acetrax (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mit weißen LED wäre sie mir mittlerweile fast Lieber


----------



## thegesuser (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habe seit knapp 2 Jahren meine *Logitech G105*. Bin sehr gut zufrieden. Hat alles was ich brauche: beleuchtete Tasten und Anti-Ghosting.

Habe außerdem seit kurzem eine *EVGA Torq X10.* Bin seeehhhr zufrieden. Viel genauer als die Razer Deathadder und wirkt viel wertiger. Außerdem ist diese auch beleuchtet und verfügt über ein Gewichtesystem. Hatte vor der EVGA und der Razer Deathadder eine Microsoft Sidewinder X5, die jetzt seit 5 Jahren hält und auch noch von meinem Kumpel benutzt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (8. November 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich hab auch mal ein neues, nach Jahren. Mein Besuch hatte sich beschwert, weil die WASD Tasten auf meiner alten nicht mehr lesbar waren


----------



## JackA (10. November 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Vermutlich die letzten original Cherry 2-shots 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trekki1990 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Logitech K750 "Solar Keyboard"  ... Irgendwer muss ja auch mal "grün" sein. Hat mich damals ca. 80 € gekostet, aber das Geld auf jeden Fall Wert.

Habe die sowohl zu Hause als auch auf Arbeit. Besseres Schreibgefühl hatte ich noch nie.
Ich stehe allgemein auf die Tastaturen mit geringem Hub. Bei den anderen tun mir die Finger immer so weh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß trekki


----------



## KillerCroc (14. November 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Maus : Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury
Tastatur : Ozone Blade

die G402 ist heute frisch eingetrudelt und wurde gleich fotografiert 

und zu Ozone Blade : leider kein gutes Licht vorhanden gewesen


----------



## Dedde (15. November 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

seit kurzem im besitz 
tesoro durandal esport edition (mech.) + die neue vpro v900


----------



## 1awd1 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bei mir gibts auch mal wieder nen kleines Update. Der Fanatec CSS SQ ist endlich geliefert worden, jetzt machen auch die Autos mit H-Schaltung richtig Spaß. Außerdem wirde das G35 gegen einen Beyerdynamic DT770 getauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue Ladestation für meine Controller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und falls es wen interessiert, ein Unboxing:
Speedlink Bridge USB Charging System Unboxing (German) - YouTube


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Alt und abgegriffen, aber läuft immer noch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein jahrelanger treuer Begleiter .

Viel zu schade für den Müll, darum darf sie mir nun auf der Arbeit dienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxsoulxx (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hi, hier mein neuer Gral  Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake limited Edition  Nr .064 mit Zinc Keycaps u. Cherry Metal Sticker. MX Blue. Mit paracord sleeved cable in gunmetal gray, mit deutschen Keycaps.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz​


----------



## usopia (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine Neuheiten/Änderungen der letzten Wochen:
Keycool 22 (weiß beleuchtetes Numpad, Kailh Blue), Zowie Celeritas (weiß, MX Red) und meine CM Quickfire Rapid (MX Black) mit Granite Keycaps, wie sie momentan aussieht. Bekomme aber noch eine blaue Enter-Taste dazu. 
Beim Numpad und bei der Celeritas wurde übrigens jeweils ein zweites Kappenset in weiß mitgeliefert, wie auf den Pics teilweise zu sehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So bei mir hat sich eine CM Storm Trigger Z eingefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

oha, sind ja teils wirklich schöne Sachen mit bei...meine Hardware ist da eher einfach und schlicht, aber für mich (fast) perfekt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mistermeister (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Es geht nix über ne Steelseries Sensei + 9HD Mouspad 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackout292 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 + Razer Abyssus 2014 mit Razer Mousepad


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal meine selbstgebaute 60% Custom Mecha vorstellen, die mal eine elektrische Schreibmaschine war. 
Zum Build-Log/Tagebuch geht es hier entlang: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/368430-diy-mechanische-tastatur-selber-bauen.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berky (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Corsair K70 RGB. Für O-Ringe die Keycaps abgemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuddles (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und hier meine heiß geliebte Mionix Saiph 1800. 5 Jahre ist sie nun alt und leider verabschiedet sich nun die rechte Haupttaste.... und nirgends kann man die mehr kaufen


----------



## treav0r (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine neue Zowie EC2-A (Pixart 3310 Sensor)


----------



## alive_ (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 + Roccat Kone+ (Bald ersetzt durch Razer Deathadder 2013) + Razer Goliathus Extended Control + Steelseries Siberia v2 

Achja und meine Tetris-Lampe :þ


----------



## MG42 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die MK-80 hat sich "gut eingelebt"; unter den Tasten wächst bereits die 2te Generation an Sprossen heran   Sollte mal "wieder" geputzt werden.^^

Naja, weil mans ins Thema mogeln kann^^
Mal ne generalle Frage, zu den Achsen der beiden Trigger,
beim verwendeten Gamepad (DS4) erkennt den linken als "X-Rotation", beim rechten schlägt es in Richtung  der Y-A aus.

Soweit, sogut, nehme also für den L2 X-A; für R2 Y-A,
Nür für was wird "VOLL" gemeint? Den vollen Ausschlag bei minimalstem Auslöser  (digital, also kann man die dann einfacherweise als Tasten nehmen)?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. März 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein neues Schätzchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hammelgammler (7. März 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe mir auch mal eine Cherry G80-1800HPMDE bzw. eine normale G80-1851 besorgt. Das Layout ist echt super muss ich sagen!
Auch wenn ich lieber das Modell hätte ohne Windows-Tasten, dann wäre die Leertaste ein klein wenig weiter rechts, das würde ich angenehmer finden.

Eine war dabei, mit einem sehr weißen Geäuse, alle anderen sind schon ziemlich stark vergilbt, aber nun ja, so ist das halt mit alten Tastaturen.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (10. März 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab mir mal ne neue gegönnt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

Orion Spark


----------



## hammelgammler (14. März 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ein neues Mitglied ist gestern eingetroffen, eine Coolermaster NovaTouch. Schade nur das ich nicht die untere Reihe + Capslock mit den Cherry Dyesubs belegen kann... Die gab es ja nur bei Tastaturen ohne Windows Tasten... :/
Ansonsten sind Topre schon echt geil, muss mich nur noch dran machen und es silent modden. Alles schon bestellt dafür.


----------



## fkress (25. März 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie hast Du das gemacht?


----------



## a-e13 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich extra hier im Forum angemeldet, weil ich diesen Thread über Google gefunden habe.
Ich nutze allen Ernstes noch eine Logitech MX510 Maus!
Ich habe auch Erfahrungen mit der MX518 (die genau so gut ist) und hatte letzte Woche mal eine Logitech MX Performer zum Testen hier.
Da ich jetzt frei hängende Monitore habe, stört mich das Kabel meiner MX510 ein wenig. Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach einer kabellosen Maus, die der 510/518 so nahe wie möglich kommt.
Ergonomisch dürfte ich mit der 510 "zusammengewachsen" sein. Ich schätze mal vorsichtig, dass ich die Maus seit etwa 10 Jahren im Betrieb habe. (Immer noch die selbe).
Damals gab es wohl noch keine Obsoleszenz. Die Performer fand ich an sich super, aber da ich eine etwas rauhere Schreibtischoberfläche habe, ging das einfach nicht gut.
Die Maus hat extreme "Schleif"-Geräusche verursacht und leider auch durch die unruhige Fläche derbe Aussetzer beim Bedienen verursacht.
Ich bin kein Hardcore-Gamer. Ich zocke zwar auch ab und an, aber wenn dann nur im Single-Player-Mode. Aktuell spiele ich gelegentlich Dying Light. Dort funktioniert (die leider extrem wichtige) Mitteltaste nicht. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich schätze mal, es liegt an meiner veralteten Maus.
Die User von diesem Board scheinen mir am besten geeignet zu sein, mir einen gleichwertigen - oder sogar noch besseren - Ersatz empfehlen zu könnnen, der meine Logitech MX510 in die verdiente Rente schickt.
Leider hat Logitech das Beste nicht weitergeführt und somit bin ich einfach ratlos.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
Rahmenbedingungen:
- Ich nutze primär ein Linux System
- Ich kategorisiere mich eher in die Office- als Spielerfraktion
- Trotzdem zocke ich ganz gerne ab und an (aktuell Dying Light, bald hoffentlich GTA)
- Ich nutze ein DualMonitor System mit 2x24 Zoll Monitoren. Beide auf FullHD
- Ich brauche keine programmierbaren Tasten. Ich nutze nur Mausrad (exzessiv) und die Daumentasten "Vor" und "Zurück".
Eigentlich sind die Anforderungen nicht besonders hoch, aber ich hätte halt gerne wieder eine Maus, die mir meine MX510 (oder MX518) wieder bringt.
Gibt es denn überhaupt Mäuse in dieser Richtung? Oder muss ich mich einfach umgewöhnen?
Die MX Anywhere konnte ich auch schon testen, allerdings fehlt mir dort das gewohnte "Feeling". Die Maus hat einfach ein ganz anderes Handling.
Unter all euch Hardware-Enthusiasten gibt es sicherlich auch Anwender, die vor dem gleichen Problem standen.
Deshalb sage ich jetzt schon danke für eure Hilfe.
Pic (for proof)


----------



## JackA (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Also das Fotografieren musst du noch üben 

So sieht meine Hardware nach Jahren aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar sonderbare Geräte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Und meine aktuelle TKL.
CM Storm QFR MX-Red, Ducky PBT ISO weiß blank und Ducky PBT ISO schwarz side printed.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4C4RD! (13. April 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nabend 

Ich will auch mal mitmachen 


Zu sehen:

SteelSeries Sensei Raw Glossy auf nem SteelSeries QcK+ Fnatic Asphalt

Logitech G510 auf meinem alten SteelSeries QcK+ SK-Gaming

Meist auf meinem Kopf; Logitech G930.

In absehbarer zukunft, sprich in 15Tagen  kommt von Alternate dann endlich meine neue SteelSeries Apex ohne Raw  





edit: Sie ist endlich da  meine geliebte Apex. Dazu gesellt sich noch eine Sensei MLG.


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (15. April 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habe eine Sharkoon Skiller Pro Tastatur, und eine CSL SM-800 Maus. Sind bei Half Life einsame spitze!
Sonst hab ich auch noch ein Wacom Bamboo CTH-470, ist theoretisch auch ein eingabegerät.
Und aufm Kopf ein Creative Fatal1ty HS-800 Headset, wobei das Mikrofon aber im Mainboard steckt. Das standmikro, ein Speedlink Capo, ist in der Creative SB Recon3D angeschlossen, ebenso wie das Headset.
Und sorry für die Kartoffelqualität. Kamera will nicht so recht.


----------



## Farbfieber (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue, nachdem mich bei meiner alten, das Kabel nur noch aufgeregt hat. Musste doch was ohne Kabel her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. April 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Turtle Beach - Drift M Mousepad plus Zowie EC2-A

Wollte mal 'ne kleine Lanze Brechen für dieses Pad. Die Marke war mir total unbekannt (dachte es wäre eine "Hausmarke") und hab es im Sonne, Mond+Sterne Elektromarkt gekauft. Für mich perfekte Größe und Dicke (3,5mm, 4mm? steht leider nicht drauf), gute Gleitfähigkeit für die Maus und Logo ist dunkler in natura, sehr dunkles Weinrot - da verzeihe ich auch diesen Megaufdruck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Auf dem Foto kommt es nicht so rüber, aber weiße "Shine"-Caps mit blauen LEDs sehen _ziemlich_ cool aus  

Leider bekommt es 'ne 80€-Kamera nicht gebacken, die LEDs wirklich ROT leuchten zu lassen - die oberen LEDs sind_ nicht_ orange... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Farbfieber schrieb:


> Meine neue, nachdem mich bei meiner alten, das Kabel nur noch aufgeregt hat. Musste doch was ohne Kabel her.



*MouseBungee* anyone ?


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



Nightlight schrieb:


> *MouseBungee* anyone ?



*meld* wie immer hochprofessionelle Photos...sry; hab' mir den Schnickschnack mal gegönnt, da das Mousekabel da wo ich es haben will immer etwas zu doll zog und ich keine Lust auf basteln hatte bzw. es wenig Möglichkeiten am Schreibtisch gibt Kabelbinder etc. anzubringen um das Kabel zu bändigen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nicht die beste Qualität da ich gerade kein eigenes Handy hab. Ich hab meine G510 einfach mal weiß gefärbt und muss sagen so sieht sie 10000 Mal besser aus als in Silber/Grau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich arbeite bei einem betrieb, der alte pc's zB von firman oder krankenhäusern bekommt, diese wieder fit macht und dann günstig an bedürftige verkauft. 
ab und zu kommt da auch mal was interessantes rein, so wie dieses gute stück. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(diesen text habe ich auf ihr geschrieben, funktioniert also noch  )


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Leider mußte ich merken, dass die Ergonomie meiner alten Zowie, mit der ich soweit zufrieden war, sich nicht mit meiner Arbeits/Zockhaltung/Ergonomie  verträgt...also Ersatz. Für 40€ vollkommen ok - für mich persönlich aber das Ende der (Budget-)Fahnenstange, aber ich bin's Leid viel Geld für Mäuse auszugeben, sehe da keinen Mehrwert mehr für mich..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maus = Ozone Neon


----------



## treav0r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Zowie "ZK-2" 

 Shell der Zowie FK (2013), Innenleben der Zowie ZA11


----------



## usopia (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

...hab' einen ähnlichen Mix: meine Zowie AM/FK. Die Innereien der AM samt der schön knackigen Huano-Switches im Gehäuse einer FK, das den etwas besseren Shape hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MCJackBauer (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte - blaue Tastatur*

Ich habe mir eine farbige Tastatur gekauft, als Highlight auf dem Schreibtisch.
Kann ich nur empfehlen, da nicht alles eingefärbt ist und sieht dadurch sehr stylisch aus!


----------



## usopia (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neuester Mecha-Zugang: CM Storm Trigger Z mit MX Blue-Switches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. August 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

CM Storm Devastator



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barho2 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

SteelSeries Rival Dota 2 Edition die auf ner SteelSeries QcK ihren Platz findet und links danaben ne Logitech G710+.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Hatte leider nur die Handykamera da


----------



## usopia (21. August 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..bin endlich dazu gekommen, die erste Mecha mit Round 5-Caps auszustatten: eine Ducky G2 Pro (Black Mamba) mit MX Clears. Sie sieht zwar mittlerweile schon wieder leicht anders aus - aber egal. 
Die Kappen sind jedenfalls hammer, das Beste, was ich bisher in den Fingern hatte. Ich hab' noch weitere R5-Caps (auch in weiß) für zwei oder drei Boards, Pics gibt es dann irgendwann demnächst hier. An das kultige SA-Profil hab' ich mich auch schon gut gewöhnt, ist aber evtl. nicht jedermanns Sache. ...love it!


----------



## tripod (21. August 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

cougar 550m




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. August 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Rapoo VPRO V700 + Logitech G502 Proteus Core + Razer Goliathus Control Extended + Roccat Apuri




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Maus und Apuri sollte ich mal sauber machen, seh ich gerade xD )


----------



## JackA (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wieso hast du dich für die V700 entschieden? für das Geld hättest du ja original Cherry-MX auch bekommen?
Meine gemoddete MX-1800:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. September 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verwackelt, wie immer


----------



## usopia (28. September 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Tt Meka + Round 5 Caps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Novatouch mit 2x custom Keycaps von WASD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

„Mausi“ ist heute (Abend) auf den Tag genau 16 Jahre alt geworden.


----------



## usopia (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@Carsten: sowas nennt man wohl gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. 
Abgenutzt ohne Ende aber wahrscheinlich immer noch eine der besten Mäuse, die je gebaut wurden. Leider ist mir die Intelli Explorer etwas zu langsam von den CPI her, sonst hätte ich bestimmt auch eine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das Hackbrett sieht aber auch cool aus - was ist das für eins?


----------



## usopia (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ...was ist das für eins?


Das ist eine "Ducky G2Pro" mit MX Clear Schaltern. Ursprünglich waren da schwarze, gravierte PBT-Keycaps drauf, die ich durch "Round 5" Caps im "altmodischen" SA-Profil ersetzt habe.
Ein nicht ganz billiges Hobby hab' ich mir da ausgesucht. 

Wer Interesse an Bildern hat, was die Leute so alles mit ihren R5-Caps anstellen, kann hier mal nachschauen.

IBM Model M, Bj. 1991:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ASUS ROG Gladius 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pash0r (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine "R5-Filco" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Board und Caps: 
Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja mit den Doubleshot R5 Caps aus nem Groupbuy in Wunschfarbe (Deskthority).

Anbei die gewüsnchten Pics:


----------



## Braineater (15. November 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Seit heute auf dem Tisch, mit tollem Avago ADNS 3310 Sensor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (16. November 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die neue SteelSeries Rival 100. Leider nicht wirklich so wie erwartet. Vielleicht verfasse ich dazu die Tage ein kurzes Review.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## irishrOy (22. November 2015)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

James Donkey 007 in grün 
Sehr leichtgängig zum bewegen und kaum "Haftung".
Bin von einer G400 auf sie umgestiegen, und kann mich soweit nicht beschweren (Habe hauptsächlich TF2 und MGS TTP gespielt damit).


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

im Moment mag ich Orange ..auch wenn man dank meiner Profi-handy-Kamera nur die Hälfte sieht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine absolute Favoritenkombi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ducky_ (MX-Brown) / _CM Novatouch_ (Topre) + _Mionix Castor_ (auf Razer Destructor 2)


----------



## usopia (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Novatouch und Shine 3 Slim hab' ich auch. Beides super Boards. Die Topre-Switches sind echt hammer aber die Novatouch finde ich ehrlich gesagt nur mit Silent-Mod erträglich. Hier mal meine NT mit SA Jukebox-Caps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und die "I"-Kappe ist mittlerweile natürlich richtig herum aufgesteckt. Hatte die Caps schnell montiert und gleich Fotos gemacht, wobei mir dieser Fauxpas nicht gleich aufgefallen ist.


----------



## D4nyx (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So nach viel Wartezeit ist endlich die Ducky Shine 5 RGB bei mir eingetrudelt  Junge, ist die schwer  Aber von Verarbeitung und Tastenanschlag mit dem MX-Browns ein riesen Unterschied zur vorherigen Microsoft Rubberdome.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mauspads......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual 

Corsair Strafe RGB MX Silent...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...oder Corsair K70 RGB Rapidfire mit MX Speed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ööööm "zeigen" mit "Bildern" nicht blos nennen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## usopia (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

he he: Schreibt hin eure Eingabegeräte! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tilfred: die Func sieht doch ganz nett aus, da darfst du ruhig ein Bild hier einstellen.


----------



## Tilfred (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Alla gut...

Logitech MX 518
Func KB-460 CHERRY MX Blue


----------



## Sly84 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Roccat Tyon, Corsair K95 RGB, Saitek X52, Logitech G13


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RofflLol (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Razer BlackWidow Chroma 
Logitech G502 RGB


----------



## Braineater (3. August 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine kleine Nagersammlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es jemand interessiert. Ein Review zur vorderen Gigabyte XM300 inkl Vergleich zu den anderen Mäusen hab ich hier im Forum hinterlassen: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 Gaming Maus - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?


----------



## Braineater (29. August 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Neuzugang, damit ist das Rival Trio komplett  Die 700er sagt mir formtechnisch am meisten zu, die 300 ist leider etwas zu lang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: noch ein zweites Bild, eine Taste war falsch montiert


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Keine LEDs, garantiert unauffällig, total zeitlos und generell mehr so der Ninja-Style: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (25. September 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ducky one hat die mk85 abgelöst


----------



## Caduzzz (26. September 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@ danomat

is uffm Kopp, aba hallo, Respekt kann'ne jeda so rum tippn 

Alibibild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (29. September 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Schwarz mit ein bisschen bunt:   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . . . Corsair K70 / R.A.T. 7/ XBox 360 Custom Controller


----------



## vfxworld (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Corsair K70 Rapidfire und im Hintergrund Logitech G402 auf einem Roccat Hiro+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch dringend mal ne vernünftige Kamera...


----------



## usopia (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

@RawRob: ganz ohne Fotos wird dein post hier wahrscheinlich recht schnell gelöscht, da ein Bilderthread.  Also, zeig uns deine Eingabegeräte.

VicTsing mit PuLSE-Caps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

...Bastelstunde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...beendet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...an der Beleuchtung wird ein anderes Mal gefeilt...


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (19. November 2016)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

CM MasterKeys Pro L MX Brown 
Logitech G900
Corsair MM400



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Folgende Veränderungen müssen noch vorgenommen werden:
Neue Nummer(1-10) Keycaps mit einer besseren Lichtdurchlässigkeit.
Mir gefällt es nicht das die Zahlen auch etwas Licht abgekommen. Entweder richtig oder gar nicht 
Noch nirgends gefunden.

Mauspad muss eigentlich auch getauscht werden aber ich habe hier zwei Corsair Mauspads(Hard und Softpad) liegen mit dem gelben streifen.
Mal schauen ob ich eine gute Alternative finde und diese schnell verkaufen kann.
Ein größerer Schreibtisch wäre natürlich auch mal angebracht.


----------



## usopia (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ducky Shine 3 Slim + Round6-Violett/Cream-Caps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiimknopf (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

SteelSeries ApexM800
SteelSeries Rival
SteelSeries Pad
Logitech G933 Artemis Spectrum (von SteelSeries kein passendes gefunden)
XboxOne Pad schwarz


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

16 Euro 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoeKiller123 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hab die gleiche aber leider mehr bezahlt.


----------



## JackA (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

PBT Doubleshot Tastenkappen Test auf meiner alten Lady:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLo0s (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neuste Errungenschaft  
Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro M 
Hatte schon große Befürchtung das mich hier ein Pingkonzert erwartet, aber wurde sehr positiv überrascht! 
Nur die linke Windowstaste pingt und das hält sich sehr in Grenzen!
Einziger Kritikpunkt sind meiner Meinung nach die Tastenkappen, die sind sehr dünn und fühlen sich billig an. 
Jemand nen Vorschlag für Ersatzkappen? Am besten PBT und side printed oder blank 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Königin - IBM Model M BJ 1987 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kommt leider nicht an meinen alten, kabellosen Xbox 360 Controller ran  Aber der Pro-Gamer Modus ist ganz cool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Immer noch glücklich mit der Gladius !


----------



## TheLo0s (7. März 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neue Tastenkappen - PBT Porn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (9. März 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -zEr0- (18. März 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das Keyboard 4 Ultimate + NPKC Dolch blank PBT keycaps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (27. April 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ja, auch wenn ich kein Razer Fanatiker bin, ich steh halt auf Tron und die Maus ist mMn. sexy:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S6_ (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hoffentlich, bald, demnächst..ist sie weg


----------



## dekay55 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Berührungsloses Eingabegerät


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

MX 518 

und

Razer Black Widow


----------



## ColinMacLaren (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Steelseries FTW. Der Typ, der bei Steelseries die Ergonomie macht hat ähnliche Hände wie ich. Der Typ, der bei Logitech die Ergonomie macht, hat Wurstfinger. Riesige, teigige Wurstfinger. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farbfieber (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Von Sharkoon Skiller MECH SGK1 auf Logitech 910 Orion Spectrum umgestiegen - Sorry für die schlechte Quali - ich mach alle Bilder mit einen Huawei P8 Lite


----------



## Rwk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

_MasterKeys Pro S RGB ● Cherry MX-Brown_


----------



## JackA (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

1 Tag Arbeit (das meiste ist in der Tastatur passiert, wie luben, Switches tauschen und co.):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Maus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neue Tastenkappen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (3. Juli 2017)

*Razer BlackWidow Chroma V2 + Razer Deathadder Chroma*

Ich mach mal auch hier mit ^^
Einmal die Razer Deathadder Chroma für 36€ im Angebot bei Amazon ergattert und dann heute angekommen die Razer BlackWidow Chroma V2 mit Orange Switches (taktil und leise).
Gefällt mir beides Super, besonders die Tastatur. Von ~50 Wörtern pro Minute mit meiner Logitech G510s in Typeracer zu konstanten 60-65. Es fühlt sich auch sehr gut an auf der Tastatur zu tippen.
Auch mit der Maus komme ich durch ihr niedrigeres Gewicht im Vergleich zur G502 Proteus Core besser klar und treffe in Overwatch auch entfernte Ziele einfacher


----------



## Caduzzz (27. September 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kleine Modifikation auf der Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro S 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (27. September 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Die Buttons gefallen!  
Kann man die kaufen oder selfmade?

Meine aktuellen Farbkombinationen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heute erstanden. Roccat Suora. Und die Logitech MX 1000, Dank Organspende in Form eines Akkus wieder in alter Stärke!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spontangönnung im Media Markt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden - komischerweise sagte mir die Tastatur beim Probetippen im Markt irgendwie nicht so wirklich zu, aber nun nach ein paar Stunden daheim, bin ich überzeugt. Die Maus ist sowieso erste Sahne, nie wieder mit Kabel, ganz klar!


----------



## megasthenes (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drevo Calibur 72, Logitech MX Master Stone, Thrustmaster T.16000M und einen DS4-Controller gibts auch noch, nutze ich aber kaum - deswegen nicht im Bild.


----------



## Ace (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Corsair K65 Lux Compact




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Paar neue Kappen für die "escape" Taste  für meine Ducky One TKL, sowie neues Tastaturkabel - eins für mich, eins für einen Freund, beides über Home | CandyKeys Mechanical Keyboard Store (David von candykeys ist wirklich sehr nett, super fixer Support; ich weiß nicht ob er das neben- oder hauptberuflich stemmt, aber kann ich nur empfehlen und unterstützen! Ist übrigens ein deutscher Store falls jemand über das englisch stolpert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für meine Freundin, die zwar mit Mechas nichts anfangen kann, aber Kleeblätter mag - einen Schlüsselanhänger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lappa (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magicforce 68 (mit Kailh Red) ist heute angekommen. Löst meine alte Lioncast LK20 (mit Cherry MX Brown) ab.


----------



## Lappa (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## -zEr0- (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das Keyboard 4 Ultimate + Tai-Hao PBT dye sub keys


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Maus, mausgrau oder auch mausgraue Maus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

HyperX Alloy Elite RGB...könnte meine Corsair K70 RGB Lux ersetzen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. März 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neue Tastenkappen  *Dank+Gruß an DaBlackSheep*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und meine Frau fängt jetzt auch an zu basteln  *Dank an JackA$$ für den Plug'n'Play Tipp *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

YouTube





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Makroaufzeichnung ohne extra Software


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. April 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Setup:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tastatur: Thermaltake X1 RGB (Cherry MX Blue)
Maus: Corsair Dark Core RGB SE
Pad: Corsair MM1000


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Aus dem PCGH-Bildarchiv: *Raptor Gaming LK1* - vorgestellt Ende 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Diese 9 Dudes haben eine ziemlich lange Reise hinter sich (Importiert aus Hong Kong)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilfred (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Siehe Signatur


----------



## JackA (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Patriot Viper V770 und Sharkoon Purewriter RGB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## octogen (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Einmal Ducky -> wieder Ducky -> immer Ducky 

Duckychannel ... Ducky One 2 (USB3.0) Cherry MX-Speed-Silver & Ducky Leather Wrist Pad (Echt Leder Handballenauflage)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. August 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Hier sind zwei echte Klassiker aus dem PCGH-Bildarchiv.

Gravis PC Gamepad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gravis Gamepad Pro:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## megasthenes (18. August 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil warum nicht?


----------



## Lockeye (19. August 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein aktueller "FPS" Boy

Finalmouse Ultra Light Pro mit Paracord, Sidegrip und überarbeiteten Füßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (1. September 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

ASUS Strix FLARE 

Hach, wenn das Gehäuse nur aus Alu wäre ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (29. September 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Da sie so toll zum Schreiben ist behalte ich die Panda doch, trotz ihrer etwas hohen Latenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Aus HK:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## master030 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crytektw (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Meine neue Mx518 Legendary  Sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Keycaps für die Gattin bzw. meine potentielle weiße TKL(oder kleiner)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Ducky One 2  (wie immer kann ich nicht fotografieren...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray2015 (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal was schönes für meine Tastatur gegönnt. Zwar teuer aber dafür aus Edelstahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Sehen ja schick aus ! Aber wenn ich dann diese Bild sehe .....


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

hm..ich sehe da 'nen Klecks Kleber etc., vermutlich einfacher als Metall/Plastik Doubleshot...aber das das zwangsläufig angemalte Plastikkappen sind?? Hm....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Zur Erinnerung, um weitere Diskussionen in diesem Thread zu vermeiden. Dies ist ein Bilderthread!



> *2.2 Bilder-Threads*
> In Bilder-Threads dürfen nur Bilder eingestellt werden. Beiträge ohne Bilder werden gelöscht.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann zeige ich mal meine TKL Tastaturen - die Logitech Pro hab ich wieder abgelegt. Schön zu sehen die unterschiedliche Ausleuchtung der Tasten.

Ducky One TKL RGB und Razer Blackwidow Tournament Edition:

P.S.: Würde mich trotzdem interessieren wie die Team Wolf Tastenkappen "in Echt"  an Rays Keyboard aussehen !


----------



## Ray2015 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Heute mal bisschen meine K95 RGB PLATINUM gepimpt. Metal Keycaps von Cougar und Die Handballenauflage foliert. Die Keycaps von Cougar scheinen aus Metallguss zu sein. Sind auch ziemlich schwer und etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig da sich der Tastenanschlag verändert. Ich habe mir aber zusätzlich noch Keycaps aus Edelstahl von Teamwolf aus dem fernen Osten bestellt. Die sind zwar etwas teurer, dürften aber auch etwas leichter sein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Dann möchte ich auch mal meine Setups zum besten geben.
Erstmal meine Roccat Suora FX mit Kone Aimo und Kone Pure Owl Eye. Die Aimo nutze ich mehr für entspanntes arbeiten da sie gewichtsbedingt für schnellere Bewegungen nicht geeignet ist -
dort kommt dann die Pure zum Einsatz. 

Zum zweiten dann meine Ducky ONE TKL RGB black, SteelSeries Rival 600 und Logitech G900.
Momentan mein  Lieblingssetup obwohl ich auch mal mische !-)

P.S.: Ob ich das Razer Setup noch zeige weiß ich nicht - da meine Blackwidow Tournament ohne die penetrante Synapse Software nicht mehr leuchten möchte ! 
Vor dem Update konnte ich sie ohne Treiber nutzen und sie lief auch mit dem zuletzt genutztem Profil - jetzt bleibt sie dunkel ....

@ Ray: Dann haben dir die Cougar Kappen auch gefallen ? -) Werde sie mir dann auch mal zulegen. Auf die Team Wolf bin ich noch gespannt !


----------



## cap82 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray2015 (16. Januar 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Auf die Team Wolf bin ich noch gespannt !



Die Keycaps von Team-Wolf sind gestern angekommen und ich habe jetzt den direkten Vergleich zu den Cougar Caps. Also was mir an den Team-Wolf Caps sehr viel besser gefällt ist das Gewicht. Die fühlen sich nahezu identisch wie die Original Caps an. Akustisch gibt es zwar immer noch einen Unterschied aber dann doch nicht so ein dumpfes Klicken wie mit den Cougar Caps. Negativ finde ich, dass die Schriftart schon sehr von der meiner Tastatur abweicht. Auch sind die Team-Wolf etwas scharfkantiger. Sie sehen aber verdammt gut aus. Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würde ich die Team-Wolf holen weil sie von der Haptik einfach viel viel besser sind. Optisch würde ich wahrscheinlich die Cougar nehmen. Auch weil dort die Pfeil-Tasten dabei sind. Dafür sind bei Team-Wolf noch zusätzlich zu WASD, QERF dabei.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godeshen (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bevor jemand fragt: Diese Tastatur wird seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt. Das Alter sieht man mittlerweile an dem schwächelnden RGB.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. April 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nein, das ist kein geheimes Fundstück aus Area 51, sondern der *Microsoft Sidewinder Strategic Commander* aus dem PCGH-Bildarchiv.

Gedacht ist das Gerät als Ergänzung zur Maus- und Tastatursteuerung von Echtzeitstrategiespielen. Es bietet unter anderem eine Makro-Aufzeichnungsfunktion und ermöglicht Bewegungen auf der X-, Y- und Z-Achse. Vor ganz langer Zeit hatte ich den Strategic Commander zwar mal selbst in der Hand, viel mehr weiß ich offen gesagt aber nicht über ihn. Ein bißchen mehr Informationen in Textform gibt es daher für euch bei Wikipedia (engl.) und 4Players.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Microsoft-Video aus dem Jahr 2000 versprüht Retro-Charme und zeigt das Eingabegerät im Einsatz:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ooB7K6HThlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (23. April 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Bildqualität furchtbar, Schreibtisch nur ein Provisorium, da wir gerade renovieren.

Dennoch: 
Selbstbau Tischhalterung für Warthog HOTAS (~100 EUR).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ich habe mich mal wieder in das PCGH-Bildarchiv begeben und ein kurioses Eingabegerät ausgegraben.

*OCZ Neural Impulse Actuator (NIA)* - auch bekannt als Brainmouse, denn unter diesen Namen konnte man das Eingabegerät als funktionstüchtigen Prototyp z. B. schon 2007 auf der Games Convention ausprobieren. Der Release ließ dann allerdings bis Sommer 2008 auf sich warten. Das Stirnband misst Impulse der Stirn- und Augenmuskulatur und Spannungsschwankungen in den elektrochemischen Aktivitäten des Gehirns (siehe Wikipedia). In der Praxis hat das aber nur mäßig funktioniert, im PCGH-Test wird etwa davon berichtet, dass das Gerät auf einmal für mehrere Minuten keine Befehle mehr umsetzte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ehemalige PCGH-Redakteur Daniel Möllendorf als Versuchskaninchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## megasthenes (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Alle freizeit- und berufsrelevanten Eingabegeräte in einem Bild.


----------



## JackA (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Oktober 2019)

Maus: Logitech M-UK96A mit Kugel und USB-Schnittstelle, Siemens-Branding
Tastatur: Compaq KB2971, die grünen Buchstaben sind kyrillische Tastaturaufkleber, nicht original.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c001 Logitech, Inc. N48/M-BB48/M-UK96A [FirstMouse Plus]
```


----------



## Hubacca (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

So über die Jahre sind mir irgendwie schon einige Mäuse durch die Hände gegangen:
Logitech MX518 Refresh
Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury FPS
Logitech G403 Prodigy
Logitech G403 Prodigy Wireless
Logitech G Pro
Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum/Core *
Logitech G600
Logitech G602 wireless
Logitech G700s wireless
Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum *
Roccat Kone Pure Core Performance 12k dpi Owl Eye *
Roccat Kone Pure Core Performance 8200dpi *
Roccat Kone XTD
Roccat Kone Aimo *
Roccat Tyon *
Roccat Nyth
Roccat Leadr
Steelseries World of Warcraft Legendary Edition
Steelseries World of Warcraft Cataclysum
Steelseries World of Warcraft Wireless
Steelseries Sensei RAW Limited Edition frost blue
Steelseries Sensei RAW black rubberized
Steelseries Sensei 310 *
Steelseries Rival
Steelseries Rival 300 *
Steelseries Rival 310
Steelseries Rival 500
Steelseries Rival 600 *
Steelseries Rival 650 *
Steelseries Rival 700 *
Razer Naga Hex V2
Razer Imperator 2012 *
Razer Deathadder 2013 *
Razer Deathadder Chroma Call of Duty Black Ops III
Razer Deathadder Elite
Razer Basilisk
Razer Mamba Tournament Edition *
Razer Mamba Wireless 16000 dpi
Razer Ouroborus Wireless *
Corsair Glaive RGB
Corsair M65
Mad Catz R.A.T. 3*
Mad Catz R.A.T. 7 
Lioncast LM 20
Sharkoon SGM1
Sharkoon Drakonia Black
Mionix Castor
Zowie EC2-A *
Revoltec Lightmouse *
Revoltec Fightmouse Elite *
Titanwolf System MMO
Asus ROG Gladius
MSI Clutch GM60

Ein paar sind über geblieben (mit * ) und ich glaube ich muss mal eine Vitrine dafür anschaffen ...


----------



## GamingX (8. November 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Lange Zeit die MX518 in Gebrauch gewesen, aber leider schon etwas abgegriffen, momentaner Nachfolger HP Pavillion Gaming 200



aber ich liebäugel schon mit der 2019er MX 518 Version, da muss der Preis aber noch auf humane 30-35 Euro sinken, bevor ich zuklicke.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. November 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mein Forenname ist Caduzzz, ich höre viel Black Metal, bin Mitte 40, meine Frau kichert immer wenn ich am PC sitze...…...ja, ich mag RGB bei Maus + Tastatur.

Neue Maus. War anfangs wirklich seeehr skeptisch, Löcher und so. Dann bei Caseking zufällig probegegriffelt und ...verliebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal was neues auf dem Tisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal die Drop Alt und dazu die G-Wolves Skoll.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. November 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Eine Logitech M-S48a vom Sperrmüll mit PS/2-Schnittstelle. Gab es auch als OEM-Version: TCoCD: Logitech M-S48a




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Scrollrad/mittlere Maustaste wird überbewertet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torianator (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal was komplett anderes. Aber bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Verglichen mit der GPro Wireless tut sich da nicht viel außer der Form. Gut. Man bekommt ein Dock dabei wo man die Maus drauf laden kann. Die Switches die Razer da verbaut hat scheinen auch gut zu sein. Verarbeitung ist auf jeden Fall gut. Besonders das Mausrad ist besser als bei der GPro. Mal sehen wie lange die optischen Switches in den Maustasten funktionieren wie sie sollen.


----------



## JackA (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neues Spielzeug 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sly84 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Nach einigen Jahren mit verschiedenen Varianten der Corsair K70 habe ich endlich mal was neues auf dem Tisch, was diesmal auch bleibt  Die übergroße STRG Taste erfordert zwar anfangs etwas Umgewöhnung, da dadurch die ALT Taste leicht verschoben ist, aber mittlerweile klappt das ganz gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Handballenauflage ist ein Trämchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangod (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ui, ich brache entweder etwas mehr Licht in der Bude oder eine bessere Kamera 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derzeit auf dem Tisch: Ducky One 2 Mini und eine Model O.
Eigentlich benutze ich die Model O-, die wartet aber auf ein neues Kabel und macht eine Pause


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Extra glattes Flachglas Mousepad von Nedis heute zur Abrundung meiner XM1 dazugesellt. Ist nicht für jeden etwas, aber vom Gleitgefühl her eine ganz eigene Welt, mit Stoffpads gar nicht und mit Hartplastikpads auch eher nur bedingt zu vergleichen. Allerdings darf man da echt nicht den nackten Arm drauf legen - viel zu kalt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Ahh dann bist du mit dem Mauspad zufrieden.
Und ja, ist selbstredend, Alu und Glas ist kalt. Darum Stoffmauspad mit Keramikgleitfüßen. Da flutscht die Lutzi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das ist doch kein Mauspad wo es einem kalt wird        ----->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Keramikpads kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor und da fällt mir doch mein altes beleuchtetes Maupad wieder ein .... wie lange war das noch her ?-O


----------



## Hubacca (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Das war doch schon 2010 und die Ozone Gaming Smog ist auch noch baugleich. Zu der Zeit hab ich zur MX518 gewechselt weil die Fightmouse zu klein war.

Die Revoltec Lightmouse ist von 2005 und funzt immernoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Wo ich gerade dabei bin - hab ich letztens noch aus einem Umzugskarton gewühlt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neue HBA      Holz-Kunstharzmischung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Gestern vorm Schrott gerettet: Cherry G80 11800 mit MX Brown und aus 42. Woche 1999.

Vor der Reinigung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach der Reinigung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barmitzwa (3. März 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Habe mal etwas mit dem 3D-Drucker herum gespielt und ein flaches 0° Gehäuse für mein GK61 Bastelboard kreiert
(als Testlauf für ein anstehendes Vorhaben mit 96% Brett)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (18. März 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Neue Kamera testen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barmitzwa (8. April 2020)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

zwar noch nicht fertig aber ein benutzbarer Zwischenstand 
- 96% Board im iso-de layout
- ymdk96 pcb mit Messingplatte
- lubed cherry MX Silent mit linearen 45g Federn 
- case 3D gedruckt, selbst entworfen (die 3° Füße reflektieren das Licht des "underglows" über eine 45° Platte nach hinten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- die finalen keycaps fehlen noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. April 2020)

Etwas AMD Merchandising aus der Athlon XP / Duron Ära:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Maus ist absolut "Basic" (Kugelmaus!) und glänzt auch da nicht unbedingt durch tolle Funktionalität, aber irgendwie trotzdem ein witziger Werbeartikel


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine kleine Maus für Notebooks o.Ä, auch schon älter.
XTENSIONS XM-107
First WISE Media im Dorf 5, 24101 D-Heeslingen

EDIT:
Meldet sich per lsusb so: 

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b4:0001 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. Mouse
```


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Mai 2020)

neues Spielzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Mai 2020)

Meine nackte Kone XTD. 
Hab dem Teil heute neue Taster verpasst, die alten waren seit dem Kauf zu Release drinnen und ziemlich am Ende. 
Beizeiten guck ich mal, ob ich die D2F aus Japan auftreiben kann, die sollen noch ein Stückchen besser/angenehmer sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangod (23. Mai 2020)

Neuzugang, seit 2 Monaten in Benutzung und absolut begeistert: Endgame Gear XM1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie beerbt meine Model O, deutlich bessere Haptik und diese Form...einfach unfassbar gelungen! Das Kabel ist auf Paracord-Niveau und nochmals einen Tick besser als bei den Model O's.
Sie ist die bessere S2, welche ich aufgrund ihrer Glossy Oberfläche nicht lange benutzen kann, ohne verrückt zu werden  Absolut empfehlenswertes Teil.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Juni 2020)

Und wieder ein Nager, der kommt von meinem Onkel:
Logitech M-S69



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spoonyka (15. Juni 2020)

Ich mag die guten alten Commodore Rechner und habe mir daher kürzlich ein Rechner zusammengebaut der in einem der in einem Desktop-Gehäuse steckt das an den Amiga 3000 erinnert. Das Gehäuse ist so erhöht das unten Platz bleibt um die Tastatur drunter zu schieben. Gesucht wurde also eine, möglichst mechanische, Tastatur in die farblich einigermaßen passt und sich von der Breite unter das Gehäuse schieben lässt (also tenkeyless).  Außerdem sollte sich die Tastatur vom Layout an den deutschen AMIGA-Tastaturen orientieren. Diese ganzen Anforderungen ließen sich schlussendlich nur mit einer individuell gestaltbaren Tastatur von WASD umsetzen. Hier also meine mechanische "WASD V3 88-Key ISO" mit Cherry MX-Brown Switches und eigens gestaltetem Tastaturlayout: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Juni 2020)

Eine Werbemaus, wie der Name schon sagt: KMS AdMouse, hier mit Amazon-Aufdruck.
KMS-311/C
Wurde von meinem Onkel in Kombination mit einem Laptop mit Win 98 aus dem Jahre 2000 genutzt.
Die Website ist aber im Computer Mouse Werbemittel erst seit 2002 gelistet, kann neuer sein, muss aber nicht. Auf dieser Revision ist das Modell zu sehen, es gibt scheinbar auch einen zusätzlichen Treiber, den konnte ich aber nicht finden.
EDIT:
Ich konnte das etwas datieren: Der Spruch "einfach so einkaufen" wurde wohl 2001 abgekündigt und durch einen anderen ersetzt: hier koennte ihre ueberschrift stehen - taz.de
Ich schließe daraus, dass das Teil doch älter als 2000 sein muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Juni 2020)

So hab nach kp, >6Jahren meine Microsoft Ergonmomic 4000 in den Karton geschoben und mir eine....Tromelwierbel... Modernere Microsoft Ergonomic gekauft leider ohne Dezente weiße Beleuchtung um die Tasten besser zu sehen. Das wäre schön...
Die Tastatur ist top wesentlich angenehmer als die Roccat Aimo, Logitech G510 und Razer Black Widow. Und vor allen dingen ein etwas angnehemer Dumpferes Tastengeräusch. Diese "Klacken" ist unglaublich stressig beim Schreiben. Und Druckpunkt-*Sensibilisierung*... endweder hab ich gedrückt oder nicht Ich Drück die Tasten sowiso immer bis untern Schreibtisch Manchmal habe ich davon Fingerkuppen-*übersensibilisierung* dann merkt man jeden noch so billigen Taster-Druckpunkt^^!

Meine Razer Deathadder Elite mit Langweiligen 16.000DPI aber viel schöneren Feedback beim Klicken, gegen die Ziemlich überteuerte aber sehr bequeme, mit recht kurzer Akkuzeit gesegnete Razer Basilisk Ultimate und 20.000DPI getauscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2020)

Eine Tastatur KB-9908 wahrscheinlich aus dem Aldi so vor 2002:
EDIT:
Gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern, u.a. Medion (Aldi), eMachines, Chicony



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2020)

Eine weitere Noname-Tastatur:
KWD-205D0 bzw. LIAKWD-200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech-Maus M-BT58 PREMIUM OPTICAL WHEEL MOUSE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:

```
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c03e Logitech, Inc. Premium Optical Wheel Mouse (M-BT58)
```


----------



## JackA (24. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2020)

Selfmade HBA, nach dem Motto "aus alt mach' neu", nicht schön...aber selten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xzellenz (20. Juli 2020)

Benutze eine Logitech G502 Hero sowie eine Lioncast LK300 RGB Gaming Tastatur:


----------



## thomasb1984 (21. Juli 2020)

Vortex Pok3r und model O-


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2020)

@ CoLuxe
Nicht schlecht(!). Bist schon der Zweite, der auf Ahorn tippt  aber es ist Zirbe und Epoxidharz > *HBA*DIY*Holz+Kunstharz*Tagebuch* &#8211; Eingabegeraete &#8211; Hardware-Helden Forum (viel Text)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du Ahnung von der Materie hast bin ich für Tipps und Tricks dankbar.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2020)

Wenn welche Trennmittel bzw. Sprays z.B .empfiehlst du? Welches Harz, also "normale" kleine Mengen für den Heimanwender. Tipps zur Verschalung, oder besser noch Tischlereien die "Kleinstaufträge" für bestimmte Holzsorten zuschneiden machen etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte, bitte liebe, liebste, beste...allerbeste Moderation löscht die Beiträge nicht, weil "offtopic". Laßt mehr Diskussion zu. *lieb guck*

Danke euch schon mal. Dickenhobel. Das Wort hab ich gesucht, danke! Werd' ich mal rum rucken. Ja, die Nächste wird ggf. mit einem Exzenterschleifer bearbeitet. Für reines Öl war mir die Oberfläche doch zu rauh, habe halt wenig Erfahrung. Und Zirbe ist etwas "zickig" wenn es ums ölen geht, da braucht man dann das "richtige" Öl, damit es nicht umgekehrt schlecht riecht. Deshalb Lack. (habe halt auch zu amateurhaft geschliffen...)


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für mich
> 
> Hui, ich bin für einen Projekt Thread im Off Topic Bereich



Alibibild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Juli 2020)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ja, so habe ich auch angefangen, also kreuz und quer...versaut.


Hier mal ein Stück von mir.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Den Kanal habe ich Abboniert:

Use Epoxy To Coat Existing Countertops To Make Them Look Like Real Stone Step By Step Explained - YouTube


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Juli 2020)

Falls jemand Beiträge sucht, die hier vorher sichtbar waren: Diese wurden von mir ausgeblendet, da dies ein Bilderthread ist. Die Diskussion kann gerne in einem extra dafür erstellten Thread weitergeführt werden. Dafür könnte ich (oder ein anderer Moderator) alle Beiträge in diesen Thread kopieren. 



> *2.2 Bilder-Threads*
> In Bilder-Threads dürfen nur Bilder eingestellt werden. Beiträge ohne Bilder werden gelöscht.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (5. August 2020)

Da ich momentan etwas an meinen TM Lenkrädern rumbastel - sind ja auch Eingabegeräte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal auf meiner CNC Fräse ein BMW M3 DTM angelehntes Lenkrad gefräst. Die Griffe werden erstmal noch auf dem 3D Drucker gefertigt oder vielleicht aus Vollmaterial gefräst - je nachdem was schneller geht !
Als Grundlage/Trägerlenkrad benutze ich dafür momentan das Thrustmaster Ferrari GTE Lenkrad, aber ein komplette Eigenentwicklung ist auch angedacht mit:
Kohlefaserlenkrad + Schaltwippen, Magnetshifter usw.

Meine Frage ist : Was ist am meisten angesagt oder gefragt ?   Formel 1 , DTM , GT..... Vorschläge , Empfehlungen, Wünsche ?

Edit: Ich benutze am liebsten das TM Ferrari 599XX EVO Alcantara Lenkrad da es eine Durchmesser von 30cm hat und sich mehr wie ein "echtes" Lenkrad anfühlt. Das TM F1 Wheel hab ich schnell wieder verkauft weil es mir mit den Plastikatrappen-Knöpfen usw. nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. August 2020)

Nächste selbstgebastelte HBA, ich lerne aus meinen Fehlern  Ideen und Holz hab' ich jedenfalls noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (7. August 2020)

So ! Hab mal ein wenig gedruckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann ich dann die Schrauben versenken, vernünftig entgraten, Blech folieren/lackieren und die Griffe umwickeln/beziehen....


----------



## Tiberaz (16. August 2020)

Ich hätte hier auch noch ein Fundstück aus Pentium 4 Zeiten


----------



## TSR2000 (17. August 2020)

Bei meinen Eltern im Keller gefunden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (1. September 2020)

Weiter geht´s :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. September 2020)

Also ich besitze eine Cherry MX Board 6 dazu ne Razer Viper Mini, Ein Logitech G27 und so nen 30€ Thrustmaster Joystick. Ah und natürlich das Gamers Nexus Mouspad(falls das Jemand hier interresiert)..


----------



## JackA (9. September 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also ich besitze eine Cherry MX Board 6 dazu ne Razer Viper Mini, Ein Logitech G27 und so nen 30€ Thrustmaster Joystick. Ah und natürlich das Gamers Nexus Mouspad(falls das Jemand hier interresiert)..


Naja, da du hier im "zeigt her eure Eingabegeräte" und nicht im "benennt eure Eingabegeräte" - Thread bist, interessiert es hier kaum einen, was du aufzählst, solange du keine guten Bilder dazu lieferst


----------



## Rangod (10. September 2020)

Neuzugang Viper Mini:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klein, aber oho 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (19. September 2020)

Noppoo Choc Mini (MX-Red mit O-Rings) & Mionix Naos 7000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangod (25. September 2020)

Zowie S2 Paracord von Ceesa.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (11. Oktober 2020)

Rangod schrieb:


> Neuzugang Viper Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie  findest du die Viper Mini im Vergleich zu Glorious und der XM1? Thema Sensor und Schnelligkeit?


----------



## Rangod (11. Oktober 2020)

Der Sensor ist auf jeden Fall die Schwachstelle der Viper Mini. Die 8500 DPI spielen eig. keine Rolle, allerdings tastet die Viper Mini nicht ganz so sauber ab wie die Glorious oder die XM1 und die Lift-Off Distanz ist relativ hoch im Vergleich zu den anderen Mäusen. Es gibt aber mitterlweile ein Beta Firmwareupgrade (1.03) welche das Tracking maßgeblich verbessert und die Lift-Off ein wenig verringert (Lift-Off ist aber immer noch einen kleinen Ticken höher als bei anderen Mäusen...mich stört es allerdings nicht).

Damit die Moderation nichts zu meckern hat:   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Oktober 2020)

Neue selbstgebastelte HBA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (24. Oktober 2020)

@Caduzz:  Sehr stimmiges Bild ! 

Mal kurz angetestet Dream Machine DM1 FPS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








						Neues Gaming Gear: Tastatur und Maus
					

Hallo!  Ich suche nach Ewigkeiten (mehr oder weniger) nach neuen und passenden Gaming Gear. In diesem Fall eine Tastatur und Maus.  Hatte jahrelang Logitech zu letzt die Logitech G Pro Tastatur und Logitech G Pro Maus ohne neuen HERO Sensor. Irgendwie wollte ich etwas neues und habe nun eine...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Hubacca (9. Dezember 2020)

Da ich gerade mein Simracing Cockpit neu aufbaue hab ich mir mal aus Reststücken  ein paar standesgemäße Load Cell Pedale gebastelt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (11. Dezember 2020)

Da sich das Rig noch in der Planung befindet wurden die Pedale erstmal auf einem Brett montiert und provisorisch verdrahtet. Die ersten Testrunden liefen dann aber super und die Fertigstellung des Cockpits wird mit Hochdruck vorangetrieben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Lenkrad Prototyp ist auch schon fast komplett.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Januar 2021)

selfmade "ESC" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkandaloeS (24. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. März 2021)

Kabelsalat  (ok, is' Zubehör für Eingabegeräte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangod (28. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaupunkt14 (15. Juli 2021)

Handballenauflage bereits etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, ansonsten mag ich mein Setup 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. Juli 2021)

Keine Ahnung, ob ich's schon mal gepostet hab', aber hier mal eine *Noppoo Choc Mini* (MX-Red). Vor einigen Jahren für'n Fuffi hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft. 

Hält und hält und hält, das Teil  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coolermaster Novatouch mit doubleshot PBTs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ducky Shine 2 ISO GB layout (MX-Brown) (+ Hot Keys Project Keycaps)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (5. August 2021)

wenn es interressiert . . .

Alt . . . Maus MadCatz R.A.T.7 10,5 Jahre Tastatur Corsair K70 RED 7 oder 8 Jahre Controller ca 5 Jahre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu . . . Mauspad in XXL  Maus ist ne MadCatz R.A.T.8+  Tastatur jetzt eine Corsair K70 LUX . . . geblieben ist der Custom Controller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (13. August 2021)

Alt: (LG IPS235, Zowie Celeritas (mit prellenden (!) und teils hakeligen MX-Brown), ausgefranste Handballen-Auflage)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu: (LG 27GP850-B, Asus ROG Swift Scope RX, Glorious Slim)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (18. August 2021)

Setup für den Laptop:
Dierya DK63 und Roccat Kone Pure Owl Eye




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch kabellos über Blutooth 5.1 nutzbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als kabellose Ergänzung zur Tastatur gedacht:
Logitech G305




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist mir die Maus doch etwas zu klein und da ich eine schöne 3D Druckvorlage gefunden hab ist ein
kleiner Umbau angedacht !-O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (18. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück gibt es auch eine "normale" Version - das angefressene Lochmausdesign musste für den
Prototypendruck herhalten damit ich etwas Material sparen konnte.
Das Projekt gibts bei Thingi:








						G Pro Wireless - G305 Shell Swap Mod by Wiyum
					

UPDATE: Version 3 of the model is here! With updates to the shell, side buttons, a DPI button model, USB C support, and how the m1 and m2 switches connect. Also Updated instructions now in PDF form with the download! As promised in my last mod, here is the refined model along with an...




					www.thingiverse.com
				








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben456 (18. August 2021)

Habe seit ca. einem Jar eine Logitech G Pro Tastatur sowie Maus und bin mehr als zufrieden mit den beiden Geräten.
Fotoqualität ist schlecht ich weiß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2021)

GMMK Pro. Leider im falschen Layout und in der falschen Farbe. Dafür aber mit den richtigen Switches (Duroc L2 lubed und filmed). Als Maus die Ninjutso Origin One X.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (29. August 2021)

So !
Ich habe die G305 nochmals getestet, aber sie ist mir doch etwas zu klein.
Darum habe ich dann wieder  den 3D Drucker angeworfen und ein nicht ganz so zerfressenes Gehäuse gedruckt.
Etwas Nacharbeit ist noch erforderlich und dann werde ich wohl mal den  Umbau angehen ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. September 2021)

Endlich ist meine GMMK Pro(ISO) angekommen  Schön schwer. Für mich schon ungemoddet super!! (ich habe keinen Bock zu luben etc.; jeder wie er mag!! Mir reicht es so, ich find sie klasse!)

Tealios V2 (linear) - türkis; F Reihen etc.
Aliaz Silent (taktil) - dunkles pink; Alt Gr, Fn etc.
ZealPC Sakurio (silent, linear) - pink; Return, Backspace + Space
Gateron Black (linear)- schwarz, Rest

Keycaps von theteleport.de   

Warum? Weil ich's kann^^  Nein, Plan war für wenig benutze Tasten ein spürbares Feedback zu erhalten-bewusster mehr oder weniger. Häufig benutze Tasten mit "silent" Switches; sind meine ersten "silent" Switches und ich bin sehr angetan von der Akustik.
Die Tealios sind schon cool. Den Gateron zwar ähnlich, oder anders herum, war aber eigentlichnur zum Testen bzw. auch ein wenig eine Kostenfrage. Gateron Blacks kannte ich, die Tealios V2 nicht (welche auch einiges mehr kosten).
Kabel von recable.it  > https://hardware-helden.de/forum/eingabegeraete/einen-kabelsalat-bitte-bio/
HBA >>> selfmade  > https://hardware-helden.de/forum/eingabegeraete/hbadiyholzkunstharztagebuch/paged/8/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (7. September 2021)

Ich hab mal testweise ein paar Keycaps gedruckt ! 
Am besten gefallen mir da die Witcher, Baby Joda und Tardis Tasten - allerdings scheinen die für den häufigeren
gebrauch recht unpraktisch zu sein ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. September 2021)

Die Maus musste ich einfach mal testen. Xtrfy MZ1. Design von Rocket Jump Ninja. Hat eigentlich RGB aber die Farbe passt besser zu der meiner Tastatur als Regenbogenkotze. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parvos (24. Dezember 2021)

Ducky One 2 - RGB
Ein paar Tasten mit roten Corsair PBT's ersetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2022)

Maus: Logitech M-S35 OEM, da ist noch ein kleiner Rest des Logos zu sehen.
Tastatur: IBM Model M 1391403 von 1990, die kyrillischen Sticker sind nicht original.
Die Tastatur ist einfach prima, gebe ich nicht mehr her.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Juli 2022)

Mal wieder was neues.

Pulsar Xlite V2 und die Xtryfy M4 Wireless. Dazu dann die Akko PC75B Plus mit Akko CS Silver Switches und Akko Black on Cyan Keycaps.


----------



## Rangod (15. Juli 2022)

Neues (altes) Spielzeug. MZ1 Wireless. Mit dem neuen, flacheren Rücken ein richtig schönes Gerät für Fingertip.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juli 2022)

*Keycron Q6 Nob - ISO* mit:
Gateron Black silent v2 / Lubed
Candykeys Dicke Oringe
Corsair Key Caps PBT
Stabs leicht gemodded wegen rattle
Leiser gehts nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2022)

Was hast du für Tasten oberhalb des Numpads?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Juli 2022)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was hast du für Tasten oberhalb des Numpads?


Rechts ESC, dann die 4 und die 2 (aber amerikanisches Layout wegen @).


----------



## Schori (21. Juli 2022)

NZXT function TKL
Steelseries Prism Caps mit O-Ringen
JWICK T1 Switches (werden aber wieder getauscht)
Stabilzer sind gemoddet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2022)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was hast du für Tasten oberhalb des Numpads?


Ich hab random key caps genommen, ich muss mir noch passende besorgen, nur diese sind leider 100% custom. Mal schauen wo ich diese bekomme....


----------



## Defenz0r (26. Juli 2022)

Zaehlt eigentlich auch ein Touchscreen oder eine Fernbedienung als Eingabegeraet?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juli 2022)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Zaehlt eigentlich auch ein Touchscreen oder eine Fernbedienung als Eingabegeraet?


Aus Sicht des Rechners selbstverständlich.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. August 2022)

Und wieder was neues. Die Akko 5075S. Gerdämmtes Gehäuse aus Kunststoff, Doubleshot PBT Keycaps und lineare Wine Red Switches.


----------



## Hubacca (11. Dezember 2022)

Neues Setup ! 
Die geliebte Purewriter TKL diesmal in weiß/silber
Maus jetzt wireless und lightweight Roccat Kone Pro Air




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Dezember 2022)

GMMK Pro


----------

